# Ok seriously now.



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*MIAMI - This is just the beginning.*










This car is starting to bug me.... What on earth could be wrong with it?!

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...ListingId=322412566&listingId=324206699&Log=0

How is it such low miles and at that price not sold? 

Things that come to mind:

1. False Mileage.
2. unreported accidents
3. Hurricane damage? 

Anyone got any ideas? Because it seems to good to be true, which usually means it is. But if it isn't well ****...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You're right. It looks pretty flawless. KBB shows excellent for $27k w/ that mileage 

However, being in FL, it doesn't really justify having AWD...and perhaps that's the reason why it's not selling.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> You're right. It looks pretty flawless. KBB shows excellent for $27k w/ that mileage
> 
> However, being in FL, it doesn't really justify having AWD...and perhaps that's the reason why it's not selling.


It did cross my mind that FL isn't quite the right market for it. Hmmm.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

I could have been hurricane damage car?


I however got my 2011 2.0T premium with open sky with 35k miles for 21k. it was just traded in at an acura dealership and i seen it. Drove in and told them i wanted to buy it before they even detailed it. maybe that is how I got a good deal?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

empivw said:


> I could have been hurricane damage car?
> 
> 
> I however got my 2011 2.0T premium with open sky with 35k miles for 21k. it was just traded in at an acura dealership and i seen it. Drove in and told them i wanted to buy it before they even detailed it. maybe that is how I got a good deal?


Dang that is a nice deal! And well from what I have heard this has been for sale for quite some time. I mean I first saw it a month ago.

Just sucks its 3000mi from me so its not the easiest thing to just swing by and check out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I got my 06 3.2 two years ago it had 16k miles asking price was $24500. Car was untouched. Garage kept and had been serviced at the dealer. by the way I live in FL..lol


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

run the carfax.

could have been a good auction score by the dealer, considering the "uncommon" 3.2Q combo, no other dealers wanted it, and they got lucky. It happens. and they want it gone, thus the reasonable price.

My 06 3.2 sat on autotrader for six months while i watched the price go down 4 times. When it went below $20K, I jumped on it, and negotiated delivery to me in New England from down south as part of the deal. 

And that was 4 years ago!:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Well I got my 06 3.2 two years ago it had 16k miles asking price was $24500. Car was untouched. Garage kept and had been serviced at the dealer. by the way I live in FL..lol


Oh wow, so might actually be a somewhat reasonable price then? Annnd well I don't know Florida, but how far from this car are you? haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow, so might actually be a somewhat reasonable price then? Annnd well I don't know Florida, but how far from this car are you? haha


Definitely. I actually live like 2 miles from this car..lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoa now... that is crazy. I love the internets. 

What are the chances you would be willing to go check it out for me?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Whoa now... that is crazy. I love the internets.
> 
> What are the chances you would be willing to go check it out for me?


LOL, i might be able to swing by Saturday but no promises. This used car lot is actually across the Audi Dealer.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anything in particular you want me to look at if I go?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well its no major rush, I still need to sell my GTI first. But if you could just go give it a once over? Maybe a test drive even? haha 

Things like - Possible previous damage? Seems under the hood (will be different usually if body panels have been replaced? 

As for the rest I am still learning about the A3 and doing my research. So I am not exactly sure of what all I should be looking for.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Well its no major rush, I still need to sell my GTI first. But if you could just go give it a once over? Maybe a test drive even? haha
> 
> Things like - Possible previous damage? Seems under the hood (will be different usually if body panels have been replaced?
> 
> As for the rest I am still learning about the A3 and doing my research. So I am not exactly sure of what all I should be looking for.


Well from the PICS I looked at it looks just as mine did when I bought it. I'll try to swing by and take a look. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Well from the PICS I looked at it looks just as mine did when I bought it. I'll try to swing by and take a look. :thumbup:


man that would be so amazing! I would owe you big time!! :beer: on me if you ever come to Canada! haha


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> man that would be so amazing! I would owe you big time!! :beer: on me if you ever come to Canada! haha


No Prob...thanks :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Well from the PICS I looked at it looks just as mine did when I bought it. I'll try to swing by and take a look. :thumbup:


I bought my with 9k miles in June of 2011 26.5k - that doesn't sound unreasonable but it's good to be suspicious.

Very cool of you to take a look for him. There's n R8GT I was eyeing down there in Miami @ shipping containers are us I was wondering if you could take a look for me as well.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ceese said:


> I bought my with 9k miles in June of 2011 26.5k - that doesn't sound unreasonable but it's good to be suspicious.
> 
> Very cool of you to take a look for him. There's n R8GT I was eyeing down there in Miami @ shipping containers are us I was wondering if you could take a look for me as well.


:laugh: lol, I'll let you know about the R8GT also I might be interested as well


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I bought my with 9k miles in June of 2011 26.5k - that doesn't sound unreasonable but it's good to be suspicious.
> 
> Very cool of you to take a look for him. There's n R8GT I was eyeing down there in Miami @ shipping containers are us I was wondering if you could take a look for me as well.


Oh big money over here... haha That would be a sweet thing to have. Maybe in 10 or 15 years for me though. 

Now to contact bank just in case and look into shipping! haha


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

6 months. That's how long that car has been sitting at that dealership.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> 6 months. That's how long that car has been sitting at that dealership.


This is what worries me. It was you that piped up about it before no?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

DG7Projects said:


> 6 months. That's how long that car has been sitting at that dealership.


You called? Just curious


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

neu318 said:


> You called? Just curious


No, but I started car shopping for my A3 seven(7) months ago. They've advertised that car and it's been there ever since. I always thought that the price was ridiculously good for the mileage, but there was no way that I was going to buy an A3 in Florida and drive it back to LA. Fast forward to today, that car is still for sale. It makes me wonder "WTF, if anything, is wrong with it?"

I ended up picking up an 06 3.2 in Houston with less than 39K miles, for less than $18K and WITH an extended warranty. Drove that thing back and it was an awesome experience.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I did talk to the sales guy on the phone 2 weeks ago. Seemed alright but didn't really give me much more info than whats there. Did say they are willing to ship it up to the border and have done it before. 

Here is the carfax

http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistor...er_id=65190957&car_id=324206699&partner=ATD_W

Was sold in Houston originally, then a year later back in a dealership with 4500mi.
Then sold at a dealer auction.


Possible it was a repo??


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Lava Gray has got to be a hard color to sell in Florida - they even listed the color as brilliant black - ha!

If it were red, white, silver or blue I could see it having sold. It just means that you can probably get it for right around $20k maybe even less if it's been on the lot for 6 months. I'd lowball at first and offer something in the 18s. If they have it listed for $23k that means they'd be willing to sell if for 15% off of that so right around $19.5


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Must be? I am not sure. But its a fantastic color. 

If Neu318 does get a chance to look at it and my bank comes back and says yay before even selling my Gti then it just might have to happen!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Must be? I am not sure. But its a fantastic color.
> 
> If Neu318 does get a chance to look at it and my bank comes back and says yay before even selling my Gti then it just might have to happen!


I hope it works out for you. Looks like it comes with OEM 18s, super low miles and IMO Lava gray is the sexiest A3 color out there - hehe.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, I really hope so too! I wasn't planning to purchase til spring or so. But I might not be able to pass this up if it turns out to be good.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318. go check it out. if it's good, i will buy it as my beater.

how you like that, ponto?!?!? :wave:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> neu318. go check it out. if it's good, i will buy it as my beater.
> 
> how you like that, ponto?!?!? :wave:


LOL

I'll post back here and it'll be a free for all...good luck gentleman :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'll post back here and it'll be a free for all...good luck gentleman :laugh:


Pssssh, I don't want it anyways. I'll give it to Ponto. :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I dunno... I bought my lava grey 2008 2.0T in Florida with premium pkg., open-sky and S-tronic with a few options for $24,xxx plus fees plus tax plus tag... BRAND NEW.

So I can't help thinking that this is a 'ho-hum' deal. -Maybe it's just down here, or maybe it's just that I'm a negotiating ninja, but 23k plus fees plus tax plus tag etc. for a used car that's out of warranty? ...Meh.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

COOL!
I m heading south! Florida is having a big sale on CARS!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> I dunno... I bought my lava grey 2008 2.0T in Florida with premium pkg., open-sky and S-tronic with a few options for $24,xxx plus fees plus tax plus tag... BRAND NEW.
> 
> So I can't help thinking that this is a 'ho-hum' deal. -Maybe it's just down here, or maybe it's just that I'm a negotiating ninja, but 23k plus fees plus tax plus tag etc. for a used car that's out of warranty? ...Meh.


I think it may be Florida. I've noticed in the past when looking at new cars on E-bay Florida dealers tend to offer some of the best deals.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> neu318. go check it out. if it's good, i will buy it and deliver it to Canada.
> 
> how you like that, ponto?!?!? :wave:


What you want to buy it and drive it up to deliver it for me?

Man you are a nice guy!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> I dunno... I bought my lava grey 2008 2.0T in Florida with premium pkg., open-sky and S-tronic with a few options for $24,xxx plus fees plus tax plus tag... BRAND NEW.
> 
> So I can't help thinking that this is a 'ho-hum' deal. -Maybe it's just down here, or maybe it's just that I'm a negotiating ninja, but 23k plus fees plus tax plus tag etc. for a used car that's out of warranty? ...Meh.


hahah my guess is you are a ninja. To put it in perspective the only A3 for sale used in Edmonton right now, well that I have found so far has 80k Kilometers on it and Southgate Audi wants 32k for it. Brand new Quattro you will be looking at around 40k I believe.

Also one thing to note is I would be paying the taxes for Alberta so 5%. Plus importing fee's.

I have figured it out and 10,000$ price difference is needed to be worth importing a car. And well if I could get this one for 20,000$ then its def worth it. 

Plus I really just want a 3.2 Quattro.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

VWAddict said:


> I dunno... I bought my lava grey 2008 2.0T in Florida with premium pkg., open-sky and S-tronic with a few options for $24,xxx plus fees plus tax plus tag... BRAND NEW.
> 
> So I can't help thinking that this is a 'ho-hum' deal. -Maybe it's just down here, or maybe it's just that I'm a negotiating ninja, but 23k plus fees plus tax plus tag etc. for a used car that's out of warranty? ...Meh.


How? that is about 8k below invoice


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> How? that is about 8k below invoice


Some dealerships will take a huge loss on certain cars to keep their overall sales numbers up with a particular car company which helps them save money on the cars they can charge a premium on.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ceese said:


> Some dealerships will take a huge loss on certain cars to keep their overall sales numbers up with a particular car company which helps them save money on the cars they can charge a premium on.


I understand how dealers work with volume bonuses and such but 8k below invoice is hard to believe, especially on a 2.0t A3. I could understand a VW V12 Phateon that sat on the lot for 18 months.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok so I went to see the car. Wow it is super clean. I looked over in and out. Only things are tires probably have about 40% life in them, shifter surround (the aluminum part is peeling a little) and mirrors have those stupid glue on blind spot mirrors. Saw one or two scratches but that's normal. Engine bay was super clean you could eat off it. If I had the money I wouldn't mind adding it to my collection. Lol. Didn't take it for a ride cause I had things to do. Spoke with one of the guys there. Super nice. Guy is named Alex and number is 305-444-7740. I told him I had a friend from Canada that was interested. Said it was no problem to ship.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Ok so I went to see the car. Wow it is super clean. I looked over in and out. Only things are tires probably have about 40% life in them, shifter surround (the aluminum part is peeling a little) and mirrors have those stupid glue on blind spot mirrors. Saw one or two scratches but that's normal. Engine bay was super clean you could eat off it. If I had the money I wouldn't mind adding it to my collection. Lol. Didn't take it for a ride cause I had things to do. Spoke with one of the guys there. Super nice. Guy is named Alex and number is 305-444-7740. I told him I had a friend from Canada that was interested. Said it was no problem to ship.


OP: Run a carfax on it and if it's clean then buy that bish!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Ok so I went to see the car. Wow it is super clean. I looked over in and out. Only things are tires probably have about 40% life in them, shifter surround (the aluminum part is peeling a little) and mirrors have those stupid glue on blind spot mirrors. Saw one or two scratches but that's normal. Engine bay was super clean you could eat off it. If I had the money I wouldn't mind adding it to my collection. Lol. Didn't take it for a ride cause I had things to do. Spoke with one of the guys there. Super nice. Guy is named Alex and number is 305-444-7740. I told him I had a friend from Canada that was interested. Said it was no problem to ship.


Dang! That is awesome man thanks for checking it out for me! 



TBomb said:


> OP: Run a carfax on it and if it's clean then buy that bish!


Have the car fax, shows up clean! Only thing now is if i need to sell my Gti before my bank will give me a loan or not. Will find out this week! haha 

Oh man i would be so happy if this all works out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Dang! That is awesome man thanks for checking it out for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem man glad to help out. You owe me a beer now if I ever go to Canada. Lol. Just kidding. I really hope this works out for you. Keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

neu318 said:


> You owe me a beer now :thumbup:


You deserve a keg for your assistance. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

DG7Projects said:


> You deserve a keg for your assistance. :beer:


Glad to help out :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Now the question is what mods do you have planned for it?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> No problem man glad to help out. You owe me a beer now if I ever go to Canada. Lol. Just kidding. I really hope this works out for you. Keep us updated. :thumbup:


Oh there will be plenty of beer! Good beer! Or if I ever come down that way I will be sure to bring ya something!



DG7Projects said:


> You deserve a keg for your assistance. :beer:


Keg party at my place!!



ceese said:


> Now the question is what mods do you have planned for it?


Well assuming all goes well with the bank this week...

First off will be winter tires... LOL

Seriously though will do the APR chip, look at exhaust probably. Spring time get some coils. On my way to Leavenworth next year I want to stop in at HPA and get the Haldex and DSG stuff done.

That is the start anyways. Like the single mess grill so will be doing that too probably!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Oh there will be plenty of beer! Good beer! Or if I ever come down that way I will be sure to bring ya something!


Sweet. Sounds good


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Seriously though will do the APR chip, look at exhaust probably. Spring time get some coils. On my way to Leavenworth next year I want to stop in at HPA and get the Haldex and DSG stuff done.
> 
> That is the start anyways. Like the single mess grill so will be doing that too probably!


Unfotunately APR software is not much of an upgrade on the 3.2. If you do exhaust and intake consider the Giac or HPA. Also, let me know if you do Leavenworth as that's my neck of the woods and we should meet up for a beer and I'll pay you to bring me a couple cases of Sleeman


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> How? that is about 8k below invoice


It was late July 2008, model-year-end.

I'd been hunting around and my local dealership wasn't getting any more in, -they only had two A3's in, and I didn't want either of them. (Options weren't a match for what I wanted).

My wife had been calling everywhere within a 200 mile radius, and a place in Melbourne said they'd get what we wanted for the price we wanted to pay... (which was stupidly low). -they didn't have it on the lot, but they'd make it happen.

I'd been working in Tampa off & on, and I'd stopped by the Audi dealership there to see what they had. -They had several cars, but said there was no way they could do the price I was offering...

After a week of hearing nothing from Melbourne, the Tampa place called and said if I was still in the market, they'd match Melbourne's offer just to get a car off the lot. -I didn't care about color, and this one had stuff like iPod dock, which wasn't on my list, but I didn't own an iPod or iPhone, so who cares about that... right? Anyhow, all the other things I wanted were there, so I said yes.. so long as Melbourne hadn't got me the car yet.

I called Melbourne to tell them I had found a car, and they told me that they'd hopelessly overestimated their ability to find me a car at that price, so they were trying to figure out a way to back out of their promise anyhow...

So I called Tampa back and said we had a deal. -Drove over that evening and picked up the car. For cash. 

-I'd told them I had a Golf to trade.

They looked over my 99 Golf and offered me 1500 for it, so I kept it, and got a $4000 offer the next week. -I think they were hoping I'd trade and they'd make something back on that, but I had my wife drive the Audi home, and I drove back in the VW.

Total amount I paid was $27,xxx, including delivery, dealer fees, tax, tag and title. Im fairly sure it was $27,7xx, but I'd have to check.

Ninja stylee.

...and I kept the Golf!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> It was late July 2008, model-year-end.
> 
> I'd been hunting around and my local dealership wasn't getting any more in, -they only had two A3's in, and I didn't want either of them. (Options weren't a match for what I wanted).
> 
> ...


yup. NINJA


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Unfotunately APR software is not much of an upgrade on the 3.2. If you do exhaust and intake consider the Giac or HPA. Also, let me know if you do Leavenworth as that's my neck of the woods and we should meet up for a beer and I'll pay you to bring me a couple cases of Sleeman


yeah I have kinda been looking into them still. My one buddies shop here is an APR dealer so that is swinging my that way. Otherwise its get all HPA stuff! haha Plan to do exhaust and Intake at sometime too, that goes with out saying!

Oh for sure! I will gladly bring some Sleemans down for ya! Last year we had 12 cars drive down for Leavenworth, this year not sure but should be about the same if not more!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yup. NINJA


Agreed. haha

Its all about looking around and being able to deal. Even now looking in the states I have a few other places I have been looking. But this one in Miami just seems to be to good, haha so fingers crossed it all goes well! Just wish it had the Nav, but that is minor. Right Color, engine, interior etc so I would be more then happy!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

If we see a five door it will be an etronic or bluetech of some sort - not a standard gasoline engine.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Found another one in Sarasota on Manheim by a private dealer, not up for auction. Car is white and has 46,000 miles and asking price is $20,900 but I'm sure you can get this car way cheaper. The last 2007 A3 3.2 in average condition with 48,000 miles to sell at Manheim auction sold for $16,500. This car was purchased at auction in May. I would offer $18,000 for this car and no more than $21,000 for the low mileage one in Miami. There must be a reason that one was hard to sell and had to be auctioned twice already.

Here's the narrative. Pics and Carfax at http://inventory.encoreautos.com/web/1640/vehicle/3765260/2007-Audi-A3-S-Line Quattro


2007 AUDI A3 S-LINE QUATTRO DSG ALL WHEEL DRIVE HATCHBACK***FLORIDA OWNED***CARFAX REPORT AVAILABLE ON REQUEST***LIMITED WARRANTY IS IN EFFECT/EXTENDED AVAILABLE ON SITE***STUNNING IBIS WHITE EXTERIOR***BLACK LEATHER TRIMMED INTERIOR***3.2L V6 ENGINE***6-SPEED DSG AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION***ADDITIONAL OPTIONS INCLUDE---DVD NAVIGATION PLUS, TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE, OPEN SKY SYSTEM SUNROOF, SIRIUS SATELLITE RADIO, FOG LIGHTS, DUAL ZONE AUTOMATIC CLIMATE CONTROL, PREMIUM BOSE AM/FM STEREO W/IN DASH 6-DISC CD CHANGER, DUAL AUTO-DIMMING SIDE MIRRORS, HID HEADLAMPS, WIRELESS CELL PHONE HOOKUP, TRIP COMPUTER, REMOTE KEYLESS ENTRY, CRUISE CONTROL, RAIN-SENDING WIPERS, POWER DRIVER SEAT W/LUMBAR SUPPORT, REAR SPOILER, DUAL FRONT AND SIDE AIRBAGS,17" ALLOY WHEELS AND MORE! ENCORE MOTORCARS WAS ESTABLISHED IN 1998 AND HAS SOLD OVER 8,000 VEHICLES! PLEASE CALL GEORGE @ 941-922-6337 OR 941-915-8187 WITH ANY QUESTIONS!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the post man! 
Hmm white wasn't on my list, but it does look good. Will have to consider it for sure! getting it for something like 18 would be awesome. 

I did notice it had been sold at Auction from Texas as well for that low mileage one. Hard to say for sure. Bah the one downside of shopping from so far away! I guess there is the carfax buy back guarantee to consider too.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Just saw this:

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/GUELPH/Ontario/19_6094542_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/GUELPH/Ontario/19_6094542_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


ha yea its been posted! nice car and def would consider it but to high of mileage for what I want! 

Anyways, I have put an offer on the one in Miami! I love my bank lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty sure I just bought an Audi from 3,000mi away. :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

let the mods begin!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Get it here first, then a good once over before any goodies start. Maintenance! And well winter tires!










Oh Lava Grey, you so fantastic.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Get it here first, then a good once over before any goodies start. Maintenance! And well winter tires!
> 
> .


You are going to have a fun winter! :thumbup: 

and a big welcome to *3.2 owners anonymous*
"Hi, my name is Ponto and I drive an audi a3 3.2q.... its been 6 months since ive driven another car..."

...:laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Pretty sure I just bought an Audi from 3,000mi away.


Congrats! I've bought several vehicles and a ski boat sight unseen (though not my A3). So far, so good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Driver Too said:


> Congrats! I've bought several vehicles and a ski boat sight unseen (though not my A3). So far, so good.


Thanks!! And this is what I like to hear. Couple of my friends have done it as well. Audi A4, 78 Bay window, sure there is more too. 

Ski boat would be nice, pull that with your A3? LOL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> You are going to have a fun winter! :thumbup:
> 
> and a big welcome to *3.2 owners anonymous*
> "Hi, my name is Ponto and I drive an audi a3 3.2q.... its been 6 months since ive driven another car..."
> ...


haha yeaa I am leaving my VW Annoymous for Audi Annoymous. Well I still have my 58 Beetle. So I am in both. 

I just can't wait for snow and quattro and omg drool.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yea, to compare -

http://audicpo.ca/en/vehicle_details.php?vin=WAUKF68P79A090652

That is whats for sale in my city... :screwy:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> haha yeaa I am leaving my VW Annoymous for Audi Annoymous. Well I still have my 58 Beetle. So I am in both.
> 
> I just can't wait for snow and quattro and omg drool.


Been there. Done that. -Hence my user name!

















Congrats! -If you need someone to drive it up, I will. -You'll be needing someone to bring your '58 down here to keep warm through the winter anyhow! :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you going to switch out the cluster with large KM instead of large MPH?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Been there. Done that. -Hence my user name!
> Congrats! -If you need someone to drive it up, I will. -You'll be needing someone to bring your '58 down here to keep warm through the winter anyhow! :laugh:


All original









If you can get the engine in and have it road worthy by all means!! hahaha (work in progress) 



ceese said:


> Are you going to switch out the cluster with large KM instead of large MPH?


Hmm eventually maybe? Since it has both I don't actually need to in order to do the import.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats to another fellow 3.2er. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Since this thread has turned into an Aircooled show and tell


here is my Original paint, original interior Australian built Right hand drive Notchback


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

since this has turned....


FFFFUUUUUUUUUU

That thing is nice. So jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

While there are only three in the photo, I actually owned FIVE aircooled VW's at the same time.

One was a factory-correct resto, one a Cal-look, one was a car which I ran in a national one-make race series which ran from 1993 to 1996, from memory... one was a parts getter, and one rapidly became a parts donor...

The second pic is the race car at Brands Hatch (Paddock Hill Bend).. going backwards downhill! (oh, the SHAME!)

Loves me some aircooled. -If I found the right one, I'd be back pottering under the decklid faster than you know it!

empivw, that's a gorgeous ride!

Come to think of it, the wife just added another new Benz to her stable last week... I reckon I should be able to add something aircooled and pretty, don't you?!!? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> While there are only three in the photo, I actually owned FIVE aircooled VW's at the same time.
> 
> One was a factory-correct resto, one a Cal-look, one was a car which I ran in a national one-make race series which ran from 1993 to 1996, from memory... one was a parts getter, and one rapidly became a parts donor...
> 
> ...


Your logic is sound. I say go for it! There is actually a Split window Micro Bus not far from me for sale for cheap... But would be a huge project!



To the topic... Can't stop watching videos like these:






Sounds so good, and looks so fun...


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Your logic is sound. I say go for it! There is actually a Split window Micro Bus not far from me for sale for cheap... But would be a huge project!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my main regret for selling my a3. It was a blast in the rain and snow with the traction control off. Have fun with it. One day I will come back to awd or rwd.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Oh yea, to compare -
> 
> http://audicpo.ca/en/vehicle_details.php?vin=WAUKF68P79A090652
> 
> That is whats for sale in my city... :screwy:


  

I got my 2009 two years ago, with 8k miles (13km) for the same price, but mine was loaded. Only options mine did not have was sport package (springs/seats) and/or magnetic ride.

Good move looking 3k miles away :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2.city said:


> This is my main regret for selling my a3. It was a blast in the rain and snow with the traction control off. Have fun with it. One day I will come back to awd or rwd.


Yeah this will be my first AWD car, so pumped for it... And well comign from my 1.8T I can't wait to hear that VR music. Just really excited all around. 



azoceanblue said:


> I got my 2009 two years ago, with 8k miles (13km) for the same price, but mine was loaded. Only options mine did not have was sport package (springs/seats) and/or magnetic ride.
> 
> Good move looking 3k miles away :thumbup:


Crazy right?! But then again we are the oil province, money to be made here.

Hearing you got your 09' for that price with 8k on it makes me feel better too. My car isn't a huge oddity for being that price with those miles. 

Off to the bank later today! Shenanigans right!










Seeing as this thread has come so far, it will have to continue once I get the car getting updates as I go along. Just need to change it to holy **** I bought a car from Miami. On that note that damn Will smith Miami song has been stuck in my head now since yesterday. haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BOUGHT IT! 










Monday - Line up shipping!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

High five!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Sweet. Sounds good


You might be getting that beer sooner than you think... Looking at flights, might be cheaper to fly down now and drive it back...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> You might be getting that beer sooner than you think... Looking at flights, might be cheaper to fly down now and drive it back...


Stop by DC..exhaust!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh man that would be a lot of driving.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> You might be getting that beer sooner than you think... Looking at flights, might be cheaper to fly down now and drive it back...


Hahahah awesome. Let me know when you plan on coming down. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Also a great way to get acquainted with the new car


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

no idea if its on the way... but stop off in Boston, ill buy you a Lobsta dinnah


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Stop by DC..exhaust!


haha well that would add a bit of Distance, I could stop there and then go to Boston but that would add about 1000 miles to the drive! haha



neu318 said:


> Hahahah awesome. Let me know when you plan on coming down. :thumbup:


Yeaa man Looking to be this Friday assuming all is well, arrive Saturday Am. Depends if i need to go to Miami's DMV or not really. Otherwise it will be Wednesday the week after. 



neu318 said:


> Also a great way to get acquainted with the new car


Agreed! 3000 miles! 



SilverSquirrel said:


> no idea if its on the way... but stop off in Boston, ill buy you a Lobsta dinnah



See above,

Little bit out of the way! Would be epic though! And thanks for the offer man that is awesome haha :thumbup:

http://goo.gl/maps/Wj6qN

Love the A3 group!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy Crap thats quite a drive!

i didnt realize you were almost at the North Pole. :facepalm:

I will have to go explore Canada one of these days. Never been north of the border. 
:snowcool:

The good news is you could use that haldex thingy more than someone in Florida


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Holy Crap thats quite a drive!
> 
> i didnt realize you were almost at the North Pole. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


You will have to come visit my Igloo some time! hit up the Rockies for some snowboarding! haha

If you ever do venture north be sure to let me know! There is another A3er or two actually. Know one is on here, saw my post has a Black 3.2.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> You will have to come visit my Igloo some time! hit up the Rockies for some snowboarding! haha
> 
> If you ever do venture north be sure to let me know! There is another A3er or two actually. Know one is on here, saw my post has a Black 3.2.


Contrary to popular Canadian opinion, not all American's believe that Canadians live in Igloos and live primarily off Tim Horton's coffee and doughnuts. Instead when polled most American's believe that most Canadians live in 70's tract homes and sustain themselves on Swiss Chalet and Molson Light. But at the very least they have good taste in winter sports and a few I know have excellent taste in automobiles. 


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this the official flag of the Canadian Snowboarding team.









And if anyone needs it I have several hundred dollars of Canadian Tire dollars that I will trade for Canadian beer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Contrary to popular Canadian opinion, not all American's believe that Canadians live in Igloos and live primarily off Tim Horton's coffee and doughnuts. Instead when polled most American's believe that most Canadians live in 70's tract homes and sustain themselves on Swiss Chalet and Molson Light. But at the very least they have good taste in winter sports and a few I know have excellent taste in automobiles.
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this the official flag of the Canadian Snowboarding team.
> ...



Picture didn't work ahah

And yes this I do know, however I will have you know the house I live in is not a 70's tract home haha But I may have a small addiction to Tim hortons, and well Starbucks on the odd occasion 

good taste in Vehicles goes without saying! Bah so excited!

Also don't worry I will be bringing down been in June! haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My fellow Americas. Or brothers to the south if you will. 

We shall be venturing south next Wednesday to pick up the 3.2 
Plan to make a stop in at Disney World, not sure what else. Just have to be back up north buy Sunday! 

Question is, any suggestions on route to take? I know google gives me the shortest and its 3000 Miles. 

Also you FL people, where would be a good hotel Wednesday night? We don't get in til about 11pm or so. 

Thanks guys! 

This is going to be Epic.

Propsed route.

http://goo.gl/maps/iFNT3

Thursday night in Jacksonville (with a stop off at Disney World)

Friday Night in Kansas City

Saturday night in Billings, MT

Sunday Home.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm nowhere near Miami, but I am a little bit north of Disney World etc... (I take my son to Universal all the time... he LOVES them roller-coasters!) on Interstate 4, which you'll need to take to get to JAX (I-4 to I-95) anyway...

Wanna meet up for an evening beer and compare shades of Lava-Grey? :laugh:

I can pack the Vag-Com if you need any CEL's checked before the rest of the journey (You'll have had a couple of hundred miles to discover anything you might have questions about) and I can also enable any options for you, if you like.

Keef


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> I'm nowhere near Miami, but I am a little bit north of Disney World etc... (I take my son to Universal all the time... he LOVES them roller-coasters!) on Interstate 4, which you'll need to take to get to JAX (I-4 to I-95) anyway...
> 
> Wanna meet up for an evening beer and compare shades of Lava-Grey? :laugh:
> 
> ...


Oh sweet man, that would be awesome! I have planned it out to pick up the car Thursday Am soon as I can then head to Disney World haha. So the evening beer should be a good possibility! 

hoping for now CEL's that early along the drive, but it is a Volks... I mean Audi. 

What kind of options we talking to Enable? And would be good to touch base and see in case something has actually come up by then. I will have my phone with me so be easy for contact once we are down there. Half the fun will be finding hotels too haha. Trying to pick fairly major cities for stops which should make it easier.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sucks you're coming so late on Wednesday I'd tell you to swing by our vw/audi meet so you can meet some people, talk cars and drink some beer. Anyways, I drove past the dealer yesterday and noticed the car has been moved to the front of the building and the Sale stickers are all gone :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Sucks you're coming so late on Wednesday I'd tell you to swing by our vw/audi meet so you can meet some people, talk cars and drink some beer. Anyways, I drove past the dealer yesterday and noticed the car has been moved to the front of the building and the Sale stickers are all gone :thumbup::beer:


Aww dang! Yeah I tried to find a flight early, there was a couple that came in around 4 which would have been perfect but were triple the price. 

That is awesome to hear! I checked and its been taken down off all its listings too! Yay 

Where would be a good hotel to find that first night in Miami? One right at the Airport or something? See that the dealer is only 20 min or so from the Airport which is nice.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Aww dang! Yeah I tried to find a flight early, there was a couple that came in around 4 which would have been perfect but were triple the price.
> 
> That is awesome to hear! I checked and its been taken down off all its listings too! Yay
> 
> Where would be a good hotel to find that first night in Miami? One right at the Airport or something? See that the dealer is only 20 min or so from the Airport which is nice.


Don't really know of any good places to stay near the airport. I did a quick google search and saw a Sheraton a few miles from the airport. If you're only staying one night it should be fine.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Don't really know of any good places to stay near the airport. I did a quick google search and saw a Sheraton a few miles from the airport. If you're only staying one night it should be fine.


Yeah that works good for a night!! Will do some more googling for places along the way as well. Try to have it planned out as much as possible, going to be a sh*t ton of driving.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Yeah that works good for a night!! Will do some more googling for places along the way as well. Try to have it planned out as much as possible, going to be a sh*t ton of driving.


Awesome man, glad this all worked out for you :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Me and you both, still kinda surreal that I have bought a car from 3000 miles away... Not to mention I am flying to Miami next week. Which is good, been way to long since I have traveled anywhere outside of Canada.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

lol @ VAG COM clinic in the the Disney world parking lot.:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> lol @ VAG COM clinic in the the Disney world parking lot.:thumbup:


Ha yeaa awesome...

Buddy just suggested get go pro - do time lapse.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Oh sweet man, that would be awesome! I have planned it out to pick up the car Thursday Am soon as I can then head to Disney World haha. So the evening beer should be a good possibility!
> 
> hoping for now CEL's that early along the drive, but it is a Volks... I mean Audi.
> 
> What kind of options we talking to Enable? And would be good to touch base and see in case something has actually come up by then. I will have my phone with me so be easy for contact once we are down there. Half the fun will be finding hotels too haha. Trying to pick fairly major cities for stops which should make it easier.


heh... There should be a thread somewhere with FAQs on options that can be enabled... things like remote windows, I did that along with kill the 'beep' on locking/unlocking... 

There's some listed here:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5021680-VAG-COM-Tricks-...

I'm near mile marker 100 on I-4 in the evenings, Disney is at mile marker 65, so after you leave the park should be good.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> My fellow Americas. Or brothers to the south if you will.
> 
> We shall be venturing south next Wednesday to pick up the 3.2
> Plan to make a stop in at Disney World, not sure what else. Just have to be back up north buy Sunday!
> ...


That should be a hell of a trip. Just plan for 8 hours at customs since your chances of getting flagged as a drug mule at Canadian customs driving from Miami across the continental U.S. into Canada are pretty damn good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*QUESTION! *

Do you FL guys know if I need to get my In transit tag's down there? Or Up here?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

What's an in transit tag? The dealer will probably give you a temp tag


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Don't know if temp FL tag is good for border crossing...?

Axe da deelah. 

Make dem _bust it_ fo' dey dallah!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Don't know if temp FL tag is good for border crossing...?
> 
> Axe da deelah.
> 
> Make dem _bust it_ fo' dey dallah!


Bahah yeah the guy is like naa we can't get it for you because you didn't pay taxes on the car here. 

Pretty sure everyone I know has gotten their tag's from the State. Once I get to the Border the Canuk side issues me one to get home in ze mother land.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bahah yeah the guy is like naa we can't get it for you because you didn't pay taxes on the car here.
> 
> Pretty sure everyone I know has gotten their tag's from the State. Once I get to the Border the Canuk side issues me one to get home in ze mother land.


If you already bought the car and can get a copy of the title you could register it before you go down there an take your CA tags with you.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> If you already bought the car and can get a copy of the title you could register it before you go down there an take your CA tags with you.


Nope! Haha swung by the registry office. I'm order for me to register it here I need the riv form.. Which I get given to me at the border once I bring the car there.

Pretty sure I will just have to hit up a Dmv office Thursday am. Sucks because it would have been nice to make it to Orlando Wednesday night. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Think I got it figured out, finally found it on the Miami-Dade Dmv, they will issue me a Tempt In Transit Tag by the sounds of it... Now to find out if I can some how manage to do it from here otherwise I lose Wednesday night for travel up to Orlando.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*QUESTION*

What is everyone in their 3.2 get for Mileage? close to the 27mpg is supposed to? Highway driving of course and not going to nuts. 

One week!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> What is everyone in their 3.2 get for Mileage? close to the 27mpg is supposed to? Highway driving of course and not going to nuts.
> 
> One week!


17-19mpg :wave:

but on a serious note before the 'mod', i was only getting 21-23mpg of mixed driving.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here's a big hint:

Check Tire Pressures before you test drive...

Check them COLD.

Makes a BIG difference on this chassis... don't ask me why it seems more significant than my experiences with other cars, but it seems to.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Here's a big hint:
> 
> Check Tire Pressures before you test drive...
> 
> ...


Interesting!

Plan before leaving was check all fluids, tire pressures, air filters, anything else?

And what 32-34psi?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

On another note - I love my Audi already.

Insurance is Half of my Gti.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Plan before leaving was check all fluids, tire pressures, air filters, anything else?
> 
> And what 32-34psi?


42psi I believe.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> 42psi I believe.


Damn I was way off haha. Guess I run lower on my winters up here. Come to think of it my summers were 40psi


Flight is booked, hotel in Orlando is booked.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Flight is booked, hotel in Orlando is booked.


Disney World?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> What is everyone in their 3.2 get for Mileage? close to the 27mpg is supposed to? Highway driving of course and not going to nuts.
> 
> One week!


I get around 20 on the hwy 11 in the city. I set my second trip computer when I bought the car here are the averages since I've owned my car 14500 miles, 740 hours of driving time, 20mph, 15mpg. I do mostly city commuting miles.

You will have pump shock the first month or so you fill up but you will love the 3.2 so much that you won't care. What cured me of it was test driving a TDI Golf - great car, really liked it but not my 3.2.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Disney World?


DISNEY WORLD  



ceese said:


> I get around 20 on the hwy 11 in the city. I set my second trip computer when I bought the car here are the averages since I've owned my car 14500 miles, 740 hours of driving time, 20mph, 15mpg. I do mostly city commuting miles.
> 
> You will have pump shock the first month or so you fill up but you will love the 3.2 so much that you won't care. What cured me of it was test driving a TDI Golf - great car, really liked it but not my 3.2.


Haha yeah my Gti gets about 7-800km a tank on the highway, expecting more like 500k to a tank with this thing. 

But yeah I can't wait to have a VR, wanted one since the first time I drove my buddies K2 golf swapped with a VR.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> expecting more like 500k to a tank with this thing.
> 
> But yeah I can't wait to have a VR, wanted one since the first time I drove my buddies K2 golf swapped with a VR.


500k is hyper-miling in this thing! It is a great highway car though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> 500k is hyper-miling in this thing! It is a great highway car though.


bah! alright so fuel might be more. Oh well. Good thing we drill lots of Oil here in Alberta.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Boston to DC, via PA, (dont ask) kickin close to 80mph as much as possible, avg was 25.4 over 3 or 4 tankfulls

The stock contis are garbage. Im assuming tires/wheels will be your first upgrade? 
I only have great things to say about my new Bridgestone RE970's, 


check your spare before you head north. and your jack and lugwrench. looks like most of the time you will be in the middle of f*cking nowhere.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Boston to DC, via PA, (dont ask) kickin close to 80mph as much as possible, avg was 25.4 over 3 or 4 tankfulls
> 
> The stock contis are garbage. Im assuming tires/wheels will be your first upgrade?
> I only have great things to say about my new Bridgestone RE970's,
> ...


Oh wow that isn't to bad at all. Almost 600km. I am ok with that! haha

First upgrade will be some good winters! My Gti had some Falken winters, first year they had them and they were awesome. But thinking some Nokian's and stud the bastids! 

I had RE01's before, loved em! Such awesome tires. Yeaa its quite the trek across the vastness of 'MERICA.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Another very important question. The fellow owners further north. 

Does the 3.2 have a block heater? 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

nope. your gonna have to park it INSIDE your igloo overnight.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow that isn't to bad at all. Almost 600km. I am ok with that! haha
> 
> First upgrade will be some good winters! My Gti had some Falken winters, first year they had them and they were awesome. But thinking some Nokian's and stud the bastids!
> 
> I had RE01's before, loved em! Such awesome tires. Yeaa its quite the trek across the vastness of 'MERICA.



A lot of guys like the Blizzaks, I'm running Michellin Aplin3 235/18/40 - love them on wet, dry and in several inches of snow. You won't need or want studs with the Alpins.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> A lot of guys like the Blizzaks, I'm running Michellin Aplin3 235/18/40 - love them on wet, dry and in several inches of snow. You won't need or want studs with the Alpins.


Nice what about a foot of snow with black ice under it? Lol

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nice what about a foot of snow with black ice under it? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


Take your dog sled umpkin:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Take your dog sled, and put Blizzaks on the Dogs umpkin:


fixed.:facepalm:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Nice what about a foot of snow with black ice under it? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


I've read contradictory articles some saying that studs worked best and others that said that the newer compounds worked better on ice. I'd try going studless see how whatever tiires you get handle and then if you feel you need it have studs installed. 

It's the black ice without the snow on top that I worry about. All told I've been super happy with the Alpins - I bought snows for one road - I90 going west out of Snowqualmie pass. It's an elevated road that air flows underneath and I drive it at night, cars and semis also take it a lot faster than road conditions dictate and since installing the Michellins I deffinitely have a lot more control on it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah I have run both, and experienced all sorts of conditions up here. Going to the mountains on the weekend and just our regular winters. 










In deep snow you're right not needed. Covers the black ice and gives plenty of traction. 

Say the car, it does mp3 cd's right? Do they have satellite radio? Going to be a long drive. Need some good tunes. 


Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Ah I have run both, and experienced all sorts of conditions up here. Going to the mountains on the weekend and just our regular winters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it does mp3 cd's, i think you need the newer radios found in 2008 and above. I may be wrong someone will chime in. as for satellite radio you most likely have to buy the module unless the previous owner installed it. When you pickup the car, in the trunk on the left hand side there'll be a black access panel. Open it up and if the module is there you have satellite radio.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I can show you the satellite radio module in mine... -not that I use it though.

What radio is in it? -Is it Navigation or concert/symphony 2?

Photos have been taken down, so I can't look at an interior pic...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

VWAddict said:


> I can show you the satellite radio module in mine... -not that I use it though.
> 
> What radio is in it? -Is it Navigation or concert/symphony 2?
> 
> Photos have been taken down, so I can't look at an interior pic...


It's a symphony 2


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Take your dog sled umpkin:

































VWAddict said:


> I can show you the satellite radio module in mine... -not that I use it though.
> 
> What radio is in it? -Is it Navigation or concert/symphony 2?
> 
> Photos have been taken down, so I can't look at an interior pic...


Bah I know, I want to look at it some more. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So excited...










DISNEY WORLD. hahaha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

neu318 said:


> It's a symphony 2


The Double-DIN one, with the SMALL display, -right? or is it single-DIN?



Ponto said:


> So excited...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lotsa fun! I'll be down in the attractions/theme parks area all day tomorrow... -Taking the young 'un to Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure all day... He's got one o' dem mandated days off for some holiday or other -possibly Jewish but I have no idea- so... _ROLLERCOASTERS!!!_


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> The Double-DIN one, with the SMALL display, -right? or is it single-DIN?
> 
> 
> 
> Lotsa fun! I'll be down in the attractions/theme parks area all day tomorrow... -Taking the young 'un to Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure all day... He's got one o' dem mandated days off for some holiday or other -possibly Jewish but I have no idea- so... _ROLLERCOASTERS!!!_



Small display with tape deck, boyah bitches, you're all jealous I know. 

And my goodness the things I would do to that women. I'd show her a Pirate in her Caribbean. 

Florida, Holiday, has to be Jewish... lol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah it's the double din


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Yeah it's the double din


Yup!

And since it has one, for the 40-50 hour drive home, I am going old school.









Bahaha, but seriously I think these work better then the damn FM transmitters. Just crazy a 2007 has a tape deck... When was the last time someone even saw a Cassette?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Yup!
> 
> And since it has one, for the 40-50 hour drive home, I am going old school.
> 
> ...


All you need is a double ended 3.5mm cord and you're Galaxy II loadedw with music or Pandora installed - there's a jack under the armrest.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> All you need is a double ended 3.5mm cord and you're Galaxy II loadedw with music or Pandora installed - there's a jack under the armrest.


Sht really? Well then, that is a bonus haha.

Wait, does it come installed? Or do I have to install it? Anyone got a picture of it?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I know that later model years came with that, but are you SURE about the 2007?

-Mine is a 2008 and I didn't have one... -I had to wire in my own one and then recode my head unit to activate it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> I know that later model years came with that, but are you SURE about the 2007?
> 
> -Mine is a 2008 and I didn't have one... -I had to wire in my own one and then recode my head unit to activate it.


Hmm, maybe it only came in the RSN-E models. Mine's an 08 and it has it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Hmm, maybe it only came in the RSN-E models. Mine's an 08 and it has it.


Found this 

"We have it on good word from Audi product planning that standard audio jacks are coming. Basically, with the exception of the remaining B7 production, these are the cars in the Audi lineup that don't have Audi Music Interface applications, and those iPod integration kits that are out there offer limited playlist choices and often deactivation of any CD changer. Fortunately for those buying cars built after week 43, there will be a standard audio input jack. Yes, you will have to navigate your MP3 device, portable satellite radio device, etc. outside of the head unit, but those of us into music will definitely welcome the addition. It's a simple piece of equipment, and we couldn't be happier Audi is adding it to the mix.
I have no info on any sort of retrofit, so I'm sorry about that. Still, this is good news for those buying a new A3."

Posted 11-06-2007 07:53 PM By [email protected]


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Yup!
> 
> * When was the last time someone even saw a Cassette?*


Growing up in the 80's I managed to keep most of mine. I have a bunch of singles ranging from C&C music factory to Milli Vannili lol

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Growing up in the 80's I managed to keep most of mine. I have a bunch of singles ranging from C&C music factory to Milli Vannili lol
> 
> :laugh:


Awesome, I need some Milli Vannili for this drive LOL

Also - The S- Tronic shifter for these cars, will they work with my car? Saw one place said it only works with ones with the button up front and not on the side.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Found this
> 
> I have no info on any sort of retrofit, so I'm sorry about that. Still, this is good news for those buying a new A3."
> 
> Posted 11-06-2007 07:53 PM By [email protected]


I just checked the production date of my car: October 2007 ('08 model year) ... no Aux jack; had to add my own.

I sort of doubt there'll be one in the '07, but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Awesome, I need some Milli Vannili for this drive LOL
> 
> Also - The S- Tronic shifter for these cars, will they work with my car? Saw one place said it only works with ones with the button up front and not on the side.


It can be done. There is a DIY, one requires heating a plastic rod, the other one requires cutting it and inserting a screw via (TP's) method. Mine came with the knob with the button on the side and I upgraded to the s-tronic one. I used the heating method. Pic of knob:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> It can be done. There is a DIY, one requires heating a plastic rod, the other one requires cutting it and inserting a screw via (TP's) method. Mine came with the knob with the button on the side and I upgraded to the s-tronic one. I used the heating method. Pic of knob:


Perfect, I am getting either the S-tronic punched leather one or maybe the RS one. They just look so much better. And not like a Massive autotragic shifter.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah its an easy mod

fool and around with the new shifter, get pin stuck. 
become a master shifter unlocker using paperclip
twist and heat blue pin
break blue pin
shift gears by pulling up on remains of blue pin for about 2 months
find a master DIYer
have him recreate the blue pin using insides of a garden hose for 50$
install new pin using tp screw method

profit


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> yeah its an easy mod
> 
> fool and around with the new shifter, get pin stuck.
> become a master shifter unlocker using paperclip
> ...


I laughed on the outside, but cried for you on the inside.

At least it's working. 

:vampire:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> I laughed on the outside, but cried for you on the inside.
> 
> :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Because its been stuck in my head, now it should be stuck in yours. hahaha





Good to know about the shifter, I will have to go hunting for the good DIY.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone see at 0:42... Is that a Startac!? Ballin.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gti might be sold tonight....


What to buy first?

I mean... Be responsible and pay debt... :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Gti might be sold tonight....
> 
> 
> What to buy first?
> ...


I thought you were going this week to pick it up or is it next Wed?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Since you have a 3.2 and live in Canada, this is the order of major mods I would do:

1. Tint (car might already have it, now that I look at it)
2. Cat-back (buy Krazyboi's on your way home)
3. Winter tires on stock wheels
4. After winter, buy some summer wheels and tires
5. Coilovers
6. Enjoy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> I thought you were going this week to pick it up or is it next Wed?


Next



TBomb said:


> Since you have a 3.2 and live in Canada, this is the order of major mods I would do:
> 
> 1. Tint (car might already have it, now that I look at it)
> 2. *Cat-back (buy Krazyboi's on your way home)*
> ...


It's not really on the way...I looked  Or I ship it to someone in the middle of the US and he gets it there...

OR!!!! I can ship it to the dealership! Lemme know Ponto!

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I thought you were going this week to pick it up or is it next Wed?


We fly out on the 24th! 



TBomb said:


> Since you have a 3.2 and live in Canada, this is the order of major mods I would do:
> 
> 1. Tint (car might already have it, now that I look at it) *Check*
> 2. Cat-back (buy Krazyboi's on your way home) *Would love to but the Magnaflow for 535 shipped to my door is just a little cheaper even without the additional 1000miles that adds. Sorry Johnny, would love to come out and meet ya man! *
> ...


 *Oh I intend too!*


Things you missed that are going to be done as well as time progresses:

1. 3M anything that needs it (hood, mirrors, rear quarters etc)
2. S-tronic Shift knob
3. APR tune (possibly, because local guy is a good friend, otherwise HPA maybe) 
4. Intake
5. AWD Donuts in snow!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh dammit, this is so temping. If my Car sells today... Maybe... How long would shipping take?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> We fly out on the 24th!
> 
> *Oh I intend too!*
> 
> ...


Eh, I'd just as soon wait to get coilovers after winter, but I don't know how much snow you have to drive through. Most coils will drop your car a minimum of 1.5" at their highest setting, some are even lower. I guess it doesn't really matter though. Other stuff is relatively small, or doesn't have as much bang for your buck, so I didn't list them as a priority. I'd probably go HPA over APR for the 3.2 tune. Modshack intake for sure on the 3.2, assuming it will fit. A guy around here has a MKV R32 with the Modshack intake and it is really sweet. He also has a Blue Flame cat back and holy mother of god does that sound good.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Eh, I'd just as soon wait to get coilovers after winter, but I don't know how much snow you have to drive through. Most coils will drop your car a minimum of 1.5" at their highest setting, some are even lower. I guess it doesn't really matter though. Other stuff is relatively small, or doesn't have as much bang for your buck, so I didn't list them as a priority. I'd probably go HPA over APR for the 3.2 tune. Modshack intake for sure on the 3.2, assuming it will fit. A guy around here has a MKV R32 with the Modshack intake and it is really sweet. He also has a Blue Flame cat back and holy mother of god does that sound good.


An intake on the 3.2 is worth it. I installed a 3.2 without chipping and noticed better throttle response, a little more power and better intake sound. After being in JRUTTERS 3.2, Magnaflow exhaust and Shrick cams are definitely on my Mod list - really makes a different car. A lot more fun. Other than tint and snows, I wouldn' t do anything until spring.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I'd probably go HPA over APR for the 3.2 tune.


2 words: United Motorsports :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Ahhh dammit, this is so temping. If my Car sells today... Maybe... How long would shipping take?


I have access to FedEx. I'd just take a bigger hit on last min. shipping. If we can get this sorted out by Sunday, shipped Monday, it should arrive by Wednesday. Are you staying in town for a few days?

:vampire:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> 2 words: United Motorsports :thumbup:


2 words: Totally Agree

:vampire:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Modshack intake for sure on the 3.2, assuming it will fit. A guy around here has a MKV R32 with the Modshack intake and it is really sweet. He also has a Blue Flame cat back and holy mother of god does that sound good.


I have a red modshack on my car. It definitely fits. It sounded good before I put the exhaust, now I can't hear it.. lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> I have a red modshack on my car. It definitely fits. It sounded good before I put the exhaust, now I can't hear it.. lol


Out of all intakes, I believe the Modshack looks the cleanest and seems like it works best.

:vampire:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Out of all intakes, I believe the Modshack looks the cleanest and seems like it works best.
> 
> :vampire:


Mine needs a little work. I bought it used on ebay for $100 umpkin:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> 2 words: United Motorsports :thumbup:


I started to mention them, but I wasn't sure what their (his) background is like with the 3.2, or if they even offered a tune for it. I knew KB wound up using him but he's running a pretty custom setup :laugh: and I knew that HPA has been working on VR6's for a long time and I would consider them an expert on that platform.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Jeff Atwood is amazing at VR6 tunes. I've heard nothing but great reviews. I'm currently using his DSG tune


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

How on earth is this thread up to 5 pages?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I started to mention them, but I wasn't sure what their (his) background is like with the 3.2, or if they even offered a tune for it. I knew KB wound up using him but he's running a pretty custom setup :laugh: and I knew that HPA has been working on VR6's for a long time and I would consider them an expert on that platform.


I had HPA tune for 2-3 years before switching to UM. Marcel and his crew do some great work. If my pockets were deeper, I would have their hardware on my car in a heartbeat. But Jeffery Atwood has been working with FI 3.2 engines for many years and did a good job with the NA tune. I'm enjoying the new quite a bit. When you consider that UM's excellent DSG tune + ECU combo price is about $800 - win. Getting slightly better mileage out the the UM tune as well. He leans out the map a bit at highway cruising conditions.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> How on earth is this thread up to 5 pages?


Now officially six pages.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> How on earth is this thread up to 5 pages?


Because it's awesome. 

Don't worry lots of pictures will follow once I'm down there and on the way back. Including a time lapse of the drive, well

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn phone... Wasn't finished. 

Meant the fun bits. 
Johnny car didn't sell, not gonna have enough time by the looks of it. 

This intake you all speak of sounds intriguing. Will look into it. And coilovers will be purchased in the spring. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow that isn't to bad at all. Almost 600km. I am ok with that! haha
> 
> First upgrade will be some good winters! My Gti had some Falken winters, first year they had them and they were awesome. But thinking some Nokian's and stud the bastids!
> 
> I had RE01's before, loved em! Such awesome tires. Yeaa its quite the trek across the vastness of 'MERICA.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Okay, I think we've got a plan. -We'll meet up somewhere and get some VAG-COM trickery sorted out for ya, including anything you may need for meeting required standards in Canadia. (DRL's, Imperial-to-Metric etc.)

Let me know what works for you na dwe'll _git-r-dun!_!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

In Toronto! One step closer to Miami and my car. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> In Toronto!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Better than Calgary was....










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Better than Calgary was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Powder so jealous.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It cruises nicely. Still getting used to seeing the Guage drop so fast. Haha but man does it sound good. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

I watched this thing for a while, but was never ready to buy. Glad it's going to use here in Canada.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> It cruises nicely. Still getting used to seeing the Guage drop so fast. Haha but man does it sound good.
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


have a nice trip! 

enjoy that 90 deg temp while you can!


more road trip ic:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats! I had a blast flying down to SC and driving mine back, but the journey was a bit shorter than your adventure. Safe travels...:beer:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Still getting used to seeing the Guage drop so fast.


Well, those big numbers are MPH not KPH, so slowing down a bit will help, eh? Congrats, and safe drive home.

Brian


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Driver Too said:


> Well, those big numbers are MPH not KPH, so slowing down a bit will help, eh? Congrats, and safe drive home.
> 
> Brian


naahhh, 80 mph is the sweet spot. She doesnt start to really drink until she hits 120 :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Wish my 06 displayed the speed on the display


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cajetan said:


> I watched this thing for a while, but was never ready to buy. Glad it's going to use here in Canada.


Yeah just all fell into place. Pretty happy with it! 










Mmmm Checkers! 




SilverSquirrel said:


> have a nice trip!
> 
> enjoy that 90 deg temp while you can!
> 
> ...



90!? Have pulled into Orlando last night to 115. In Jacksonville and now it's about 105 ish I'd say. Haha 

More pictures to come! 















kharma said:


> Congrats! I had a blast flying down to SC and driving mine back, but the journey was a bit shorter than your adventure. Safe travels...:beer:





Thanks! So far so good! 




Driver Too said:


> Well, those big numbers are MPH not KPH, so slowing down a bit will help, eh? Congrats, and safe drive home.
> 
> Brian





haha slow down? Hmm yea could. But it just like to go! 

Tomorrow will slow it down see how it goes but still managed 320 miles I think it was so not bad for the speeds. 




neu318 said:


> Wish my 06 displayed the speed on the display


It's a nice touch! Thought my button was broken. Turns out I was trying to use the phone button for the display. Whoops lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

At the hotel in Orlando. Love this thing. So awesome. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ha! -The wife & young-un have stayed down there for a week at a time... Her bro-in-law works at Disney, so they get multi-park passes. -Clear roads and it's a 45 minute drive from the house, but British Tourists playing bumper-cars on the interstate usually mean that at peak times the drive can be 90-minutes to two hours each way sometimes, so they usually just rent a place and set up camp down there and do EPCOT, Disney World, Animal Kingdom and MGM/Hollywood studios.

Me? I take the little fella to Kennedy Space Center, Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure. -We've got annual passes to *everything*, so it costs nothing to just ride rollercoasters...

All.

Day.

Long.

Enjoy the car.... -Looks great -Now dive safe, and get a frickin' radar detector installed if you're going to be bangin' through the southern states at 80MPH, otherwise the trip may end up costing you more than you planned!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Wish my 06 displayed the speed on the display


Likewise.

Congrats Ponto! Have a safe drive back. Then you can make real use of the quattro!

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Back in Canada. Might be using the Quattro sooner rather than later lol










Loving the car though it's a blast to drive. Man does this thing enjoy the highway

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It is a great touring car. I like it much better than my wife's A4 road trips (well actually for any trip). Good mileage, too. Best you will see until your next highway trip.

Did you do anything with your GoPro to record the trip back?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> It is a great touring car. I like it much better than my wife's A4 road trips (well actually for any trip). Good mileage, too. Best you will see until your next highway trip.
> 
> Did you do anything with your GoPro to record the trip back?


It was amazing for the drive, so comfy!! 

Haha well the drive from Calgary to Edmonton was much better! 300km to half a tank. So yeah once I slow down it doesn't chug the gas so bad.

ha funny about the Go-pro, I got about a 1000 shots in... Then Battery died... and we got held up so we didn't actually stay in any hotel on Friday night as it was 4 am when I got to Kansas city. 

So I have enough shots for all of FL and GA.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright picture time!!

Found it!










Nice wax job rook.










Twins Basil!!



















On the road again










When doing 80-100mph I realized I would be visiting these lots. 










St. Louis Arch! 










Sketchiest parking ever, side of a river bank on some old cobble stone. 










Go Pro action... then it died


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also - Where is the best place to order some interior bits? 

Need
Brushed Trim around the shifter (peeling and weird)
Brushed Trim Driver side 

Also the rear arm rest lid is missing its handle... can I order just the lid? or any ideas? 

Thanks!! More pictures to come tonight!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Picking up winters tonight, mounted tomorrow. 
Oil change on Wednesday and a once over by my mechanic. 
3m and tint booked as well only 700 for the whole shebang!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Also - Where is the best place to order some interior bits?
> 
> Need
> Brushed Trim around the shifter (peeling and weird)
> ...


Arm rest lid: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Search/Armrest/ES1928474/

you can find some cool stuff on http://www.ecstuning.com and http://www.bks-tuning.com


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Arm rest lid: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Search/Armrest/ES1928474/


Nope wrong one, need the rear seat one. 

But thanks!! Once I get the other stuff done and see what money is left over I will be ordering goodies.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Nope wrong one, need the rear seat one.
> 
> But thanks!! Once I get the other stuff done and see what money is left over I will be ordering goodies.


Doh, didn't read correctly. I heard the rear one costs around $400+ suggestion is just leave it the way it is or ghetto rig it somehow. I think Krazyboi or TP has it rigged somehow. I forget. This is a common problem on our cars. Mine went bad right before my warranty ended and they replaced it. I don't let anyone play with the rear armrest..lol


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Doh, didn't read correctly. I heard the rear one costs around $400+ suggestion is just leave it the way it is or ghetto rig it somehow. I think Krazyboi or TP has it rigged somehow. I forget. This is a common problem on our cars. Mine went bad right before my warranty ended and they replaced it. I don't let anyone play with the rear armrest..lol


velcro. get a pack of the little squares. stick one square on each side of the latch.. done.

keep the rest of the pack for when the front one breaks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> velcro. get a pack of the little squares. stick one square on each side of the latch.. done.
> 
> keep the rest of the pack for when the front one breaks.


Nice that is a good idea! Thanks man!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Twins Basil!!


Euro LED tails should be on your list of upgrades at some point, if they aren't already. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Euro LED tails should be on your list of upgrades at some point, if they aren't already. :thumbup:


This ^^


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You should turn this into your official build thread.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> You should turn this into your official build thread.


Definitely - it begins pre-conception with the twinkle in your eye!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Edit* Page 7 bitches! (I have never had a thread manage that before)



TBomb said:


> Euro LED tails should be on your list of upgrades at some point, if they aren't already. :thumbup:


Oh yes indeed, I love them and will be ordering soon! 



ceese said:


> You should turn this into your official build thread.


Why do you think I continue to post in it?! I mean wait, shouldn't I be starting a new thread for everything I do or need to know?



JRutter said:


> Definitely - it begins pre-conception with the twinkle in your eye!


YES!!









Some parts may be delayed, looks like I am moving soon (current roomie is bailing and moving in with his gf) So need new couch and tv! haha 

All good though - over winter things will start to happen. Spring time even more if all goes well! Then you know if my bonus is what it was last year... Awesomeness. :thumbup:

But I am getting 3M done asap, and tint and the Modshack intake. Winters are in the trunk and going on tomorrow as well! It's a little sketchy driving around right now, takes off just fine... It's turning and stopping that isn't so great! haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pesky badges. 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Melissa was all bundled up to sleep leaving Kansas City an hour after we got there at 5 am.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH!!! A3 Y U NO HAVE WHEEL LOCK...

And why the hell do you have locks that the dealer doesn't even have a key for... WTF.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Plasticine...

Cast negative...

release agent...

Mould positive...

Remove wheel.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Plasticine...
> 
> Cast negative...
> 
> ...


if worse comes to worse guess that is what I will have to do


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just drill them out. Had a mechanic do that for me cause he lost my wheel lock key.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Just drill them out. Had a mechanic do that for me cause he lost my wheel lock key.


Yaeh it goes into my mechanic tomorrow for oil change and shake down. He said he will get them out. Just effing annoying. 

One tire has a slow leak now... and I just noticed the front bumper right by the fender has a little puncture! god dammit! didn't even get a chance to get it 3m'd and I don't even know where that would have came from. not sure what hit it. effin weird. 

the joys of owning a car. However it is a freaking blast in the snow. I can't get over how much fun it is. :laugh:

so it all balances out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some more pictures, got the rest of them loaded up finally! 

1.21 GIGAWATTS?!









Yup Mt. Rushmore, no big deal. 









Gonna be needing this soon









Yup









The Home land! 









And tucked away safe and sound!










Todays list - Oil Change, fix small coolant leak, replace 12v's that don't work. Getting a full once over by my mechanic.

Tomorrow - Winter tires on, and probably be ordering the intake. 

Funny I was annoyed yesterday by the whole wheel lock fiasco... Got in it last night and drove it... All my cares went away... God that thing is fun to get sideways!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess its a good thing I am putting winters on.... 










Mechanic almost got into an accident... He wasn't happy with me... whoops.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Guess its a good thing I am putting winters on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me see... heat-hardened, five-year-old, summer performance, no M/S rating tires suddenly introduced to the wild, frozen tundra of the SRC (Soviet Republic of Canadia)...

Sounds like drifto-matic goodness to me! :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Guess its a good thing I am putting winters on....
> 
> Mechanic almost got into an accident... He wasn't happy with me... whoops.


Looks like those tires were polished. ESP going off every five seconds?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Looks like those tires were polished. ESP going off every five seconds?


Nah it wasn't to bad, I was able to keep decent grip. Roads aren't to to bad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That come home feature is a nice touch. 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Busy day today! 

Oil Change Done
Winter tires on
New wipers
Intake Ordered
12v Replacement pieces ordered
Floor Mats ordered


*Things pressing to do:*

Drivers heated Seat no worky
Lumbar support no worky
Front seat adjustment no worky
Rear Passenger door seems to be stuck in Child lock mode? Tried clicking it both ways, but inside door handle doesn't work.

Oh the joys of a used car. 

Pic for clicks!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driver seat issues sound like a bad fuse to me. Might want to check that out. I had the same problem with the child lock on the same door actually..lol. Took it to the dealer and they fixed it but not sure how. Think they needed to take the doorcard off and do something from within the door.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Driver seat issues sound like a bad fuse to me. Might want to check that out. I had the same problem with the child lock on the same door actually..lol. Took it to the dealer and they fixed it but not sure how. Think they needed to take the doorcard off and do something from within the door.


Fuses looked good, unless I missed one lol. There was a fault for the heated seatrs when VWAddict scanned them, so might need to replace that. Going to check all connections and clean them tonight or this weekend.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Fuses seemed ok, there was a fault for the heated seatrs when VWAddict scanned them, so might need to replace that. Going to check all connections and clean them tonight or this weekend.


You know what else you can check, get under the seat and make sure there are no lose plugs on the seat. Could be a lose cable


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> You know what else you can check, get under the seat and make sure there are no lose plugs on the seat. Could be a lose cable


Did do that last night but it was dark, the front motor was unplugged, connected it, still didn't work.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Did do that last night but it was dark, the front motor was unplugged, connected it, still didn't work.


hmmmm, weird. I'm all out of ideas. see if you can find the fuse location for the seat and just double check it. Don't know why they would have disconnected the seat motor. Kind of wish I would've checked all that out for you when I saw the car in person. Sorry man


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> *Things pressing to do:*
> 
> Drivers heated Seat no worky
> Lumbar support no worky
> ...


Seat issue sounds like either a fuse or the harness is unplugged. The harness could be a problem to troubleshoot because you have to move the seat all the way back to open the cover in the floorboard where the seat plugs in. :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> hmmmm, weird. I'm all out of ideas. see if you can find the fuse location for the seat and just double check it. Don't know why they would have disconnected the seat motor. Kind of wish I would've checked all that out for you when I saw the car in person. Sorry man


Hey no worries its all good! I appreciate you checking it out in the first place.
Part of buying used, and it is 5 years old regardless of Miles. 

Kinda looks like something had to have been spilled big time, the motor underneath looks like something ate away some of the paint on it and the seat frame a bit. The guy at Audi said the middle console peeling like it was has to be from something like pop or bug spray even.

The passenger side leather has been repaired on the seat for sure. With ****ty leather. haha Oh well maybe I will replace the inserts with some nice fancy stuff one day. For now its fine. Just need to do a few treatments of leather conditioner is all. 

All in all loving the car, and in this snow its a dream! (now that I have proper winters)


----------



## CorradoMusicMan (Mar 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> Pic for clicks!


Cool photo, you can see the hood reinforcements melting their own pattern into the snow!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Seat issue sounds like either a fuse or the harness is unplugged. The harness could be a problem to troubleshoot because you have to move the seat all the way back to open the cover in the floorboard where the seat plugs in. :vampire:


Oooh you know what I didn't check that end of the connections, didn't realize there were more underneath there. Just checked the ones on the seat end! 

Thanks for the tip!



CorradoMusicMan said:


> Cool photo, you can see the hood reinforcements melting their own pattern into the snow!



Yeah its cool how it does that, frame holds heat longer then the sheet metal of the hood obviously. Aka cool picture time!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So what do you all think of this? 



















Passenger side floor harnesses are all neat and tidy. Driver Side all jammed down underneath. Pulled them up to check connections. No idea where to start. Wtf happened? 

Best possible solution? Replace it all? Salvageable? Seat won't recline now either. Fml. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well I'd post a pic of mine, but it won't help since mine isn't heated. See if anyone can post a pic for reference.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, it looks like someone had your seat out, possibly to diagnose a seat issue. Those harness connectors should also be tucked in neatly, they were clearly just stuffed back in.

There are also connectors on the back of the seat switches, and a heated seat element connector, both of which you need to take the seat out to get at.

Check your fuses (RTFM) and if you need a wiring diagram I might be able to get a screenshot of my bently diagram, but im pretty slow at that because my bently is on an older xp computer i never use, except for bently software.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll check the fuses again. A picture of the diagram would be nice. Might just have to order myself a Bently. Not sure why two of the wires have been spliced like that. This car is a mystery to me. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I'll check the fuses again. A picture of the diagram would be nice. Might just have to order myself a Bently. Not sure why two of the wires have been spliced like that. This car is a mystery to me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


With the low miles I'm surprised you've had the issues you've already had.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Trust me i know. It bothers me. But someone clearly wasn't nice to this car. Interior wise anyways. Engine is spotless and runs like a dream. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Aside from the driver seat issues and the 12v the rest is flawless. So that stuff is minor when considering I saved a good ten grand or so. It's mine now and will be fixed lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


>


What's all that white stuff?










:laugh:


----------



## dman5325 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just read this entire thread. What a journey Ponto!!! hahahaha. EPIC. I have a 2.0T right now. Thinking of going 3.2q....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> What's all that white stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha oh I know. My car is probably thinking "man what an *******, it was warm I was in Miami now look at this ****." 

However the Quattro and snow are getting along great. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, anyone have a Bentley on PDF? Just before I order one to have one I figure'd I would check. 

Thanks!

Ponto


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Hey, anyone have a Bentley on PDF? Just before I order one to have one I figure'd I would check.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ponto


Negative.. , ive looked. The only pdf you can find are the self study bulletins which are overviews not repair manuals. search the web for audi or vw self study , aka SSP

If you are buying a VCDS, they will bundle the bentley dvd at a discount. caveat on bently: it only works on XP, not win7 unless you have the pro version.:screwy:

supposedly they were working on a fix for that, but its only been about 4 years now since win7 has been out:bs:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Negative.. , ive looked. The only pdf you can find are the self study bulletins which are overviews not repair manuals. search the web for audi or vw self study , aka SSP
> 
> If you are buying a VCDS, they will bundle the bentley dvd at a discount. caveat on bently: it only works on XP, not win7 unless you have the pro version.:screwy:
> 
> supposedly they were working on a fix for that, but its only been about 4 years now since win7 has been out:bs:


Good thing I have an ancient 50lb lap top that still runs XP!! :laugh: Gotta love my Dell, solid tank of a laptop. (Actually 21lbs) 

Guess I shall look into ordering it! Thanks man.

Also best place to get OEM Manual? Of course its missing... :sly:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Good thing I have an ancient 50lb lap top that still runs XP!! :laugh: Gotta love my Dell, solid tank of a laptop. (Actually 21lbs)
> 
> Guess I shall look into ordering it! Thanks man.
> 
> Also best place to get OEM Manual? Of course its missing... :sly:


about the manual.... call the dealer and bitch. I had the same problem..


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I have a spare manual somewhere... but it's for a 2.0....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> I have a spare manual somewhere... but it's for a 2.0....


Hmm well not to concerned about the exact engine stuff, will get a Bently for that. Just be nice to have. Will call the dealer and see first...

Also what do we have here?





















I know what I am doing tonight!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> I know what I am doing tonight!


...the UPS girl?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> ...the UPS girl?


Hmm maybe I can get the outfit for Melissa!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

delivered.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Not bad. 

Screw the Bentley tho, get yourself Elsa somewhere. I've had mine so long that I can't even remember where I got mine. Ebay might help...  Elsa is the "official" one.

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> delivered.


Lol my brain is a little slow today, took a bit before I caught on. Well played sir. haha :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Hmm maybe I can get the outfit for Melissa!


What... as a _trade_??? 

Are you quite _MAD_ my good man!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> What... as a _trade_???
> 
> Are you quite _MAD_ my good man!?!?!? :laugh:


Well if she is delivering the package she can just give the outfit to Melissa. Might be a tad nippish when she leaves though.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Well if she is delivering the package she can just give the outfit to Melissa. Might be a tad nippish when she leaves _in the morning_ though.


Edited to reflect implied intent.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Implied intent was meant to be subtle. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Implied intent was meant to be subtle. :laugh:


Subtlety isn't necessarily my strong suit... :vampire:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well... I'm heading up to Canada, with a Mink and a bottle of Hennesey reserve... Seems like anything goes up there! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Well... I'm heading up to Canada, with a *Mink* and a bottle of Hennesey reserve... Seems like anything goes up there! :laugh:


Is that like a cougar, or we talking a mink coat here?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Double milk, please!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Help!!

Programming Guru's

I need to disable the switch for my DRL's. The car won't pass out of country with that switch active and being able to turn my DRL's off. We have tried the VAG-Com programming, but to no avail. (Keith my Fogs are now DRL's though, that managed to work) 

What happens if I just disconnect the switch? Is there anyway to bypass it or do it hard wire wise??


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ryan you can't pass with having the switch to off?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Ryan you can't pass with having the switch to off?


I can't pass with the ability to turn my DRL's off that is correct.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I swore I saw the other day you can disable DRLs in VAG-COM. Forget exactly where.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't you just find a Canadian switch with a blacked out DRL?

Are they really going to inspect to see if you can turn off the DRLs?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

did you try coding the cluster to "canada" eh?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3_(8P)_Instrument_Cluster#Coding


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I swore I saw the other day you can disable DRLs in VAG-COM. Forget exactly where.


Disable is easy and works haha. Enable on the other hand.



ceese said:


> Can't you just find a Canadian switch with a blacked out DRL?
> 
> Are they really going to inspect to see if you can turn off the DRLs?


That is an option as well. And I didn't think they would, I mean it is crappy tire after all, but both places I called ask specifically if I could turn them off or not before I even came in. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> did you try coding the cluster to "canada" eh?
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3_(8P)_Instrument_Cluster#Coding


Ooh cluster eh? 
Haha we didn't go into cluster programming. Went into the long coding and switch drl's to North America and it didn't have a Canada option. Will try the cluster. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You could always just super glue the switch to the on position.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> You could always just super glue the switch to the on position.


haha, well after the import is done I plan to put it back to functional. Might see about disconnecting it.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Will Dudley Doowright pull you over for living dangerously with no DRLs?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Will Dudley Doowright pull you over for living dangerously with no DRLs?


haha no of course not. But Captain Canada at Crappy Tire won't check the little box that says pass on my Out of Country Inspection form. :sly:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Dudly lives in Ontario doesn't he?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Dudly lives in Ontario doesn't he?


 :laugh:

Got a line on a stock switch assembly with no DRL switch. Will swap and leave DRL switch connected in behind. 

Hope to have it done this weekend, inspection done Monday. Registration done there after. And then Intake on right after that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well solution was even easier. Un plug drl's switch. My dash doesn't light up. But they stay on haha. Will be doing the inspection in the day always. Then plug it back in after. 


Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well finally got my out of country dealt with! Canadian Tire was more of a hassle then crossing the border it seemed... :screwy: 

So with that being done finally, decided I should get that Modshack intake installed! Was a pretty easy install, did manage to scratch the nice powder coated finish  oh well, not like my engine is a show car state or anything haha. Got a look at that sound pipe dealio - didn't know all it was is just a flap that opens to the airbox? Soo simpo. 

Disclaimer, this is the first car I have owned that I went from Stock to Aftermarket lol. Before I had my Gti and it already had a P-flow intake on it, before that was a 93 Mazda and well I didn't do anything but drive it. Amazing what buying of a single car, getting involved in the car community and 4 years will do. Now I am addicted to it. 

The biggest difference I noticed with the intake was the audible gain, which being the 3.2 to me was worth it alone! haha Man alive does it sound good now. Surprised me really. With all this snow I have been having some real fun now going sideways and that noise! haha I am always looking for a reason to downshift and floor it... Bye Bye Mileage, so far averaging aboug 20mpg in the city haha. Got a road trip coming this Christmas to go boarding so we shall see what a normal highway drive nets me. But not expecting anything spectacular in that department! But 3.2=No care 

As for performance, I noticed a slight improvement in throttle response but so far that seems to be about it. Wasn't expecting much in that department haha. Seems to accelerate better in the high end now ( Highway passing 

Now if it wasn't for my furnishing condo budget cutting into my car parts budget I would have a bunch more ordered already! But come the new year the parts will start to flow in. Goal is to have Wheels, Coilovers, Exhaust, Software tune, Tail Lights, few interior goodies all before the Leavenworth drive which is in June. Come on Overtime!! haha 

I snapped some pictures of the car out at the farm will have to upload them here soon. But for now heres the IG shot. (yeaa double whorage I know) 










Thinking I need to get the ST Paddles as well and swap out the MF buttons for the S ones... But that might be to much brushed going on... Not to sure. 










Cheers!


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Double posting for more help.

Well I have a bit of a conundrum. 

Drove it the 3000 Miles home without issue, import it. Have it pass out of country inspection and out of province. 

Get told today that I had two codes come up on the car:

P0016 And P0017 

Buddy at the Dealership here said it was Incorrect Cam Allocation. 

I have searched and can't seem to come up with much of any information. Car has been running seemingly great - put on a little more that 6000 miles now already since buying the car. So my mechanic isn't 100 percent sure, and I would rather not have to go to a dealer with it. 

Also, how would someone disable the CEL? I am ticked about that for sure. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Double posting for more help.
> 
> Well I have a bit of a conundrum.
> 
> ...


Try to find someone with VAGCOM (VCDS) to get an accurate read out of what the problem is.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Found the 16 code on audizine but for the A4. Here is what it says:

Yup, timing related. Depending on the year, there is a TSB too

16400/P0016/000022

* 1 16400/P0016/000022 - Bank 1: Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incorrect Correlation
o 1.1 Possible Symptoms
o 1.2 Possible Causes
o 1.3 Possible Solutions
o 1.4 Special Notes

16400/P0016/000022 - Bank 1: Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incorrect Correlation
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 

Possible Causes

* Timing Issue
* Camshaft Adjuster 

Possible Solutions

* Check Setting of Timing Belt
* Check Timing of Intake/Exhaust Cams
* Check Cam Adjusters as per Repair Manual 

Special Notes

* When found in 2009 Audi A4, A5 or Q5 with 3.2FSI AVE Engines, please see TSB 15-09-04.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Man, going to see my buddy with the software to pull full readings. 

And see about changing the CEL bypass back. Unless they bypassed LED itself. But then it should show up as burnt out.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

What news?

..oh... I mean apart from this:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

News is I am in the mountains snowboarding! Haha 









About to roll over 30,000km already. Haha 

And a taste of the snow the mountains up here have. 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to say having the 4 doors is mighty handy! However did learn I am not holding any records with my 47" TV. Just fit sideways though haha. 

Wish I had more updates of goodies! Well I do, but they aren't car goodies. Couch and tv (as seen above) are bought and now on their way to my condo. 

That means with the Condo now furnished the gf should be happy for some time! Next up more car parts!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also for those that peruse the Audizine forums. 

I have made a thread of the drive home. But much more theatrical and wordy. Basically had fun telling the story. Check it out! 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/520787-Das-Ponto-s-3-2-and-the-long-road-home


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Never liked that stupid grill anyways.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

WTF!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Canadian squirrels. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh ffs!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> Canadian squirrels.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah those ****ers


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

On a serious note. Are you going S3 front? My fiance always gets pissed when I joke about bad drivers in Toronto "buying us" an S3 conversion.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cajetan said:


> On a serious note. Are you going S3 front? My fiance always gets pissed when I joke about bad drivers in Toronto "buying us" an S3 conversion.


That is the hope yea! Will have to see what the price difference is though. I leave for Mexico in 14 days lol. 

Off to Doug's Place!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Seats for sale?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry for the bad luck man!

On a side note shouldn't it be towed on a flat bed?


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> That is the hope yea! Will have to see what the price difference is though. I leave for Mexico in 14 days lol.
> 
> Off to Doug's Place!


Cruise the junk yards man, they sell S3s in Mexico. Easy for me to say, I wouldn't leave a resort in Mexico if you paid me.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry to hear man...i concur on s3 front...facelift s3 though!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yeah those ****ers


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> On a side note shouldn't be towed on a flat bed?


This, and


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Sorry for the bad luck man!
> 
> On a side note shouldn't be towed on a flat bed?


srsly


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Sorry for the bad luck man!
> 
> On a side note shouldn't it be towed on a flat bed?





TBomb said:


> This, and





crew219 said:


> srsly


No worries guys he put dollys under the rear. First thing I said too was umm its quattro. 

At the shop safe and sound, going by on Monday to sign the work order etc. Nice thing about having it be a friends shop that's on the insurance list - talking to the one guy

"normally you have to come sign the work order before we will start, but because you are a friend of Richards just swing by when you are in the neighborhood"

One of the best shops in town as well, they are booked into July but that is ok if its gonna be done right. 

And my rental. 

Could have picked a fully loaded Ford Edge, picks regular Jetta. Just couldn't do the ford, or an SUV. 








Yup Pretty Basic. 









However my good god is it good on gas, 150km before the gas gauge even dipped. hahah


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> However my good god is it good on gas, 150km before the gas gauge even dipped. hahah


No. normal on gas. but from the perspective of a 3.2 owner, yeah. friggin hybrid mileage.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> No. normal on gas. but from the perspective of a 3.2 owner, yeah. friggin hybrid mileage.


Haha to true to true. 

Sitting at a quater tank burned and over 200km traveled. Gonna get double what the Vr does I think.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Preliminary Estimate came in at $5800 lol


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that's RS3 conversion money!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Darby76x said:


> Wow, that's RS3 conversion money!


haha na I think that still falls a little short. 

But that includes the new Rad, rad support, fans, ac condenser, bumper, grill, hood, paint, other bits and pieces. 

And just a preliminary estimate, actual will most likely be more haha. 

No upgrades to S3 or RS3 for me though sadly, I only get credit on the cost of parts - so the S line bumper came in at 345 I think plus grill at 300 so 645... Bit short of the 1500 for the S3 Bumper and grill alone. 

But no more plate holder or rock chips etc. Plus I do like the look of the pre facelift S line.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And its apart!! 



















Little snug up front now... 



















So due to lack of excess funds laying around it will remain an S-line front... What are peoples thoughts on paint matching the plate filler?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> haha na I think that still falls a little short.
> 
> But that includes the new Rad, rad support, fans, ac condenser, bumper, grill, hood, paint, other bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


Sidemarkers still good?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> Sidemarkers still good?


They're the Superman of his bumper :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> Sidemarkers still good?


You bet! Made sure to tell them to keep those! :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> No upgrades to S3 or RS3 for me though sadly, I only get credit on the cost of parts - so the S line bumper came in at 345 I think plus grill at 300 so 645... Bit short of the 1500 for the S3 Bumper and grill alone.


when i checked, S3 front was the same price as S-line (550$) at my dealer - they had one in stock. All you need is grill and impact beam


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> You bet! Made sure to tell them to keep those! :thumbup:


or you could shave em


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i checked, S3 front was the same price as S-line (550$) at my dealer - they had one in stock. All you need is grill and impact beam


really? 

Everywhere I have checked its been a lot more... Now that is pre facelift... is there a differene with post facelift? 

And yeah could shave em, but that's more work and money. If I got my bonus today I would be all over it.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> really?
> 
> Everywhere I have checked its been a lot more... Now that is pre facelift... is there a differene with post facelift?


well OEMplus is not the cheapest place to check but they include the grill which is $$...and yes there is a difference in S3 front pre and post facelift

S3 front was in toronto dealer, client had ordered but didnt realize he would need new grill and beam


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> well OEMplus is not the cheapest place to check but they include the grill which is $$...and yes there is a difference in S3 front pre and post facelift
> 
> S3 front was in toronto dealer, client had ordered but didnt realize he would need new grill and beam


Ah I see! Yeah knew I would need grill and rebar replaces as well, and my rebar is actually fine after the accident - not a scratch on it. 

So looks like S-line front with gloss black grill. 

I do love my S-line front so I am ok with staying with it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy **** I have a thread that hit 10 pages.... 










It's a celebration btches. :thumbup:

Guess I am going to have to actually do something cool with the car one of these days.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BUMP!!!
\
Well with the impending snow storm I figured I should really give the old girl a good polish and seal!

Ooh that reflection.



















Car hiding like noooo I don't wanna go out in the cold.










Not so bad... and man I love quattro.










Update - little things coming, window switches once the group buy goes through, new fog lights, tail lights (keef????) 

Ended up having to replace the Alternator now as well. bearings were shot on it. Same as what happened with my AC Compressor back in the spring. Only thing I can surmise seeing as its such a low mileage car is that sitting for 4-5 years didn't do bearings any favors in a high humidity region? I dunno. Hopefully that is it for expensive stuff to replace. Aside from that the car has been running amazing, just about to hit 50,000km now as well. 

Got a road trip coming up over christmas, then I can finally say the car has been from the East Cost (far south east) to the West Coast (sort far north west) essentially taking the car diagonally across NA... Ultimately I think it would be bad ass to take it to Alaska for the true South east to North west trek!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> yeah its an easy mod
> 
> fool and around with the new shifter, get pin stuck.
> become a master shifter unlocker using paperclip
> ...


You know... it's funny now that I read this again... I only had to shift gears by pulling on remains for about a month... And thanks to JJ I didn't need to use a garden hose haha,


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Right keep track of changes in my thread... 
First... we now have 18" of snow, just awesome. So much fun ahah. 










Minus a 20 minute commute taking me an hour and a half 

Little details! After the tailights get changed every single light/light housing will have been changed minus the headlights. 

Side by Side









Before










After










Before










During



















After



















Before










After










The LED's from Deautkey are awesome, impressed with the license plate housings. And the trim set is a must, makes life so much easier! 

Well thats all the changes for now. Tailights eventually. Then I will continue the story with a road trip this Christmas to Whistler and Vancouver, finally taking the car from coast to coast - Diagonally.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shiet. Fastest USPS Shipping I have ever seen. My tailights were shipped on the 27th. Got here today!










ooh shiney










Now I just gotta get them installed... with someone with VAG-com so I can switch the programming to LED's and not get a bulb out error.

Thanks Keef!!!!  When Melissa and I hit up Disney world next time we will take you and the wifey out for dinner!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Hey, if you want a reminder of that these exact lamps look like next to your car:










Fast work on the shipping! -I just got a notice from eBay that a buyer didn't receive his (tracked, fairly high-dollar) package... so I'm a bit worried right now. -Very glad to hear you got yours okay!

Don't mix up the adaptors, and you should probably be fine to plug-swap them, it's just that your brake lights will light up half-bright with the surround LED rings. -Don't forget you also wire the two flying red wires in to the plate light feed to get them to illuminate.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Hey, if you want a reminder of that these exact lamps look like next to your car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heey I remember that!! Shame we weren't able to stay longer. 

The adapters are attached to the lights currently no?? And I do remember reading that about the inner lights. :thumbup:

Can't wait to get them on!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Adaptors are attached yep. -Don't mix up left with right is all, or you'll have all sorts of odd results! :laugh:

Next time you're down.... INDIAN food!  eace: :vampire: :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me my friend!! Melissa will have to get a burger as she has not acquired the taste of many foods... (SOOOO PICKY, its a good thing she is pretty)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Right keep track of changes in my thread...
> First... we now have 18" of snow, just awesome. So much fun ahah.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it looks great

:thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Show 'em the taillights, Ponto! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright I guess so 










They make the car look so much awesomer. 










Thank's again Keef. :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Ponto... If you can't vag com that bulb, you should wire in a resistor and just remove the bulb. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Ponto... If you can't vag com that bulb, you should wire in a resistor and just remove the bulb. It's pretty easy.


I will have to try to Vag it first, but I couldn't even see the wires for it in the housing, or how to get at the bulb. My guess is you gotta disable the entire damn light. 

Thank's for the idea though! I will look into it at some point maybe. For now it doesn't bother me really haha.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

T-Minus 3 days til we hit the road for Whistler. 

Looks like with the roof box I still might manage close to 500km to a tank. Not bad for the 3.2 and a box of this size. 

The box is all the way forward, but the hatch still won't clear it. Anyone else with massive boxes (Keep the puns to yourself) have this issue? I borrowed this one from my buddy, but love how much room it has. Since the girlfriend is moving to Vancouver it is packed to the roof with all our boarding gear, all her shoes and boots and a bunch of other random stuff and I don't even think it's full yet. 

Buddy offered me his MK6 Tdi Jetta... that was very tempting as it would have cut my fuel bill in half. :laugh: But I just couldn't do it. Feel like I would betray my beloved A3 leaving her behind like that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nearly forgot! This happened as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More Whistler prep. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes I have the 16s Yakima skybox, and mine also hits the hatch when mounted all the way forward. I recently applied some vinyl to the hatch spoiler since I was starting to notice some scratching of the paint (even though I've been careful to very softly make contact in the case when I don't have the extra hand to keep the hatch from hitting the box.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya I am thinking something like that would be good. Or possibly install two rubber bumpers on the box itself. Still the dirt contact problem. 

Had it happen on my Gti but it was the hatch glass that hit and scratched the glass. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I would probably get a couple of the little clear rubber cabinet door bumpers and put them on the spoiler so that any dirt doesn't scratch the paint. You can always just peel them off later.

We have this issue with our A4 avant, but my wife just put felt pads on the cargo box, which over the years have begun to scratch the paint on the spoiler. She doesn't care, but it bothers me every time I see it. She lets me do my thing with my car so I let her do hers with hers...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> She lets me do my thing with my car so I let her do hers with hers...


I used to be like this too, but decided that since I do all the maintenance / fixing on both cars, this kind of thing is my call. Wife's car is a 98 Subaru Forester, and it has the typical issues of an older / higher mileage car. I told the Mrs. that when she starts changing CV boots, she can make decisions about how to mount stuff on the roof rack.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this topic got interesting quick. My gf knows the car is my domain. Once she is finished school and gets hers maybe it will change. 

It drove me nuts on my Gti having scratches in the glass. 

Gotta figure out a good long term solution. Vinyl might actually work. Gloss black will match the roof and all. But the clear rubber bumpers seem like a good idea too. They are cheap enough that I could put em on just when the box is on. 

Would bug me having them on there when nothing was on the roof. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

How about attaching a cord which goes tight and limits the upward travel of the hatch, but only attach it when the roof box is on?

Lower end could tie to a tie-down loop in the trunk... upper end to the gas strut mount? -It's a thought...

What exactly were you ding in the whistler-prep picture? inspecting, or making changes?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> How about attaching a cord which goes tight and limits the upward travel of the hatch, but only attach it when the roof box is on?
> 
> Lower end could tie to a tie-down loop in the trunk... upper end to the gas strut mount? -It's a thought...
> 
> What exactly were you ding in the whistler-prep picture? inspecting, or making changes?


Oil Change, inspecting, reattaching belly pan - whoops! Apparently it doesn't fair well when dragging on lots of snow... need a new one now, but got it attached good enough for the road trip. 

Car is getting the wheels Re-Balanced as we speaks. Lost a few wheel weights it would seem. 

Then we are good to go!

Also check it out! 










Even with a fully loaded roof box I am still getting 500km to a tank... Shocker! That even includes some city driving. 

Anything over 500 on this road trip and I will be happy.

Edit*

Guess we missed the cluster when detailing... Boy she is dusty.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Waxed and sharpened the boards as well!










Love my honey pot.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Gotta figure out a good long term solution.


Shorter struts? Or maybe something on the inside of the top of the hatch that limits the upward travel?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Shorter struts? Or maybe something on the inside of the top of the hatch that limits the upward travel?


Interesting idea actually. If i start using a roof box lots might have to look into that. 

100km done! Only 3100 left Haha. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Road trip update and pictures and more bizarre news to come soon. :sly: 

Happy New years everyone.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

'Bizarre news'...?

What, -like _"Hey I've had the car for just over a year and not only have I pranged it some time ago, but it's about to get its second engine"_ kind of news?

:laugh:  :laugh: 

:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> 'Bizarre news'...?
> 
> What, -like _"Hey I've had the car for just over a year and not only have I pranged it some time ago, but it's about to get its second engine"_ kind of news?
> 
> ...


Shhh now... wait til the story unfolds itself. Not nearly done yet. WHo knows which way it will go after today.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope it doesn't end up costing both an arm and a leg...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Hope it doesn't end up costing both an arm and a leg...


Well insurance has already sent me a check for my flight home and my tow bill so thats a good sign right?

Sorry we never got a chance to meet up Jrutter!! Feel bad I stood you and Ceese both up. And my buddy Travy haha. 

We will be back though, hopefully in an A3... If its a write off I have found two options on the west coast already. One is my car's twin, another is a Sprint Blue......


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

WTF


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dibs on led tails. u got nav? dibs.

also dibs on drivers side bottom seat cushion and cover. (black right?)

and of course.... "seats for sale?"

:laugh:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto, first, sorry about your troubles while on your ski trip. Can you tell me, are these new OEM or new aftermarket fogs? Seller? Price?

Thanks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Ponto, first, sorry about your troubles while on your ski trip. Can you tell me, are these new OEM or new aftermarket fogs? Seller? Price?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey man. No worries. It happens. 

Those fogs are new Oem. Got them on eBay. Seller has more, I will dig up the link for you. 65 usd plus shipping I think it was. Bulbs and everything came. Got mine 3M'd and they have been great. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> dibs on led tails. u got nav? dibs.
> 
> also dibs on drivers side bottom seat cushion and cover. (black right?)
> 
> ...


Hahahaha priceless 

No Nav. See what the buyout price if it's written off. But even if I don't buy it back and part it I can get the tails swapped back first. Assuming I buy a new A3 that doesn't need them.... 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hope it works out one way or another. You did quite a trek to get this car, sure would suck to have it written off so soon!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Well insurance has already sent me a check for my flight home and my tow bill so thats a good sign right?
> 
> Sorry we never got a chance to meet up Jrutter!! Feel bad I stood you and Ceese both up. And my buddy Travy haha.
> 
> We will be back though, hopefully in an A3... If its a write off I have found two options on the west coast already. One is my car's twin, another is a Sprint Blue......


Next time - good luck! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Hope it works out one way or another. You did quite a trek to get this car, sure would suck to have it written off so soon!


Yeah fingers crossed I do love the car so new engine would be great. If it does get written off I think it will get replaced by another A3. Looked into A4 Avants but the only Manuals I'd want with low km are way to expensive. 



JRutter said:


> Next time - good luck! :beer:


Definitely! I will have to bring down some Canadian beer - forgot Ceese wanted some Sleemans.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Ponto, first, sorry about your troubles while on your ski trip. Can you tell me, are these new OEM or new aftermarket fogs? Seller? Price?
> 
> Thanks.


Found them. 66 Dollars. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Au...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e70fdf3c7


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Shame the 3.6VR wouldn't be an easy change out to get for the replacement engine.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Definitely! I will have to bring down some Canadian beer - forgot Ceese wanted some Sleemans.


Right on. I just brewed a Belgian that should hit about 9%, and try to keep at least 2 types on tap, but am always up for a good Canadian brew.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

since you don't mind travelling to pick up cars......

I could offer you mine


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> since you don't mind travelling to pick up cars......
> 
> I could offer you mine


Ibis is on my radar... Picture to refresh memory? and mileage? Sorry I mean Kilometerage? :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Shame the 3.6VR wouldn't be an easy change out to get for the replacement engine.


you are on to something.

TTRS 5 cyl turbo engine will drop right in. You could have the first RS3 in your neighborhood.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you are on to something.
> 
> TTRS 5 cyl turbo engine will drop right in. You could have the first RS3 in your neighborhood.


Beat me to it... I was thinking the same thing. 5 cyl turbo would be sick..... and, correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be the first RS3 on the continent?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Beat me to it... I was thinking the same thing. 5 cyl turbo would be sick..... and, correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be the first RS3 on the continent?


Well first RS3 for the bit's that mattered anyways. 

To my knowledge it would be the first permanent. I know they brought some over for cold weather testing I think at one point.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also what good is a thread without more pictures.

Well for now a few pictures I have of the drive to Vancouver. Will post more later. It was a lot of fun and the car is amazing in the mountains. Let's just hope it gets to make this drive back soon. 

At my mom's before hitting the road










Since it's a 3.2 of course










Oh Scenery










More gas










Wildlife bridge!










Fun mountain roads!! I will say traveling on Christmas day the highways were dead!!










Bathroom break










Next morning at my sisters place in Vernon!



















All I got for now good friends, more to come soon!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well, if you DON'T work on the car, I might come up to Canada, do the buyback instead of you, trailer it BACK down here (Hey... I'm just reclaiming my LED tails!) and then _*I'LL*_ drop in the TTRS motor!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yes and my record setting tank of gas.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Well, if you DON'T work on the car, I might come up to Canada, do the buyback instead of you, trailer it BACK down here (Hey... I'm just reclaiming my LED tails!) and then _*I'LL*_ drop in the TTRS motor!!!


haha alright I will keep you posted sir. I'd even help ya get it back there.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Oh yes and my record setting tank of gas.


Awesome mileage...

...and -apparently- in the middle of a heatwave, too! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Awesome*kilometerage*...
> 
> ...and -apparently- in the middle of a heatwave, too! :laugh:


Fixed that for you. 

And it was T shirt weather I know! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Quote came in at $16,000 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Quote came in at $16,000
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


WTF! - that's twice what a rebuilt engine installed should cost. I've only picked up pieces of the story. I know you flew home. Is the car still down south? What exactly happened?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Fixed that for you.


:facepalm: fml! :facepalm:

sixteen grand? Damn! I'll start asking about sourcing a TTRS motor!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ibis is on my radar... Picture to refresh memory? and mileage? Sorry I mean Kilometerage? :laugh:


58700kms

summer 2013 w/ rotor reps









2011 interior update (s-tronic + rns-e)









winter mode (OEM wheels w/o spacers)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Price???

Wait no sport seats????? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> WTF! - that's twice what a rebuilt engine installed should cost. I've only picked up pieces of the story. I know you flew home. Is the car still down south? What exactly happened?


Haha well that is a brand new block - which runs $6500 alone from Germany. 

And Thought it was covered, but a threaded rod found it's way off the highway and lodged as a projectile into my engine block. My car is at the Langley Audi Dealership right now. I am back home working already. Effin bagged. 



VWAddict said:


> :facepalm: fml! :facepalm:
> 
> sixteen grand? Damn! I'll start asking about sourcing a TTRS motor!


Haha yeah its a little nuts, but its at a dealership remember. And new Block. 

First RS3!!!! 

If it is write off I did find this.










But its not a 3.2  Not sure if i could downgrade to the 2.0


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting way to far ahead of myself. They will probably fix it and I will have my baby back in a few weeks.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Not sure if i could *cope with the awesomeness of a* 2.0


Fixed.

:laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Price???
> 
> Wait no sport seats????? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Don't know yet, i'm only "officially" putting it up for sale this fall. The price will reflect its "unicorn" status (facelift 3.2) . Quick check on autotrader puts it between 25-30k.

You are correct, no sport seats. In 2009 sport seats only came as a package with magnetic ride and 18" peelers. I wanted titanium package and coilovers anyways so 3k for semi good seats was not worth it. It has everthing else...

Mods are Votex sides, OE roof rack, KW V1, Evoms intake, Magnaflow catback, OE S-tronic knob (perforated), RNS-E v193g, Ti package w/OE 18"+ spacers, ECS 18" Rotors...probably forgetting something


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Fixed.
> 
> :laugh:


Says the Brit. What do they know, they drive on the wrong side of the road. :sly:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Don't know yet, i'm only "officially" putting it up for sale this fall. The price will reflect its "unicorn" status (facelift 3.2) . Quick check on autotrader puts it between 25-30k.
> 
> You are correct, no sport seats. In 2009 sport seats only came as a package with magnetic ride and 18" peelers. I wanted titanium package and coilovers anyways so 3k for semi good seats was not worth it. It has everthing else...
> 
> Mods are Votex sides, OE roof rack, KW V1, Evoms intake, Magnaflow catback, OE S-tronic knob (perforated), RNS-E v193g, Ti package w/OE 18"+ spacers, ECS 18" Rotors...probably forgetting something


Sounds amazing. 

Are facelift HID's adaptive? Id be shocked if no. 

Price is what I expected for range. Mine is even selling for roughly 25k right now for the twin I found with 73k on it. 

Just that issue of being on the wrong side of Canadaland... and that you are not putting it up for sale til fall.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Is insurance going to cover it for you as a road hazzard?

If it's a total here you go. 25k miles 08 3.2 titanium package










http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...kId=20049&sf1Dir=DESC&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Is insurance going to cover it for you as a road hazzard?
> 
> If it's a total here you go. 25k miles 08 3.2 titanium package
> 
> ...


Very nice! And that Color.

However with the dollar what it is, and importing would bump that price up to 30k real quick. With the same car being sold for 25 grand here now its just no longer worth it to import. 

The timing was exactly right when I bought my A3. Saved 500 on the exchange and the same car was selling for 11k more locally.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And ya covered under comprehensive as road debris.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also I don't think my Thread title could be any better now. Regardless of outcome it will just have to continue here if I get another A3 or get this one back.










And new page...










Something positive for this thread anyways.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sounds amazing.
> 
> Are facelift HID's adaptive? Id be shocked if no.
> 
> ...


Self levelling but not adaptive

I thought you picked up yours in Florida...I don't mind selling now just not actively selling until the fall


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Self levelling but not adaptive
> 
> I thought you picked up yours in Florida...I don't mind selling now just not actively selling until the fall


Oh boo, still nice, but downgrade. Not that it's a huge deal. 

I did get it in Florida. Miami! 

I moreso meant because all my stuff is in the car in Van. Roof rack, box, snowboards etc


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a Canadian 3.2 for you and in N. Vancouver and with the Titanium package. Asking a bit much and private seller though. 

http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/NORTH+VANCOUVER/British+Columbia/19_7683613_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Here's a Canadian 3.2 for you and in N. Vancouver and with the Titanium package. Asking a bit much and private seller though.
> 
> http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/NORTH+VANCOUVER/British+Columbia/19_7683613_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


Actually there are 3 Lava Grey's In the Vancouver Area right now. That one, one from a sketchy looking lot dealer, and one from a leaseback company. All about 70k on them. 

1.








http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/NORTH+VANCOUVER/British+Columbia/5_17098611_20110316101314260/?showcpo=ShowCPO

2.








http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/NORTH+VANCOUVER/British+Columbia/19_7683613_/?showcpo=ShowCPO

3.








http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/Surrey/British+Columbia/5_18782264_20120516161729067/?showcpo=ShowCPO

although I wonder if the first two are the same... just private and at that lot. In fact I am sure of it... both 24,900

Actually sketchy all are within 500km on the odo... probably all the same car. haha :sly:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It has to be the same car. All have the roof rails. All have the same wheels. 

Sneaky sneaky trying three times to sell same car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OK Seriously Now...

Fck Lava Grey 3.2's for being uber sketchy.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

With your repair estimate, I can't see how they won't total your car unless they find a shop and a used (non-rebuilt) engine that will do it for much less. An insurance company can get away with that in the US but they would have to prove the engine had comparable mileage. Although in Canada you guys seem to have better consumer protection laws than we do in the states.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> With your repair estimate, I can't see how they won't total your car unless they find a shop and a used (non-rebuilt) engine that will do it for much less. An insurance company can get away with that in the US but they would have to prove the engine had comparable mileage. Although in Canada you guys seem to have better consumer protection laws than we do in the states.


yeah sitting at 65% of total value.. I dunno.

Ok Another rant... WHAT IS WITH FACELIFTS? Why do none of them have sport seats?!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heard back from the triple sale Lava Grey - Apparently Original Owner. Accounted for 2 of the for sale adds so far, possibly the third? haha 

Must really want to sell it..


NO NO NO - DON'T TRUST THEM RYAN.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's good having connections - well for now. Still no word. 

However that Lava Grey is cut from the replacement list. Not only was it shady being for sale 3 times. 

But the dealership has it's ECM right now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow. Just Wow. 

So ICBC (BC's public insurance) Did an assessment of the car and their recommendation of repair... With a used engine. But it get's better!


Brand new engine from Audi is 16,000. 

Used engine with 50,000km more than my engine came in at 13,000... wtf are they on crack? Best part - they said it could take 90 days?!?!? I can get a new engine from Germany in a week or two! 

My adjuster was like, that is not acceptable based on the extra 50k on the engine alone. And is having them rewrite their assessment or some bs. 

Starting sadly to sound like it might be a write off.  I was feeling alright before if it did get written off, but today it saddens me if that is the girls fate. She barely got to live up here.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, seriously now. dumb question.

you are pulling the motor? why cant the hole be welded/patched and machined smooth. 

seriously.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Ok, seriously now. dumb question.
> 
> you are pulling the motor? why cant the hole be welded/patched and machined smooth.
> 
> seriously.


Cast iron is typically very difficult to weld. Not saying it can't be done...it's just really tough to keep it from cracking.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

here's my input...have you considered achtuning's a3?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Cast iron is typically very difficult to weld. Not saying it can't be done...it's just really tough to keep it from cracking.


thread and plug the hole?

jb weld, scotch tape and pop rivets? 

wait, its an Audi A3...... VELCRO!!!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> here's my input...have you considered achtuning's a3?


It's for sale?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> It's for sale?


http://achtuning.com/tag/achtuning-a3-for-sale/


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FWD though. I've seen this car at the track a few times with Bill. He was talking about a quattro conversion at one point, but got the GoRf instead.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> FWD though. I've seen this car at the track a few times with Bill. He was talking about a quattro conversion at one point, but got the GoRf instead.


No quattro no deal.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> No quattro no deal.


you know A3 "quattro" isnt REAL quattro, dont you?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you know A3 "quattro" isnt REAL quattro, dont you?


*NO AWD NO DEAL. In Soviet Republic of Canadialand snow drive you.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you know A3 "quattro" isnt REAL quattro, dont you?


...I'd say he knows what he's doing with an A3 and a smattering of Quattro, considering he did this:










:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> ...I'd say he knows what he's doing with an A3 and a smattering of Quattro, considering he did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Thanks... May not be 'real' quattro. But damn close enough!

I like this picture better.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> haha Thanks... May not be 'real' quattro. But damn close enough!
> 
> I like this picture better.


HAHA... Great pictures! 

During the last storm we had, I took my boy to his preschool/daycare
(had to work otherwise woulda kept him home)

He asked me if we could stop at Dunkin Donuts on the way. I told him we didnt have time, we were late.
When we got to the school, they had neglected to plow the overflow parking lot, which was empty.

My boy got his donuts.:laugh: 

" hey dad! The snow is coming right at the windows!!!" :biggrinsanta:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish we would have got that snow down here. They are declaring an emergency drought in my area.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> HAHA... Great pictures!
> 
> During the last storm we had, I took my boy to his preschool/daycare
> (had to work otherwise woulda kept him home)
> ...


haha that is awesome! Always so much fun. 




skatevolcom2006 said:


> I wish we would have got that snow down here. They are declaring an emergency drought in my area.


Oh wow that isn't cool. We have gotten even more. This picture was before Christmas. Came back from BC and the windrows along my street are 5-6 feet tall in some places... Well they were, melting a lot right now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Don't know yet, i'm only "officially" putting it up for sale this fall. The price will reflect its "unicorn" status (facelift 3.2) . Quick check on autotrader puts it between 25-30k.
> 
> You are correct, no sport seats. In 2009 sport seats only came as a package with magnetic ride and 18" peelers. I wanted titanium package and coilovers anyways so 3k for semi good seats was not worth it. It has everthing else...
> 
> Mods are Votex sides, OE roof rack, KW V1, Evoms intake, Magnaflow catback, OE S-tronic knob (perforated), RNS-E v193g, Ti package w/OE 18"+ spacers, ECS 18" Rotors...probably forgetting something


Your Inbox is Full good sir!!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Cleared!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well with all this hustle and bustle I completely forgot about the pictures I took not to long before the imminent demise of my car. 

Morning started off with dropping the girlfriend off at school, then hitting the road to an awesome sunrise!



















The new bridge in Vancouvers bay is pretty awesome, wish I got better pictures of it. 










And of course before I got to far... FUEL










Back on the road. 










Roads were all open! So that was a bonus. Since I never really check the passes for conditions. 










And managed one last stop before the break down. At least it was a pretty spot! And got some good pictures. 














































Enjoy!! 

Should hear Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yes and of course.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Did you break down between Revi and Golden?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> Did you break down between Revi and Golden?


Nope just past Hope. Got towed back to Langley. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Lucky a Sasquatch didn't get you.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DLV said:


> Lucky a Sasquatch didn't get you.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

RIP Aurora. You were a good car. Taken from us far too early in life. 

My biggest regret, I didn't get her looking or sounding proper before she was taken from us.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> RIP Aurora. [/IMG]


from the ashes will rise a new phoenix and Ponto will be reborn!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> from the ashes will rise a new phoenix and Ponto will be reborn!


Indeed!! 

I feel robbed only having owned this car for such a short time. I will return to the A3 world. Hopefully with a 3.2

But for now I drive the old green monster. 










She's seen a few miles.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This sucks dude, can't wait to see your replacement. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> This sucks dude, can't wait to see your replacement.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


what are you talking about... its right here.










EURO CARS ARE OVER. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww sweet. A rusty non running beetle. Must be full of character though. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Aww sweet. A rusty non running beetle. Must be full of character though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Nope the rusty dodge.

The non running beetle is non running and in a garage dormant til I have my own to finish it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Nope the rusty dodge.
> 
> The non running beetle is non running and in a garage dormant til I have my own to finish it.


Hard to beat a Canadian built American truck for durability.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Hard to beat a Canadian built American truck for durability.


Man our dodge will probably out live me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well thanks to Troy with the Audi Club of Western Canada it sounds like I will be getting my tailights, side markers, shift knob and ebrake handle back off the car! - Insurance gave me the go ahead to pull them. :thumbup: WIN


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> dibs on led tails. u got nav? dibs.
> 
> also dibs on drivers side bottom seat cushion and cover. (black right?)
> 
> ...


Should be getting the tailights back. you want em?? you did call dibs... unless Keef has something to say about that since they were his before I bought them! haha


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Should be getting the tailights back. you want em?? you did call dibs... unless Keef has something to say about that since they were his before I bought them! haha


only if insanely cheap. like me. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> only if insanely cheap. like me. :laugh:


haha we can talk, keef was good to me and in turn I am happy to be good to you.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> haha we can talk, keef was good to me and in turn I am happy to be good to you.


:thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :thumbup:


If ya'll don't seal the deal on this, I'm number 2!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> If ya'll don't seal the deal on this, I'm number 2!


Haha you bet man!

I am gonna hang onto the RS knob and matching ebrake handle for now. I know Maitre's car already has a nice Stronic knob, but no white stitching lol


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> you did call dibs... unless Keef has something to say about that...


Nah, I'm good.

I went to European-spec non-LED tails. =Same as US OEM 2006-2008 tails, but with nice bright Amber turns.

Down here in Flori-duh, people ride your ass so close that I feel reassured with the clearer distinction. -More civil parts of the country, and I'd still be running LED tails.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> If ya'll don't seal the deal on this, I'm number 2!


Calling #2 Batter up! 

I will be picking up my parts next weekend.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Calling #2 Batter up!
> 
> I will be picking up my parts next weekend.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Sent you a PM!


Returned in kind! haha :thumbup:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Calling #2 Batter up!
> 
> I will be picking up my parts next weekend.


Sorry about your car man. If by some grace of God that Worthless backs out, give me a shout.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> Sorry about your car man. If by some grace of God that Worthless backs out, give me a shout.


Actually we all might be screwed, not sure my buddy was able to get the lights off


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Actually we all might be screwed, not sure my buddy was able to get the lights off


they come right off with a sawzall and chisel..... no need to pop the hatch.

:facepalm:


paper cut + Lemon+Salt? too soon?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> they come right off with a sawzall and chisel..... no need to pop the hatch.
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...


I was thinking torch?

Nah he forgot a socket and Audi tech was like nope all you we can't touch the car. 

So not sure if he got a socket from them to get them off. GENIUS... 

He couldn't get my ebrake handle off either... WTF not cool. Shift knob is off though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre's car is amazingly beautiful - sadly just not the best choice for my pocket with wanting to buy a house in a year. 

Whoever buys that car will be a happy camper though!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Road trip to Toronto

*2007 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro w/S-Line Pkg, $18,888*

http://usedcars.collectionfinecars.com/detail.aspx?MaxPrice=20000&aid=312683


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Road trip to Toronto
> 
> *2007 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro w/S-Line Pkg, $18,888*
> 
> http://usedcars.collectionfinecars.com/detail.aspx?MaxPrice=20000&aid=312683


Ewww Silver.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Ewww Silver.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhfiWXTBPWU


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhfiWXTBPWU


hahah Perfect!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ewww Silver.


u jelly? #teamsilver


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> u jelly? #teamsilver


Hashtags are for IG and its #teamsilversucks actually.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ewww Silver.


an awful lot of chatter here on the A3 forum from non A3 drivers/owners. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> an awful lot of chatter here on the A3 forum from non A3 drivers/owners. :beer:












I could be back in the A3 world as early as next weekend, but sounding more like March.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> an awful lot of chatter here on the A3 forum from non A3 drivers/owners. :beer:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I could be back in the A3 world as early as next weekend, but sounding more like March.


So until you're back and an approved member of our gang, I think your quest to reach the magical 4,000 posts level, that TP is so proud of, shall be suspended.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kobrian85 said:


> So until you're back and an approved member of our gang, I think your quest to reach the magical 4,000 posts level, that TP is so proud of, shall be suspended.


Time to go thread bomb the old mk4 world and get that post count up!! haha


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> He couldn't get my ebrake handle off either... WTF not cool. Shift knob is off though.


After everything you went through to get that handbrake cover on, too... :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

kobrian85 said:


> So until you're back and an approved member of our gang, I think your quest to reach the magical 4,000 posts level, that TP is so proud of, shall be suspended.


Checks own post count... a little over 4,000.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

4,000?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just checked my post counts... I really don't know where they call come from b/c most of my posts aren't helpful.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

KB is a seasoned entertainer.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...and when I say "seasoned", I mean that some of his posts are a bit "salty"!

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I just checked my post counts... I really don't know where they call come from b/c most of my posts aren't helpful.












You did join in 2004... Old balls.

I had a previous account that was started in 2008 I think, membersonlymk4 terrible name, tried to get it switched but then just created this one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dirty (literally) teaser... I don't like waiting  Come on March hurry up!!! 










Fingers crossed it all works out, the stars align and I can have this come March.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Dirty (literally) teaser... I don't like waiting  Come on March hurry up!!!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed it all works out, the stars align and I can have this come March.


no facelift no care


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Is facelift tails...

2008? pPfffff!

I joined LAST FREAKING CENTURY, boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> no facelift no care


Unicorns are expensive


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Unicorns are expensive


i'm practically giving it away


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i'm practically giving it away


I'll take a give-away :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> no facelift no care


Hahah you would  

Alberta and the French region don't get along... Now i know why. 

Jokes Jokes!!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I'll take a give-away :thumbup:


shipping is 25k


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> shipping is 25k


Make sure you ship it to him for 25,000 USD. :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry to hear about the car ponto, hope the next one treats you better!:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> sorry to hear about the car ponto, hope the next one treats you better!:beer:


Thank's buddy! And well the first one treated me well, even with its few minor issues it was a good car and a blast to drive!! Missing it for sure. 

March can't come fast enough!! It also has these


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> It also has these


Nokian tires.. neat.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Nokian tires.. neat.


Actually I meant the stock rims......... 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Brakes look pretty, too.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VWAddict said:


> Brakes look pretty, too.


Meh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Meh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Actually after driving this old beast:










Screw the A3... bigger and still gets better mileage than my VR did. hah


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Actually after driving this old beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the A3... bigger and still gets better mileage than my VR did. hah


man card re-instated.:thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

would trade A3 for this bad boy:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> would trade A3 for this bad boy:


Is that an FWD truck???


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Is that an FWD truck???


If by fwd you mean shiftable RWD / FOUR wheel drive, the answer is YES.

it also goes both way, apparently. 2.0 Bi TDI, whatever that is.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thank's buddy! And well the first one treated me well, even with its few minor issues it was a good car and a blast to drive!! Missing it for sure.
> 
> March can't come fast enough!! It also has these


Cupra R lip!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Cupra R lip!


Close!! Its actually a Deval Carbon Fibre front lip!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Close!! Its actually a Deval Carbon Fibre front lip!


yep, i need a new one


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

S3 brakes, carbon fibre front lip...how bout some details!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> S3 brakes, carbon fibre front lip...how bout some details!


Alright Alright. Hope this doesn't jinx me and the sale or car. 

It's a guy here on the forums although he is pretty quiet - Saulz

2007 A3 3.2 Ibis White with 140,000km (Higher km but the price is more aligned with me needing a large downpayment for a house within the next year! Main reason I decided not to buy Maitres was that alone and nothing to do with his car)
Original Owner
Serviced by both Shift Autosport/CTS Turbo regularly.
Miltek exhaust 
SHS suspension
Haldex control+switch
Schrick Cams 
CTS Turbo Intake, 
UM tune+DSG software
S3 Front Brake+SS lines
Euro LED Tails
Euro light switch(with rear fog)
Deval CF front lip
Black BBS CH (summer), 
OEM A6 LED license plate lights 
Chrome Window switches




























The splitter adjusters were just for show and 3m'd on, they have since come off.

Most Recent Pictures here: (Some are dirty I gave him a hard time haha)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

summer mode looks good!

happy to see that DSG holds up to high mileage


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> summer mode looks good!
> 
> happy to see that DSG holds up to high mileage


Agreed! Black wheels aren't quite my thing so may change them or just run them for this summer then next figure out something new...


Here's assuming I already own it or something haha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Black wheels aren't quite my thing so may change them or just run them for this summer then next figure out something new...


Hey, a buddy of mine is like the unluckiest guy in the world, but he's just totalled his A3, and I'm pretty sure it had a nice set of snow tires on some half-decent OEM rimz...

He's up your way somewhere... you two should talk. (I get a finder's fee though, -right?)

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Hey, a buddy of mine is like the unluckiest guy in the world, but he's just totalled his A3, and I'm pretty sure it had a nice set of snow tires on some half-decent OEM rimz...
> 
> He's up your way somewhere... you two should talk. (I get a finder's fee though, -right?)
> 
> :laugh:


Haha nice Keef. 

The car comes with the OEM tires with winter rubber so I will be fine til like July when summer gets here... Maybe August... hahaha I kid I kid. 

Need to set up a time this weekend to check out the car!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it a full Milltek with downpipes, or a cat-back? Hope it works out - Votex skirts, too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Is it a full Milltek with downpipes, or a cat-back? Hope it works out - Votex skirts, too.


Not sure, think its just the cat-back. I will have to ask!

He was running the Neuspeed set up before, but said it got to loud... Thinking its only the catback.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Agreed! Black wheels aren't quite my thing so may change them or just run them for this summer then next figure out something new...


I don't love black either on a white car - I went anthracite on mine for the summer setup. Then dipped the stock/winter set to try other options out. Gold was up first, I dig it, may keep it for a while.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Not sure, think its just the cat-back. I will have to ask!
> 
> He was running the Neuspeed set up before, but said it got to loud... Thinking its only the catback.


I have the full milltek exhaust, downpipes and all. It's the resonated version and is not very loud at all. Certainly not OEM quiet, but it doesn't drone and it doesn't really speak up until the higher revs. Sounds excellent in my opinion. It could very well be a full setup on the one you're looking at, and with that vr6, it probably sounds sooooo good.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

YOu're one lucky bastard, Ponto... I really hope it all comes together for you.

Driving the freeze-mobile _truckster 5.9 gruntwagen_ in the meantime will make the transition to the brand new hotness all the sweeter!

Old and busted... new hotness!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dibs on the Haldex when you murder this one.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice find! hope it all works out :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I have the full milltek exhaust, downpipes and all. It's the resonated version and is not very loud at all. Certainly not OEM quiet, but it doesn't drone and it doesn't really speak up until the higher revs. Sounds excellent in my opinion. It could very well be a full setup on the one you're looking at, and with that vr6, it probably sounds sooooo good.


I know NA setups are different usually - I know with my gti I had a full turbo back downpipe and all. But not sure with the VR. Sounds a lot quiter in all the videos I have looked up vs. Magnabro haha Which I am cool with. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> dibs on the Haldex when you murder this one.


Noted. Actually we have decided I am not allowed to take cars into BC anymore 



jds215 said:


> nice find! hope it all works out :beer:


Fingers crossed! Seeing it this weekend. Still sounding like March though. 

Guess I can shoot for a million on the dodge!! Only 151,000km to go! 2 months... hmm that might be a bit tricky, alright I will shoot to at least get her to 860 for now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

You're still here, Ponto?

Here's where you belong: Ponto's Forum


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well the old dodge seems to be dying on me. Might just be a leak and air getting into the fuel line. 

But sadly the white A3 sounds like it's offer the table due to a very recent accident 

So had to look again. One local guy messaged me with one for sale. 










No white... But black is nice too. 07 3.2VR with 116k km on it. Fully loaded with Nav but needs update maps. 

Getting inspected tomorrow. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


I KNow I know!! I jinxed the white one  

Really wanted team Ibis White. This one is completely stock, so would be my own.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I KNow I know!! I jinxed the white one
> 
> Really wanted team Ibis White. This one is completely stock, so would be my own.


You want stock you say? Unicorn you say? Here's one: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6911865-2008-A3-3-2-Quattro-Sprint-Blue


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> You want stock you say? Unicorn you say? Here's one:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6911865-2008-A3-3-2-Quattro-Sprint-Blue


Complete with unicorn puke on the inside. 


I was ready to throw my money at that one til i saw the interior... wtf titanium black roof with those seats?! someones retarded.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

I was so hoping for you to get that white one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TOYPAJ said:


> I was so hoping for you to get that white one.



I know. 


I WAS TOO...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> You want stock you say? Unicorn you say? Here's one:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6911865-2008-A3-3-2-Quattro-Sprint-Blue



F'ing schwing! :heart: Sprint Blue.



Ponto said:


> Complete with unicorn puke on the inside.
> 
> 
> I was ready to throw my money at that one til i saw the interior... wtf titanium black roof with those seats?! someones retarded.


Calm down, it's not that bad, eh? 

Edit: Just saw he's in Austin...hmmm...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha ya it's too far away for my short schedule now. This one is in great shape minus rock chips on the hood. And that is has that damn plate holder again.... 

It is still an American car haha so still got my miles and centre speed display. 

Hope the inspection goes well. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MINE!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> MINE!



Awesome dude Congrats :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Woooo-hoooo!

You should do your last trip in reverse. -Drive that sucka down here... then fly home! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Woooo-hoooo!
> 
> You should do your last trip in reverse. -Drive that sucka down here... then fly home! :laugh:


Hahah riiight. 

Well first order of business is for Johnny to let me know about his Ksports. 

Second is this. 










It has a damn plate holder again!!! 

Need to get titanium grill again I think as I loved the look of that. 


It needs a good polish and detail as well.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Hahah riiight.
> 
> Well first order of business is for Johnny to let me know about his Ksports.
> 
> ...


PM me if you want to sell one of those.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well the old dodge seems to be dying on me. Might just be a leak and air getting into the fuel line.
> 
> But sadly the white A3 sounds like it's offer the table due to a very recent accident
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice pickup...clearly not as cool as lava grey...but hey, gotta compromise somewhere. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> PM me if you want to sell one of those.


Haha guy on Audizine is selling them from Vancouver. Trying to buy one! What happened to your old grill?!!??!?! ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 



ceese said:


> :thumbup:





jds215 said:


> nice pickup...clearly not as cool as lava grey...but hey, gotta compromise somewhere. Congrats! :beer:




I know, or Ibis white. 

But in a bind, needed a car. Its exactly what I want minus color, so that is a compromise I can live with!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

those mods sound like angryricans car. does it have s3 rears?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> those mods sound like angryricans car. does it have s3 rears?


The white one was Saulz car in Vancouver. 

I bought a bone stock black one in case you missed it... haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

7pm Can't come fast enough.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

v3.2.1










Back in its new home. 

Little frosty, needs a good polish! But loving it. Feels and drives like new. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

ceese said:


> PM me if you want to sell one of those.


If you wait a week or so I'll be changing mine out to a matte black one if you are interested.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome back Mr. Ponto. :beer:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride Ponto! Nice to see you still in a 3.2q and you can now pick up where you left off.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> *v3.2.1*
> 
> 
> Back in its new home.
> ...


fify. v2.0 sounds too 4 cylindery


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Welcome back Mr. Ponto. :beer:


Thank you sir, feels good to be back. 



Darby76x said:


> Congrats on the new ride Ponto! Nice to see you still in a 3.2q and you can now pick up where you left off.


Yup! Well not where I left off since I didn't get all my parts back  but I am OK with a completely fresh start. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> fify. v2.0 sounds too 4 cylindery


Haha agreed. Nice touch. 



Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

First pass on half the hood with clay bar.... Haha










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cleaned up a lot, but still not done! 










Egad those side markers stick out terribly thought! And that damn plate holder... fml haha


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Egad those side markers stick out terribly thought! And that damn plate holder... fml haha



slap. 


Haldex service? DSG? Oil change? serp belt/plugs/coil packs? thermostat/fresh coolant? battery condition? pads/rotors?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> slap.
> 
> 
> Haldex service? DSG? Oil change? serp belt/plugs/coil packs? thermostat/fresh coolant? battery condition? pads/rotors?


Haha yes of course Maintenance. 

Oil change is getting done this week as it is also due right away. It had the Audi Care package on it and was serviced at Audi all its life. 

The coil packs were updated to the revised version in 2010. And actually the only warrenty work done on the car (I got in touch with a friend who is a service manager at Audi and they ran the vin for me.) No open recalls or anything on the car. 

Have to go through all the receipts for Haldex and DSG but if it had the Audi Care it should have been done. But might be due again soon. 

Battery is good, pads/rotors will likely have to be done this summer. 

Note its 117k km not miles... haha so sitting at 73k miles.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Battery is good, pads/rotors will likely have to be done this summer.


So s3 brakes? Boxster brakes? Something like that right?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> So s3 brakes? Boxster brakes? Something like that right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Your head is in the right place.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Cleaned up a lot, but still not done!


Nice ride, I dig'it! Congrats.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well got to doing some more detailing/de-badging. 


Before 




























After




























And a couple interior shots for good measure. 





























My goodness do I need LED tails... and interior led's haha. 

Missing the tow hook cover too.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice job so far. So is the seat bolster cracked?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Nice job so far. So is the seat bolster cracked?


haha didn't even notice I cut that off by accident. 

Nope no cracks or tears! They are in great shape!

Have one picture pre detail - wasn't like it was super dirty either. But needed some leather conditioner.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats Ponto :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It's like TP's car only with a real engine. Congrats!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> It's like TP's car only with a real engine. Congrats!


"Real engine" = Slower, heavier, and uses more gas? :screwy:

And you don't get to collect used cam followers!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> "Real engine" = Slower, heavier, and uses more gas? :screwy:
> 
> And you don't get to collect used cam followers!


Someone's jealous. 

You forgot the most important part... it actually sounds good. :laugh:

Curb weights 3461 lbs lbs vs. 3660 lbs so only 199 lbs. different. :sly:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It had been a while so I just had to go there. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> It had been a while so I just had to go there. :laugh:


Also why were you looking for a plate filler? What happened to your old grill??

SELL IT TO ME.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Also why were you looking for a plate filler? What happened to your old grill??
> 
> SELL IT TO ME.


I need to take it off for repair. Basically anywhere I used filler instead of locktite it's broken away so I need to resand the frame to remove all of the filler and replace it with locktite.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I need to take it off for repair. Basically anywhere I used filler instead of locktite it's broken away so I need to resand the frame to remove all of the filler and replace it with locktite.


Yup its garbage, guess you just better give it to me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Never mind don't want it got a titanium grill on the way. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Never mind don't want it got a titanium grill on the way.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Keep waiting for you to make your own and it would look slick on that Phantom Black.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Keep waiting for you to make your own and it would look slick on that Phantom Black.


Um it's brilliant Black? Haha well now that I've got another grill on the way maybe I'll make one from my old grill. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay for car parts on the way!!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Waiting really sucks..... 










Guess I should track down some S5 seats to go with this wheel. lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Waiting really sucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it!

Where did you find the wheel?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Do it!
> 
> Where did you find the wheel?


Man If I found a set for a good deal I might have too.

Got it here in Canada, guy out east was selling it. Has black paddles too, did not know you could get black paddles! Bonus! 

I debated a bit because I really wanted a flat bottom... but for as cheap as this was and being able to use my own air bag I couldn't say no!

Titanium grill is also on its way now.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> I debated a bit because I really wanted a flat bottom...


Not every man wants a flat bottom...

I like it fåt in the åss! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fat bottom girls make the world go round. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Where out east?

Maybe ill have a little chat with the seller before he ships it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Where out east?
> 
> Maybe ill have a little chat with the seller before he ships it


Haha and I'll conveniently end up with a 2009 A3 wheel? 

It's already been shipped! Got my tracking this morning. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay Delivery today!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a fan of these black paddles. Did not know you could get them in black from factory!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of my manual transmission.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> I'm a fan of my manual transmission.


That's nice. Thank's for the great contribution from your 2.5 world.

I'm a fan of awd and vr goodness.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> That's nice. Thank's for the great contribution from your 2.5 world.
> 
> I'm a fan of awd and vr goodness.


:beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> I am a fan of these black paddles. Did not know you could get them in black from factory!


That's funny because in the early days of the A3 everyone with black paddles (non-sport) wanted to change them to the shiny ones. Grass is always greener...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> That's nice. Thank's for the great contribution from your 2.5 world.
> 
> I'm a fan of awd and vr goodness.


Mine still sounds better.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Mine still sounds better.


What planet the fck are you from? :sly: :screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> That's funny because in the early days of the A3 everyone with black paddles (non-sport) wanted to change them to the shiny ones. Grass is always greener...


Interesting! Did not know this fun little fact! 

Guess at one point the air vents were black too were they not?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn, that's a nice wheel. Made me do some searching, now I'm smitten:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so the A3 airbag is a direct fit to S5 steering wheel??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> so the A3 airbag is a direct fit to S5 steering wheel??


According to my mechanic yup! Will know 100% tomorrow at noon when we install it haha. 
He just swapped out his wheel on his A4 to a similar one to this one.










He also has a full color info display... so cool.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

lessthanalex said:


> Mine still sounds better.


Bahaha! :screwy:


Good to see you back in the game, Ponto! That wheel is niiice - something I think the A3's interior sorely needs (along with better seats).


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

By the time you are done installing these $$ knick knacks into your car, you could have saved up for an S5.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> By the time you are done installing these $$ knick knacks into your car, you could have saved up for an S5.


Possibly... But S5 isn't nearly as awesome as any wagon. 

Maybe when I am 50 or so I will get an S5 but not now, like my wagons to much.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Possibly... But S5 isn't nearly as awesome as any wagon.
> 
> Maybe when I am 50 or so I will get an S5 but not now, like my wagons to much.



By the time you're 50, you can import this!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice purchase. I just picked up a 4 spoke European wheel with paddles that will let me re-use my stock airbag.










Got on ebay... playing the waiting game for shipment.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Nice purchase. I just picked up a 4 spoke European wheel with paddles that will let me re-use my stock airbag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you want four spoke? Could have sold you my three spoke with paddles lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> By the time you're 50, you can import this!


Now we are taking! By the time I'm fifty I'll just move to Germany and buy a new one. Haha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Why you want four spoke? Could have sold you my three spoke with paddles lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I actually like the 4 spoke, and I don't think the 4 spoke with paddles is available in the US market. Also, I would have to get a new airbag with a three spoke.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Possibly... But S5 isn't nearly as awesome as any wagon.
> 
> Maybe when I am 50 or so I will get an S5 but not now, like my wagons to much.


oh, you kids. 

Im almost 50 already, so I guess thats why I like the S5.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> oh, you kids.
> 
> Im almost 50 already, so I guess thats why I like the S5.


Bingo! 

When the gf and I go on road trips the hatchbacks are great for stuff and things.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's begun! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my it's perfect. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Maroon 5, sorry to hear that your gf still gets control of the radio even while shes 1200km away.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Maroon 5, sorry to hear that your gf still gets control of the radio even while shes 1200km away.


Who let this Jetta owner in here? 

Also note it's not the song that's actually playing. 

Dick.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

lessthanalex said:


> Maroon 5, sorry to hear that your gf still gets control of the radio even while shes 1200km away.


Okay troll-ey, time to comb the comb the Pabst residue out of your trendy beard, get into your stance-mobile, and move on back to the MKV/IV forums to discuss moar low.

:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Okay troll-ey, time to comb the comb the Pabst residue out of your trendy beard, get into your stance-mobile, and move on back to the MKV/IV forums to discuss moar low.
> 
> :wave:


His beard sucks anyways.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> By the time you're 50, you can import this!


I would do VERY BAD things for that.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Mine still sounds better.


:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> :facepalm:


I know right?

In what world does a 2.5 sound better than a 3.2??

The only one might be the original 2.5t but the new ones are a far cry from that engine and still no VR.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Oh my it's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear lord I want that.. so many things are on my list. Maintenance comes first I guess


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Dear lord I want that.. so many things are on my list. Maintenance comes first I guess



Yup better to have a running car that needs some upgrades, than an upgraded car that doesn't run!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Couple more pictures 




















Now I really need my shift knob to show up!! haha the stock one sticks out so bad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also that lighting is terrible... need Led interior lights soon too.

Tooo much to buy! Not enough time or money.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Who let this Jetta owner in here?
> 
> Also note it's not the song that's actually playing.
> 
> Dick.


Didn't you have a jetta longer than you've had either of your a3? 



jbrehm said:


> Okay troll-ey, time to comb the comb the Pabst residue out of your trendy beard, get into your stance-mobile, and move on back to the MKV/IV forums to discuss moar low.
> 
> :wave:


Will do! :beer:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## CorbinLefebvre (Apr 16, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Okay troll-ey, time to comb the comb the Pabst residue out of your trendy beard, get into your stance-mobile, and move on back to the MKV/IV forums to discuss moar low.
> 
> :wave:


Someone say moar low?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Didn't you have a jetta longer than you've had either of your a3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never owned a Jetta lol. 



CorbinLefebvre said:


> Someone say moar low?


And there goes the thread. 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Never owned a Jetta lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


3 months when you attempted murder on your last a3 is pretty close to owning it. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> 3 months when you attempted murder on your last a3 is pretty close to owning it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Nah the girl just needed a little. Plastic surgery.... 

Don't remind me. Worst 3 months of my life. Being in the same model of car as you. I felt so dirty. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nah the girl just needed a little. Plastic surgery....
> 
> Don't remind me. Worst 3 months of my life. Being in the same model of car as you. I felt so dirty.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


With worse suspension, brakes, motor, interior. Need I go on? Same model in name only. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Troll'd


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

^I lol'd. One of the best .gifs eva. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> With worse suspension, brakes, motor, interior. Need I go on? Same model in name only.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Yeah your car does suck. LOL



npace said:


> Troll'd


Yeah kids these days haha. Those two are local here. Sort of. 



Mici said:


> ^I lol'd. One of the best .gifs eva. :laugh:
> 
> -Mici-


Oh man is it ever. :thumbup:


----------



## CorbinLefebvre (Apr 16, 2012)

Not local thank god


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CorbinLefebvre said:


> Not local thank god


For once he speaks the truth. 

I'd be worried if I didn't know you lived out in the boonies of the north. :laugh:


Back on topic. 

Grill should be here tomorrow! Going to get paint to match the side markers as well.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Is your new steering wheel flat bottom?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nope it is not. 

Pretty sure there's a full picture of it here lol. 

Round S5 wheel. Used the same airbag. Mucho cheaper. Lol 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Biggest box ever. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY ****. 

Fed Ex didn't charge me any extra money for my derivery. 



IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

npace said:


> Nice purchase. I just picked up a 4 spoke European wheel with paddles that will let me re-use my stock airbag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you end up spending on it? Which ebay, as in uk, germany, etc..?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Really? People actually want the 4 spoke wheel?! :sly::screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Time to go install this!


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Really? People actually want the 4 spoke wheel?! :sly::screwy:


I do because I don't want to buy a new airbag to go with the 3 spoke.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Taintted said:


> I do because I don't want to buy a new airbag to go with the 3 spoke.


Oh do you already have a four spoke wheel?

But also pretty sure my air bag would work with that one posted as well. I would look into it!

I used my old airbag with this S5 wheel.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well thanks to some douche in a white mustang we aren't allowed to do any sort of work in the condo parkade. Not completely surprised, but apparently he had been doing brake jobs, oil changes, paint work.... :screwy:

I just wanted to put my new grill on. 










Also its cold.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Well thanks to some douche in a white mustang we aren't allowed to do any sort of work in the condo parkade. Not completely surprised, but apparently he had been doing brake jobs, oil changes, paint work.... :screwy:
> 
> I just wanted to put my new grill on.


word of caution: dont even THINK of working on plastic audi parts out in the cold. anything critical will snap like a cracker.

I stupidly changed out an outer tail light bulb in my driveway, the other day (cold out) and when i removed the lens, one of the two little plastic nipples that locate the lens housing to the car just fell right off. I didnt even use force. 

btw, are you doing any REAL mods to your car, or just redecorating :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> word of caution: dont even THINK of working on plastic audi parts out in the cold. anything critical will snap like a cracker.
> 
> I stupidly changed out an outer tail light bulb in my driveway, the other day (cold out) and when i removed the lens, one of the two little plastic nipples that locate the lens housing to the car just fell right off. I didnt even use force.
> 
> btw, are you doing any REAL mods to your car, or just redecorating :heart:


It was a nice warm parkade where I was working on the car haha. Screw working in the cold, I wouldn't even want to never mind the fear of breaking something! 

And I am all about the looks, just making it pretty.  

Dick. :laugh:

Don't worry REAL mods to come after Mexico.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Dick. :laugh:
> 
> Don't worry REAL mods to come after Mexico.


Mexico? Canada free health care doesnt cover the operation?

bazinga


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Mexico? Canada free health care doesnt cover the operation?
> 
> bazinga


BAHAHA


Shhh don't tell the gf.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Oh do you already have a four spoke wheel?
> 
> But also pretty sure my air bag would work with that one posted as well. I would look into it!
> 
> I used my old airbag with this S5 wheel.


I did a bunch of research, and you can't fit a 3-spoke airbag to a 4-spoke wheel and vice versa. The 4-spoke wheel with paddles I got is for a European model Q5, and I can re-use my 4-spoke airbag. But.... you can only do this if you have the appropriate steering control module that will support it... I did a VAG-COM scan and checked both the SCM and the sofware version / coding to ensure it would work. 

I realize I'm going against the grain here, but I really do like the 4 spoke look better, because I seriously considered buying a complete S4 wheel with the airbag. Also, it is a bit different than what you see out there, so that's a plus as well. When I get the wheel in and do an install, I'll post some pics and a mini tutorial on it in my thread.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

npace said:


> I did a bunch of research, and you can't fit a 3-spoke airbag to a 4-spoke wheel and vice versa. The 4-spoke wheel with paddles I got is for a European model Q5, and I can re-use my 4-spoke airbag. But.... you can only do this if you have the appropriate steering control module that will support it... I did a VAG-COM scan and checked both the SCM and the sofware version / coding to ensure it would work.
> 
> I realize I'm going against the grain here, but I really do like the 4 spoke look better, because I seriously considered buying a complete S4 wheel with the airbag. Also, it is a bit different than what you see out there, so that's a plus as well. When I get the wheel in and do an install, I'll post some pics and a mini tutorial on it in my thread.


Which scm and software version/ coding is required so I know what to look for in vagcom?


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Oh do you already have a four spoke wheel?
> 
> But also pretty sure my air bag would work with that one posted as well. I would look into it!
> 
> I used my old airbag with this S5 wheel.


Yep already got the 4 spoke. I had one on my last car so I'm used to it. My wife's Jetta has the 3 spoke. I need to track down a steering wheel for hers at some point to.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Well thanks to some douche in a white mustang we aren't allowed to do any sort of work in the condo parkade. Not completely surprised, but apparently he had been doing brake jobs, oil changes, paint work.... :screwy:


I feel like his behavior should be commended. Well, maybe not the paint work because that's kinda disrespectful to others.. but people should be praised for taking care of their own ****.

Unless if he's messy and ruining the pavement by spilling stuff or something.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I feel like his behavior should be commended. Well, maybe not the paint work because that's kinda disrespectful to others.. but people should be praised for taking care of their own ****.
> 
> Unless if he's messy and ruining the pavement by spilling stuff or something.


No of course, I mean he is a douche because I can hear him rev his car from 3 floors up when he is in the parkade. And he drives a white mustang. 

props for doing his own work though. 

Speaking of work. 




























Needs a full polish still though. 

And had an awesome sunset tonight.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

That black grill looks stunning with the black paint.. Nice job! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> And he drives a white mustang.


Hey hey hey! I used to drive a Mustang! But, admittedly, I hate most Mustang drivers as well 



Ponto said:


> Speaking of work.


Yup. You convinced me. Going back to silver rings on my black grille.

That looks _so_ good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> That black grill looks stunning with the black paint.. Nice job! :thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah so much better than the stone grey!!



BeeAlk said:


> Hey hey hey! I used to drive a Mustang! But, admittedly, I hate most Mustang drivers as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that is too funny! 

Ya I like the rings standing out! Did you just plasti dip yours?

And two more pictures for good measure!


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I might actually attempt to plastidip my grille now, I love the way it looks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Muchhh better! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Muchhh better! :thumbup:


Yeaa



And well finally got back the only thing I could get off the old car aside from my roof rack 










Will be installing tonight if i have time. At least I know what I am doing and have more grub screws.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

May I ask where you found the RS DSG knob?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> May I ask where you found the RS DSG knob?


From his wrecked car 

But to be serious, bks-tuning or eBay has 'em.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> From his wrecked car
> 
> But to be serious, bks-tuning or eBay has 'em.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Cool, thanks.


Tuning Fanatics have the S tronic, but don't have any shift boots with the contrast stitching, that leaves you BKS I think they are sub 200 dollars or so.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I really need suspension now...

And well tires.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Guess I really need suspension now...
> 
> And well tires.


You can have my STs (pay for shipping) - finally pulled the rear perches out of my current setup and want them out of my storage unit. If you are interested I'll unbox them and check them over but I think you will need to replace one rear and one front shock (ruined in an accident) - the other two are still in good shape and only have a few thousand miles on them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> You can have my STs (pay for shipping) - finally pulled the rear perches out of my current setup and want them out of my storage unit. If you are interested I'll unbox them and check them over but I think you will need to replace one rear and one front shock (ruined in an accident) - the other two are still in good shape and only have a few thousand miles on them.


You sir are too kind. I have a set of KW V1's lined up already! Wanted V2's or 3's or Bilstiens, but way to much money being burned lately haha.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at you getting mad coilover love. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Look at you getting mad coilover love. :laugh:


All the love! you guys are awesome!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out Ebay, I bought the RS Shifter & silver stitched boot together for $165.. @ Ponto.. Glad your going the coil route.. Can't wait to see the transformation..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Check out Ebay, I bought the RS Shifter & silver stitched boot together for $165.. @ Ponto.. Glad your going the coil route.. Can't wait to see the transformation..


Thanks man! And ya I got my Rs knob for 150 after someone bought it and their shop said they couldn't install it lol. 

Can't wait for lowering and wheels. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugh want weather to warm up already so I can do more stuff.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yea, road trip prep this past weekend from a last minute Sunshine trip!










Night before... BOOTS FOR EVERYONE. 



















3 hours of sleep... arrive to this.



















well worth it. 

Especially once it cleared up for the afternoon.










Drove home after... 4 hour drive, down the mountains, with a tailwind - doing 140 kmh I managed 26mpg with three people and all our gear in the car. haha


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

If I had happen to me what happened to you, I'd never go on a trip again.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> If I had happen to me what happened to you, I'd never go on a trip again.


Pssh! Ain't nothing gonna keep me from road tripping. 

Two years prior in BC I learned about their one week impound law after a cop changed his mind about how fast I was going. 

Went from doing 98 in a 60 with three other cars (we all thought it was highway already, fully divided road) to after I was passing them and doing more like 120kmh. 

Forty over is excessive and automatic one week impound. Cost me close to a grand all said and done but I did get am extra week off to go Snowboarding more Haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally had enough of my ugly ass orange side markers. 










Started with sanding. 



















Then paint it black!! Matched of course. 





































Seven coats later we let it dry. Tomorrow I will give them a light wet sanding, then apply the clear coat. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

First coat of clear










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this done, tried to get audi to do itf or me when they were doing some warranty work, but they "over looked" it.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this done, tried to get audi to do itf or me when they were doing some warranty work, but they "over looked" it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Here's a shot after the clear. Will still have to polish them and hopefully it will even out the imperfections. 



















All in all for 40 dollars and a rattle can job I'm pretty happy with the result. 

Will take pictures of them installed later. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

They look great! Cant wait to see them on the car. . . Where did you get a rattle can of the audi paint?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great. 2nd on who did the rattle can match for you.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

paintscratch.com


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> They look great! Cant wait to see them on the car. . . Where did you get a rattle can of the audi paint?





JRutter said:


> Looks great. 2nd on who did the rattle can match for you.


CMax Napa did, just had to provide paint code and vin. Mixed it up while I waited. 

And thanks guys! Putting them on today, but will still wait a few days before I do any polishing on them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got to doing some work on the headlights. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Nice!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Got to doing some work on the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. Make sure you seal that plastic with something otherwise they will end up hazy again in no time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ Nice!


Thanks! Not quite perfect. But damn close. 



TBomb said:


> Looks good bro. Make sure you seal that plastic with something otherwise they will end up hazy again in no time.


Ya definitely. For now I sprayed them with a headlight UV coating. But ultimately I am going to 3M them. 


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thanks! Not quite perfect. But damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figured you were already on it :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Figured you were already on it :thumbup:


Yes indeed! Now if only my rock chips would disappear. 

Will do touch ups, but I think a front respray will be due at some point.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Yes indeed! Now if only my rock chips would disappear.
> 
> Will do touch ups, but I think a front respray will be due at some point.


Yeah, my hood is going to need a respray at some point too. Too many damn rock chips.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

TBomb said:


> Too many damn rock chips.


I've never owned a car so prone to chipping like this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, my hood is going to need a respray at some point too. Too many damn rock chips.





lausch said:


> I've never owned a car so prone to chipping like this.


ah all vehicles up here seem to chip like mad...No worse than any other vehicle I have owned. 

The fact that my city changed to more of a gravel base sand for the roads really doesn't help, but apparently they say it works better in the cold temperatures.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Better picture of the side marker match.










From the front, can barely tell they are there.

Such success. 










Only problem now is that they look better than the rest of my bumper haha.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

In the pics they look perfect. After a month or so im sure theyll look pretty close.

Very nice. My buddy has hawk stickers on his and im always ragging on him. . . Going to show him this pic to convince him to do it.

Good job!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> In the pics they look perfect. After a month or so im sure theyll look pretty close.
> 
> Very nice. My buddy has hawk stickers on his and im always ragging on him. . . Going to show him this pic to convince him to do it.
> 
> Good job!


Thanks! Well I plan to do a full polish on the car now that the weather is finally into the positives. Hopefully that will help the front bumper not look so haggard lol. 

Hawk stickers? like hawk skateboarding? lol yeah he needs to fix that. The side markers cost me 30 dollars (I already had a can of clear though) and about 1.5 hours of time (plus dry time)


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

No, the hawk pads come with white stickers.... His cars red lmao

Either way...needs to change


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AckermanA3 said:


> No, the hawk pads come with white stickers.... His cars red lmao
> 
> Either way...needs to change


Haha wasn't sure, assumed the worst. Hawk pads is a little better, but I agree. Tell him to go get some paint. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some more polishing done! Not done yet though, I ran out of time, energy and daylight. Most of the rough spots got worked out, the a majority of the car hit with sonus enhance polish. Still gotta finish that and go back with the more aggressive stuff on a few spots. Then do the final polish and seal. 

Still sealed it now for the time being in case I don't get to it right away. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Arrival at Post Office
Your item has arrived at the delivering post office in CANADA at 8:28 am on April 25, 2014.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Arrival at Post Office
> Your item has arrived at the delivering post office in CANADA at 8:28 am on April 25, 2014.


Well that was quick!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Well that was quick!


wtf is up with that sticker? Lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> wtf is up with that sticker? Lol


That's DG's handy work!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

crew219 said:


> wtf is up with that sticker? Lol


I needed something to cover the old labels on the box. Problem?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> I needed something to cover the old labels on the box. Problem?


And here I thought it was a personal touch because I'm special... 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> And here I thought it was a personal touch because I'm special...
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Lol! Well, you're special enough to receive coilovers from LA. 

Plus Manny Pacquiao did win, and I sent the package 2 days after that fight.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Lol! Well, you're special enough to receive coilovers from LA.
> 
> Plus Manny Pacquiao did win, and I sent the package 2 days after that fight.


Very good point lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well guys, yesterday was a sad day I had a sad realization that my 58 has sat for nearly four years, and will continue to sit for another two at minimum, it has been sold to my good friend Keegan Bartel to do it justice. When the day comes that I have a house and garage I will own another old project, one that I will finish!










So she is gone to my buddys place, he is going to do disc brakes all around, adjustable beam and lowering, 2110 and rock the patina. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yaaay!!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yaaay!!


Looks really good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Looks really good.


Thanks! Up next gotta do some maintenance, (Shot axle, maybe rear wheel bearing not sure about that one) 

Then summer wheels, followed by exhaust *drool* and tintz yo. 

My before and after (excuse the extra ****ty before picture lol)


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Spot the the differences. Let's see: no snow, tan storage shed, perfectly paint matched side marker, super-shine detail, oh and lowered!

Looking good Ponto! Sounds like you have some nice plans for the summer. For the 3.2 exhaust, I was keen on trying out the Remus as well as losing the small resinator up front next to the cat. What are you going for?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Darby76x said:


> Spot the the differences. Let's see: no snow, tan storage shed, perfectly paint matched side marker, super-shine detail, oh and lowered!
> 
> Looking good Ponto! Sounds like you have some nice plans for the summer. For the 3.2 exhaust, I was keen on trying out the Remus as well as losing the small resinator up front next to the cat. What are you going for?


Thanks! Changes you can't see - Titanium grill, S5 steering wheel and RS shift knob lol.

Doesn't look like Remus has anything for the 3.2 I will likely be going with the Magnaflow, price is hard to beat and it still sounds great.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

s5 steering wheel...im drooling

drop looks good Ponto! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> *s5 steering wheel...im drooling*
> 
> drop looks good Ponto! :thumbup:


Yeaa really happy with the 300 dollar purchase 










Should really get an actual good picture of it! 

And thanks, took me long enough to lower it... well technically not long since I've only had this A3 for less than a few months haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Did some picture stuff! Should be getting wheels mounted this week finally. 




























Photo's by my buddy Brent, that's his 2.0T Quattro A3. Working on getting him to lower it lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One from the Show this weekend. 

Can't wait for summer wheels.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How do you like the coilovers so far?

Oh, and BADASS! vvv :laugh:



Ponto said:


> 3.0T Quattro A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> How do you like the coilovers so far?
> 
> Oh, and BADASS! vvv :laugh:


Loving them, they ride very similar to stock, but without that silly body roll and what not - definitely need Rear sway now!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> nice shot :thumbup:


yea I am digging it!

Wooo Falken's ordered! Summer rubber finally! 

Guess I should get my door switches installed. 

This summer still needs to see - Exhaust ordered at some point, LED's for inside and out. And hella tight tintz yo. :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sunday Cars and coffee! And Tires should be only two days away! 





































And did some biking this weekend. 










Got my ass handed to me. haha


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Where did the blue one come from?:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DLV said:


> Where did the blue one come from?:thumbup:


It's my buddies 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tires showed up yesterday, dropped them off with Ed the tire guy.










Gotta love the sportback for all the room for activities!! 

60 bucks later they were done and I picked them up after work. 










Then a long painful drive through construction and rush hour to get to my buddies condo and start the swap! 










Bit of a pizza and beer break and we were done! 










Pretty happy with the Falken tires, so much quieter than the ****ty winter rated no season nokians I had on there, honestly such a terrible tire haha. 

Fitment is pretty dang decent, rears rub a tiny bit - last picture i had two winters loaded up so squatting a bit. Still think the rear will have to come up a hair just to give in an even amount of wheel gap all the way around. That and remove the one fender screw and tab at the very back which is the culprit of my rubbing! 

That's all for now. Once the bank account has replenished itself more goodies will have to get ordered so stay tuned!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your car looks really neat , and I know how hard it is to keep black looking that fresh! Great job man. The wheel and coilover combo looks just right. What are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Your car looks really neat , and I know how hard it is to keep black looking that fresh! Great job man. The wheel and coilover combo looks just right. What are the specs on the wheels?


Hah thanks! Paint still needs some love, looks good from 5 plus feet away. (lots of rock chips)

Wheels are YSM made LM Reps they are 18x8 and Et 43, or 45 I can't remember haha. Rubber is Falken Azenis 225/40 r18

And for good measure, a proper picture. 










And ready for the mountains


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Installed hub rings, tweaked the back coils a touch no more rubbing and I am ready for the mountains!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Installed hub rings, tweaked the back coils a touch no more rubbing and I am ready for the mountains!]


Looks real good bud , that's a good size snd spec. Ever considered winding the coils at the rear back down and taking the rear to -1 camber either side , it should be just enough to assist with rubbing 😃

Great shot 8)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Looks real good bud , that's a good size snd spec. Ever considered winding the coils at the rear back down and taking the rear to -1 camber either side , it should be just enough to assist with rubbing 😃
> 
> Great shot 8)


Thanks man. Got It all dialed in now, the wheel gap is the same front to back. It still rubs on the tabs on some really bif bumps when I was doing 115kmh. But nothing major. 

Getting an alignment this week. May add a half a degree or one if I keep rubbing. But we shall see. Will put on nearly 1000km this weekend. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking good Ponto! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Looking good Ponto! :thumbup:


Thanks!










Definitely need some front end love haha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Definitely need some front end love haha.


S3 front end love :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto - Is this your old car?










http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/4466468628.html
=====================================
This is a fully loaded 2007 s line Audi A3 paddle shifters Quatro 3.2l in mint shape
Car is priced to go this weekend or it's going to the action 3.2 Quattro audi a3 for the price of a 2.0t her your chance to own a real sports car the car is mint and low low kms this is a full load real S-LINE

54,700 km
Sunroof and moonroof
Great tires
This car has all the options

The car was from out of province and has a rebuilt status due to transmission that was blown up when I bought it it has all been fixed and runs and drives awesome if you want to save some money on a low kilome


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like it. But had a stock shifter? I took mine back. Has the right tails. But side markers are stock again... 

And well it wasn't the transmission that's for sure. Haha 

Emailed them. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty sure it is. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah heard back. It's my car. He said it was written Off because of the trans... Pssh. And said the transfer case was broken? 

Well actually it Was the bolt Through the block haha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice lava grey. How it got totalled?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Yeah heard back. It's my car. He said it was written Off because of the trans... Pssh. And said the transfer case was broken?
> 
> Well actually it Was the bolt Through the block haha
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I figured, even though he had the facts wrong. I may have found one more local, just need to contact the dealer who serviced it last to make sure there are no known issues.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I figured, even though he had the facts wrong. I may have found one more local, just need to contact the dealer who serviced it last to make sure there are no known issues.


Fingers crossed for ya!


Well updates... wheels balanced for a 3rd time... Car is finally smooth as butter with the new wheels. 

Had an odd whine, replaced idler pulleys, tensioner pulley and belt... no beuno.

Then after some research and talking to JR, we replaced the water pump. Bingo! No more pesky whine! 

All in time for me to head to BC today....Daring I know. 

If everyone could please take a moment to pray to the car gods for me it would be greatly appreciated! lol 

Oh and as always more pictures. 










On another note, going to stop in at HPA and pick up some mounts for a bunch of people, and myself if i have any cash left haha. 

034 Rear sway bar is getting ordered this week as well!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Fingers crossed for ya!
> 
> Well updates... wheels balanced for a 3rd time... Car is finally smooth as butter with the new wheels.
> 
> ...


Safe travels! 

Second local car was at dealer with "Clean CarFax!!!" but AutoCheck showed that it was auctioned 3 months ago with "structural damage" after being wrecked in 2012 and registered in two different states to wash the title. Fvcking shady dealers...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> If everyone could please take a moment to pray to the car gods for me it would be greatly appreciated! lol
> 
> On another note, going to stop in at HPA and pick up some mounts for a bunch of people, and myself if i have any cash left haha.


Safe travels. You should've charged $10 delivery fee. Then you could get your own


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Safe travels!
> 
> Second local car was at dealer with "Clean CarFax!!!" but AutoCheck showed that it was auctioned 3 months ago with "structural damage" after being wrecked in 2012 and registered in two different states to wash the title. Fvcking shady dealers...


I've seen a lot of shady **** lately.. not cool at all. 



krazyboi said:


> Safe travels. You should've charged $10 delivery fee. Then you could get your own


Thanks man! Haha yeah it crossed my mind. 

Got a price of 150 plus taxes for them so thats awesome since they are listed at 189. So far only 4 or 5 people.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

034 rear sway bar ordered! Stopping at HPA on Monday on my way home from Vancouver 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Road trip!!*

Well the other weekend I did a nice 1600 Mile Road trip to visit the girlfriend who is going to school in Vancouver. 

Started off Wednesday night, first stretch is straight and boring so didn't take many pictures. Stopped about an hour in to get some food before the remaining 7ish hours of driving. 










Quickly got back on the road to some heavy downpour.










Which continued for about 2 and a half hours til I got just past Calgary. After that it cleared up real nice as I got into the mountains! 

Sun was just setting when I pulled in to Canmore so I snapped a nice little picture. 










Which also gave me some nice sunset shots along the highway too!!




























(Nice thing about living up here is we get long sunsets in the summer!)










Also went through my favorite stretch of road. 




























Continued driving til about midnight or so when I got to my sisters in Vernon and crashed for the night! Next day spent the morning with her and my Niece and Nephews and did some mountain biking before continuing onto Vancouver!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Day 2!*

Second day! Got on the road shortly after noon and a quick car wash for the dirty girl.



















Then bam! On the highway, this stretch of road has quite the different views than the first bit. Amazing how much it changes over a few hundred miles. 




























Stopped to take some pictures along the way as well!




























Getting close! Less than an hour to Vancouver at this point!










Fuel got more expensive the further west I went too...










That's per litre, so if I was to do an entire full tank it would be close to $90.00 to fill... haha And still no where near as bad as Europe. 

Pulling into Van and hitting their new fancy bridge. 










The old one is still being dismantled off to the left. 



















here is where the road trip out stops. 800 Miles or so completed so far! Was a great drive and loved the car. The KW V1's did a great job through the mountains and twisties!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And now for the trek back home after an awesome weekend! Hit the road early after dropping the girlfriend off for school! 










Nice sunny day for a drive home, sure can't complain for how much the coast usually gets rain right?










Before I could really make some miles though I had a pit stop to make! 










TURBO TIME!!!!

Kidding. I wish. Only shy a few thousand grand. haha But I did get a tour of the shop, doing a lot of cheap TDI conversions there. Picked up 6 puck mounts and got back on the road!

Amazing view to start off into the Rockies. Love it every time. 



















Tunnel!!!! God I need exhaust... so quiet. Too Quiet!!










Making decent time, love driving this car, so comfy. 










Train!!










Amazing how barren an area that has a bad forest fire gets. 










Then back into the lush stuff!










And pit stop!!



















Ahead you see the impressive Mount Robson, Kicking myself for not getting a picture of my car with it, passed a perfect spot too. 










Endless amazing views for the entire drive.










Picked up a friend along the way, Jetta TDI - had some work done to it, but still fairly stock me thinks.










Got stuck behind a cop for way to long stuck going way to slow for some time. So I took another pit stop for more pitures!



















Back in Alberta - can ramp up the speed again finally.










Hit a milestone along the way!










And a mere 11.5 hours later and a total of 2600km I made it back home safe and sound!










Still light out even, at 9:30 pm. 

Hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Such a shame, no love for a good road trip.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Safe travels. You should've charged $10 delivery fee. Then you could get your own


Oh and I did get my own!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Great road trip!!  Excellent pics! Would view again A+++++++


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That part of Canadaland is so beautiful. If you've gotta do some road trips, that's a nice place to do it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Great road trip!! Excellent pics! Would view again A+++++++


Such a dick. :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> That part of Canadaland is so beautiful. If you've gotta do some road trips, that's a nice place to do it.


It really is, total driving time was something in the neighborhood of 23-24 hours ish round trip. On the way out had a nice section of highway along the schuswaps with zero traffic and really twisty roads! 

https://goo.gl/maps/1YsCa

Follows the edge of the one lake, beautifully new paved highway, only 2 lanes though so if there is traffic you are stuck going slow 


Still waiting to install the HPA mount and 034 Rear sway, just no free time these days. Think I might install the mount, go for a drive and then install the sway bar. 

Bonus might be coming soon, so you know what that means!!!!


DSG Service
Haldex Service
Spark Plugs
New Axles

Boring right? But all necessary. If there if enough left over after that, debt, and San Francisco I will order exhaust next me thinks.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

:heart:

Beautiful roads!

I think it's time for a Canadian Road Trip eace:

You should have came down to the states when you were in Vancouver :beer:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> TURBO TIME!!!!
> 
> Kidding. I wish. Only shy a few thousand grand. haha But I did get a tour of the shop, doing a lot of cheap TDI conversions there. Picked up 6 puck mounts and got back on the road!



What shop was that? RPI?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> :heart:
> 
> Beautiful roads!
> 
> ...


Ah didn't have enough time, was just a 4 day trip. In September we are going to San Francisco for a week hopefully. 
But might have another visit there and head down into the states again as well. 

If not, next year Leavenworth will finally be a go again. Not letting any Mexico trips get in the way! lol


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Ah didn't have enough time, was just a 4 day trip. In September we are going to San Francisco for a week hopefully.
> But might have another visit there and head down into the states again as well.
> 
> If not, next year Leavenworth will finally be a go again. Not letting any Mexico trips get in the way! lol


Speaking of Mexico Trips, didn't you just come back from one? Where are the PICS??? Cant believe you hold out on us like that :screwy:

:laugh:

No but really, how was it? I'll be going in December and staying at the resort right next to yours


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Speaking of Mexico Trips, didn't you just come back from one? Where are the PICS??? Cant believe you hold out on us like that :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> No but really, how was it? I'll be going in December and staying at the resort right next to yours


Yea second one in less than a year, go figure. Gf's mom wanted to go for her week off school so off we went to Playa Del Carmen. 

It was fantastic, we had an absolute blast! Love it there, Playa is much more tropical then Cabo, but less cool rock formations. But we did get to do some cool zip lines and underground tunnels etc. 

View out our top floor hotel room. Not much of a view lol










The awesome beach! Sand at Playa is way nicer than Cabo. 










Zip lines were awesome!!




























Even did some amphibous vehicles underground too 



















Facebook destroyed the quality on those pictures wow... lol 

Enjoy! 

What resort you staying at?


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet pics! Can't wait to go 

We are going to be staying at the Viva Wyndham Maya Resort, according to google maps its right next to where you stayed

Did you do any of the Karting available in the area?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


> Sweet pics! Can't wait to go
> 
> We are going to be staying at the Viva Wyndham Maya Resort, according to google maps its right next to where you stayed
> 
> Did you do any of the Karting available in the area?


Ah yes, that is a nice looking resort! The beach is actually public so you can walk all along it right to 5th Avenue in Playa. 

Make sure to go to Los Rancheros one night for dinner. Bit pricey but so good. And get the Mayan dessert coffee!! Its amazing. I pretty much ordered everything you could get flambeed lol 

https://www.google.ca/maps/@20.6214...!3m5!1e1!3m3!1swn9jxDTLGXiRk-efvvGhLw!2e0!3e5

Didn't get to do any karting, didn't actually look for any haha.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> What shop was that? RPI?


HPA's new location. And he blew me off last time he drove through B'ham. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> HPA's new location. And he blew me off last time he drove through B'ham. :laugh:


I know I know... IM SORRY OK. 

We will be back again don't you worry! 

Got a tour of the HPA shop as well. Its a nice set up for sure! More jeeps than Euro's in there right now lol.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I know I know... IM SORRY OK.
> 
> We will be back again don't you worry!
> 
> Got a tour of the HPA shop as well. Its a nice set up for sure! More jeeps than Euro's in there right now lol.



You're not allowed back in washington state without the toll. 24pk of Sleeman honey lager. Aren't those Euro jeeps with the 2.0TDI VW engines?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> You're not allowed back in washington state without the toll. 24pk of Sleeman honey lager. Aren't those Euro jeeps with the 2.0TDI VW engines?


Some were Euro some were NA. Even doing an old cherokee for the first time. It was awesome. They have it now so the front ends are all still Jeep parts mated to the tdi. Before the entire from end was a vw essentially. 

And noted 24 Sleemans. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

About damn time!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> About damn time!


Hey you got a new page!!
BETTER OWN IT. 
And i know right!!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


>


I hope to god your camera takes quality videos with good sound. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Exhaust is one of the most satisfying mods! Congrats!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I hope to god your camera takes quality videos with good sound. :thumbup:


Need to find me some tunnels! Good thing I'm driving back out to BC in September. Ooooh that glorious noise through the Rockies. I can't wait. 

Especially with the HPA puck mount and 034 rear sway going in next week too.  



JRutter said:


> Exhaust is one of the most satisfying mods! Congrats!


Ya!! Decided this instead of S5 Seats... Haha 


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Busy day at Dubsport yesterday...










Exhaust, 034 Rear Sway Bar, HPA Black Puck Mount, Oil Change, Blown rear wheel bearing (ffuuu) haha

Car is like new again! The Magnabro's is a tad louder than I was expecting though. 

See how it is on the road trip to Calgary this weekend! 










Bahaha Johnny, awesome picture. Random, but awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well completed about 1000km with the new exhaust, sway bar, and puck mount the car is a dream to drive now! Droans a little bit at the 2k mark. 

The HPA black puck mount is definitely worth every penny though, shifts 100 times smoother and no more sloppy tranny.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


>


Love when them tips are shiny! Too bad mine get nasty after 50 miles.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Love when them tips are shiny! Too bad mine get nasty after 50 miles.


ALWAYS SOOT 


I've learned that a wire brush wheel in an electric drill can quickly clean the inside of the tips though :thumbup:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Mince sleds you got there. I miss my dh bike. Oh well still gots my snowboards -).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> ALWAYS SOOT
> 
> 
> I've learned that a wire brush wheel in an electric drill can quickly clean the inside of the tips though


Out of curiosity, how deep inside do you clean?  I only get the inner edge up to before it goes straight.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Need to find me some tunnels! Good thing I'm driving back out to BC in September. Ooooh that glorious noise through the Rockies. I can't wait.
> 
> Especially with the HPA puck mount and 034 rear sway going in next week too.
> 
> ...


Sigh..... If I was in or near SoCal, I would be trying to pick up those seats right now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Out of curiosity, how deep inside do you clean?  I only get the inner edge up to before it goes straight.


I just do the beveled edge, fook the rest.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Out of curiosity, how deep inside do you clean?  I only get the inner edge up to before it goes straight.





Ponto said:


> I just do the beveled edge, fook the rest.


Pretty much this. About 2 knuckles deep, right where you can feel the little bump. I just rub it there. You'll know you did a good job when people start asking about your technique..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Pretty much this. About 2 knuckles deep, right where you can feel the little bump. I just rub it there. You'll know you did a good job when people start asking about your technique..


Hahahaha best description yet. :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Magic indeed:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Have I mentioned how much I love this car? 

SO much fun. 

Oh also the GF was home over the weekend, took her a whole 2 minutes to notice I had installed exhaust haha. Her response "Sooo you're taking it off right? It's loud, I don't like it"

By the end of the weekend, no more comments or complaints. haha Guess she smartened up and realized I am not taking it off.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Pretty much this. About 2 knuckles deep, right where you can feel the little bump. I just rub it there. You'll know you did a good job when people start asking about your technique..


That and the *sploosh*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Ponto.. those are 18x8 LM reps right? What's the offset? Spacers?

I'm thinking of changing my setup and I like how yours sits. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Hey Ponto.. those are 18x8 LM reps right? What's the offset? Spacers?
> 
> I'm thinking of changing my setup and I like how yours sits. :thumbup:


Yup made by YSM. Specs are 18x8.5 et 43. No spacers as I'm running wobble bolts. The rears could come out five or eight mm to be perfect. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go again!!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yup made by YSM. Specs are 18x8.5 et 43. No spacers as I'm running wobble bolts. The rears could come out five or eight mm to be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Thanks



Ponto said:


> Here we go again!!


You live in an epic part of this continent. I would love to spend time up there... just not in winter.

You need to do a hyperlapse of that drive through the mountains.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a good idea!

Most of the first portion of the drive is going to be at night and in the dark sadly. Wonder how few of shots i would have to set it at... Hmm shots ever 30 seconds would be 1500 shots or so.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

At 30 second intervals you would lose a lot.. but if your goal was to display the change in the landscape it would probably work well. You would be covering like 12hr of driving in less than a minute of film. That's fast. I think 30 frames is about 1 second of film. I would shoot more for like 5s intervals if you have the storage for that.

If you did, say, a 50 mile pass through the mountains you'd probably want an interval of like 1-3 seconds to really get a sense of "flying through" the place.


It's been years since I did any time lapse stuff and I could be way off on my mental calculations. This hyperlapse stuff has me interested again though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> At 30 second intervals you would lose a lot.. but if your goal was to display the change in the landscape it would probably work well. You would be covering like 12hr of driving in less than a minute of film. That's fast. I think 30 frames is about 1 second of film. I would shoot more for like 5s intervals if you have the storage for that.
> 
> If you did, say, a 50 mile pass through the mountains you'd probably want an interval of like 1-3 seconds to really get a sense of "flying through" the place.
> 
> ...


Yeah would have to be more like 1-3 second intervals. I did some research just now. I dunno, its a lot of work haha. 

Hyperlapse stuff does look really cool though. 

But I don't have editing software or my own go pro haha.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

You mentioned rock chips on the hood a few pages back. Have you considered the Dr. Colorchip system? Coming from the Subaru community, cars which are known for super soft paint, many people there have used it with very good success as an alternative to a respray.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Out of curiosity, how deep inside do you clean?  I only get the inner edge up to before it goes straight.


I usually stop at the cervix


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vms150 said:


> You mentioned rock chips on the hood a few pages back. Have you considered the Dr. Colorchip system? Coming from the Subaru community, cars which are known for super soft paint, many people there have used it with very good success as an alternative to a respray.


Ah there enough that is warrants a respray. The bumper and fenders are rough too. So it will all get done eventually. Possibly after the house purchase though. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

So am I going to see you this time?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> So am I going to see you this time?


haha just maybe, I don't want to promise anything. 

We are coming down bright and early monday morning, then spending the night at the coast hotel in bellevue, next day in seattle then back to Van that night.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> haha just maybe, I don't want to promise anything.
> 
> We are coming down bright and early monday morning, then spending the night at the coast hotel in bellevue, next day in seattle then back to Van that night.


I know that you have serious priorities and need to keep your focus. But if it works to meet briefly, great. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I know that you have serious priorities and need to keep your focus. But if it works to meet briefly, great. :beer:


Hahah well if anything it will be Monday night! Pretty sure I owe Ceese a case of Sleemans. Where is that fool?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Hahah well if anything it will be Monday night! Pretty sure I owe Ceese a case of Sleemans. Where is that fool?


Haha, he is stuck in Photoshop he(( today.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Haha, he is stuck in Photoshop he(( today.


Can't be worse than what Calgary is going through today... 



















Hahahah Suckers. Supposed to be 23 C here on Monday.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha - saw this forecast on reddit the other day:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Hahahah Suckers. Supposed to be 23 C here on Monday.


Supposed to be 33 C today and 39 C on Sunday. Not laughing about it, but I have A/C and solar power so I'm


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Haha - saw this forecast on reddit the other day:


Hahha yeah it was perfect. 



MisterJJ said:


> Supposed to be 33 C today and 39 C on Sunday. Not laughing about it, but I have A/C and solar power so I'm


Dang, that is toasty. Some days I do wonder why I live up here... But then I look at my paychecks and remember, followed by going to get my hurt feelings checked out by a doctor for free. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This is here now. Those pictures were taking a mere 18o miles away lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Supposed to be 33 C today and 39 C on Sunday. Not laughing about it, but I have A/C and solar power so I'm


word... 80's and breezy here, last friday. I played hookey and took my sailboat out for a nice afternoon on the water.
might do it again this friday, too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Shot from my current road trip. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

looking good....cupra lip??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> looking good....cupra lip??


Negatory. On the list though lol. 

And another pic! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Good to meet you! Potato pics:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Good to meet you! Potato pics:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Was good to finally meet you too Jr and thanks for getting me the lights from Johnny! 










Yay! Now i just need TP's taillights to put them in! 

I'll put up the shots a snapped on my actual camera once I am home. Maybe do a new thread for the road trip haha. Or not. I dunno. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And home!!










Travel journal style post to follow tonight.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahhh! Pacific northwest audi love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> Ahhh! Pacific northwest audi love!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it!

here is a rough google maps of where we ended up venturing! Including Chukanut drive with Jrutter! 


https://goo.gl/maps/5uHAv

Oh and time to order 2 new front axles... yaaayyyy


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Including Chukanut drive with Jrutter!
> 
> Oh and time to order 2 new front axles... yaaayyyy


I was trying to gauge appropriate speed level by watching you in the mirror and could pretty much tell the moment Melissa yelled at you to slow down. 

I can ship to Canadaland, so do hit me up if need be. Also, there is a DIY for changing inner axle boots on the R32 forum at the moment.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> I was trying to gauge appropriate speed level by watching you in the mirror and could pretty much tell the moment Melissa yelled at you to slow down.
> 
> I can ship to Canadaland, so do hit me up if need be. Also, there is a DIY for changing inner axle boots on the R32 forum at the moment.


Sounds like you kids had fun. Beautiful corner of the world. 

I saw that boot diy. Our (at least my) 3.2Q have the tripod 3 roller type inner front. its even easier than the ball cage type. One circlip, and the joint comes apart. Easy to clean and repack. OEM Boot kits are cheap enough, I bought two, so I would have one handy if the other side goes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I was trying to gauge appropriate speed level by watching you in the mirror and could pretty much tell the moment Melissa yelled at you to slow down.
> 
> I can ship to Canadaland, so do hit me up if need be. Also, there is a DIY for changing inner axle boots on the R32 forum at the moment.


hahah oh man so true, actually she did really good - when we had the one car turn off and we floored it she started feeling uneasy, even pulled a "I am gonna tell my mother on you" 
But for the rest she was good, trooper that girl! 



SilverSquirrel said:


> Sounds like you kids had fun. Beautiful corner of the world.
> 
> I saw that boot diy. Our (at least my) 3.2Q have the tripod 3 roller type inner front. its even easier than the ball cage type. One circlip, and the joint comes apart. Easy to clean and repack. OEM Boot kits are cheap enough, I bought two, so I would have one handy if the other side goes.


It was fantastic! Day 1 of the drive to come here asap! And well the one in cv is toast, was vibrating and shuddering on the road home going up hills...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Another Road trip! Day 1!*

Well here we go! Day 1...

We have been swamped at work lately so after getting in at 6am working til 5pm it was time to hit the road! 

Full tank of gas and car loaded I was on the road, first up massive overpass going in on the south side of the city. It was easier to build the overpass, then realign the highway under it. Will be tying into one of our developments to the west after. 










Being on the highway is always a good feeling, love driving (as I am sure you all know by now!) And even more so with this view. 










Beautiful evening to be on the highway as well!




























And luckily managed to snap a cool sunset shot through the tree's while driving. 










I loved how golden the wheat fields all looked with the sun setting on them! It may be flat but the prairies can still offer some good views! 










Ooook after 3+ hours the flat straight roads do start to get very boring haha. 










As I left the flat grounds of Alberta I ventured into the darkness and the rockies! Shame cause I love driving through the mountains. Guess the one plus side is the highways are dead at night! 










Then it got really dark... 










From here I continued on til about 2am when I arrived at my sisters place in Vernon for the night! Was a long haul after a full day of work, but good to have a majority of the drive taken care of. 

Day 1 approx. distance = 840km 

Day 2 to follow!


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice shots! :thumbup:

How did you get the one outside of your car? I like that one. You can see a perfect reflection in the paint of the opposite side of the highway.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

nice camera work. I have no talent for it, so it's always appreciated.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Nice shots! :thumbup:
> 
> How did you get the one outside of your car? I like that one. You can see a perfect reflection in the paint of the opposite side of the highway.





npace said:


> nice camera work. I have no talent for it, so it's always appreciated.


Thanks guys! Lots of practice really haha. I hold my hand out the window and click with a point and shoot. Now if I owned an SLR would I do this??? Hmm Maybe... Could get a really impressive shot I imagine, just would need it firmly strapped to myself is all. 

Most of the driving shots are taken out the sunroof or drivers window, this way no bugs or dirty glass or reflections can mess with the pictures! 

I've uploaded day 2 to Photobucket, after dinner I will write up the post! 

Cheers!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hows about Day 2!! 

Spend the morning with my sister and her kids, farmers market, few kid games, trampoline etc. nice relaxed morning before hitting the road around 1 in the afternoon. 










Little cloudy of a morning, but good for a drive. (What day isn't though right?)

View's through this area very different from the Rockies, reminds me a lot of italy actually and well makes sense since its BC's wine country. (some cool wineries there as well)










Loving the new increased speed limits though! Majority of highways got a 10kph bump so the main highways are now 120kph (74.5mph) Makes a big difference really and well proven to be safer. More consistent speed of cars on the highway = less accidents. 










Came to a bit of a peak, some amazing views overlooking the valleys!










Morning coffee kicked in.










Clouds started to clear up, and it was turning out to be a great day! 










Ok maybe not, but still great driving weather, no sun in the eyes, cool fall temps - perfect really. 










And of course, once you get closer to the coast what do you get? Yeaa rain, always with the rain. 










Enroute to HPA and there was this...










Not exactly sure what he was doing up there haha, but he was just getting out of his car when I passed. Maybe avoided an accident? Not sure. But had a nice visit at HPA, pucked up yet another puck mount.. This time for a guy in South Africa with a bad as S3 (3 door) on air... Will dig up pictures. But he was coming to USA for H20i so figured we could help him out, I pick up the mount, drop it off with buddy in Bellingham and he shipped it out east to our friend on the coast going to h2oi, the power of the A3 group haha. 


Obligatory bridge shot arriving to Vancouver. 










And this is pretty much the end of Day 2.

Approx. Distance = 440km 

Trip Total = 1,280km 

Enjoyed the rest of the day in Van with the girlfriend, had dinner etc nothing to crazy as we were hitting the ferry to Vancouver Island at 7am and wanted to be there nice and early to make sure we got on. (BC ferries can get pretty busy apparently)

Cheers!!

Ponto


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

If you've got to do that kind of drive, there are FAR worse places to be on the road. Great pics. It has been >20 yrs since I drove through Alberta and Eastern BC in my VW Transporter, but I'll never forget those mountain roads. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Hows about Day 2!!
> 
> Spend the morning with my sister and her kids, farmers market, few kid games, trampoline etc. nice relaxed morning before hitting the road around 1 in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Dat MIL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Dat MIL


Haha it came and went the entire drive - Rear O2 sensor.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Haha it came and went the entire drive - Rear O2 sensor.


Did JR introduce you to Chuckenut and what's with being down my way and not looking me up?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Did JR introduce you to Chuckenut and what's with being down my way and not looking me up?


I have experienced chuckanut but we did rip down it together!! That's like day 5... 

I told him to let you know, I don;t have any contact info for you maaan. SO no Sleemans for you. So yea that's why. haha


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Those second set of photos are gorgeous.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TOYPAJ said:


> Those second set of photos are gorgeous.


More to come good friend, more to come! 

Just uploading Day 3 to Photobucket. 31 pictures. Not sure if I will use all of them (Toook waaay more than that, about 500 total for the trip I think)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think you need to drive more and take longer routes. Nice pics though


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I think you need to drive more and take longer routes. Nice pics though


Oh shush Johnny. The island and Seattle have more to come. Including chukanut with Jr. Snapped a few along there. 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Day 3!
We got an early start (Much to Melissa's dismay, but she was excited for the trip as well so she obliged me and woke up at 4:30 to get ready) And then I woke up at 5:15, showered, got ready and we were out the door by 5:30am. The first ferry to the island was 7:00am and it suggested being there ready to board half hour to an hour early, so since i have never taken BC Ferries I figured best be there for 7. 

It was fairly dark until we got to the docks so no pictures driving through Van lol. Plus I was still waking up. 

And here we go! 
Got that upper deck... Er Berth. I like my childhood hockey card reference better. 










Not their biggest ship, wasn't crazy busy this early on a friday either. 










See ya mainland!










And got the ol girl tucked away safely! Oh man, there was a red mustang one lane over in front of us... Lady did not know how to park, pulled in nice and crooked and pretty much on the line. She was a little older, and well larger... needless to say she couldn't get out of her car.... And she was giving the people next to her the stink eye like mad, Melissa and I sat and laughed for a bit. Then I got out, helped her back her car up and move it over a bit. Felt kinda bad. But stupid is as stupid does. 










Little bit of a gloomy mornin  forcast said sunny, wtf forecasters... I wish I could be that wrong and still keep my job. 




























And bam, back in the car ready to unload! Melissa is in the car rolling her eyes at me for taking so many car pictures. (You'd think she would have figured it out by now that I am always going to take lots of pictures)










Heey look... BURTA! Douche cannoe romped on it as he was pulling out as well. 










And just like that we were in Victoria, parked the car and started wandering around! Beautiful city for sure.










Love all the old buildings. 



















Baam ballin hotel... naah we didn't stay there, figured 400+ was a little to much for one night. 










And the Parliament building, did not know there was one in Victoria, but man it's awesome! 










Hey its us!! 










So after wandering downtown for awhile we decided to venture out a bit further and go find this old Lighthouse we looked up. Turns out, its the oldest lighthouse in Canada! 



















It was part of an old military fort so we got to explore that as well, cost a wopping 7 dollars!










View from the fort was amazing!!










Fort stuff...










And bam, oldest lighthouse in Canada - The fisgard lighthouse (irrc)




























Beautiful out here!










Boom! A cannon! Need to get a hitch... or roof mount that bitch for traffic.










Then at the hotel, heeey another 3.2!










And a mini, little worse for ware but still so nice... and tiny!










Spotted this beauty on our walk abouts as well - Actually on our way to dinner at the most amazing Italian place ever, Pagliacci's my word was it delicious!! 










This pretty much ends the first day, did more wandering around and got an awesome sunset at the marina!










Tried a few night shots only a handful really turned out so heres two!



















End of Day 3 Distance = A measly 150km! haha

Trip Total = 1430km


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Day 4!! Time to explore some more of the Island. 

Slept in a bit, then heading to Wanawafle for breakfast, it was ok - nothing mind blowing lol. We slowly walked back down through Victoria to the car and started off north up the Island to meet up with my cousin who lives in Ladysmith. Took about an hour to trek the short distance, highways were 80kph for most of the stretch with a little section at 100. But a really nice drive. 










Apparently I didn't take many pictures for that stretch... haha We met up with my cousin and continued north towards Nanaimo, stopped along the way to get some fresh Salmon and Halibut for dinner!! Mmm so damn good. 



















Love how calm the water was










After getting the fish we continued north towards her Cabin at Horne Lake (About an hour north of Nanaimo) 

Stopped at a beach for some ice cream! Man it was amazing, loving every minute of the drive and all the little stops my cousin took us on!



















Melissa enjoying her ice cream and walk. 










baaaam 










And here is where the pavement ended! As we got closer the the cabin we ventured off the highway! Nothing to bad, just gravel and dirt, some rough areas or so it seem'd but the car handled it just fine - not even a complaint from the gf haha.



















Didn't take us to long and we had arrived! 










Awesome little cabin, no power, no cell service. It was great - Had solar power for lights, and then propane for everything else. Was awesome to get away from everything! 



















We ventured down to the water right away once we got there, man what a beauty of a lake! 



















My cousin brought her labrodoodle (sp?) name Doodle with her so Melissa jumped right on playing with her! That dog seriously loved the water, and rocks oddly enough - would dive down into the water and bring them back up. Funniest thing ever. 




























We figured there was plenty of sun lefft so we grabbed the canoe and hit the water for a bit. Was so calm and peaceful - felt great! 



















Just like that another day came to an end. Such a great vacation thus far!










Almost done our touring, up next Washington! 

Cheers, 
Ponto

Oh Right! Day 4 Distance Traveled = 190km 

Trip Total = 1,620km or 1,000 miles! (roughly)


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice pics.. Sounds like it wasa fun trip for you


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Nice pics.. Sounds like it wasa fun trip for you


Thanks! More to come. It was a blast! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics... except...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice pics... except...


Whatever man, don't be jealous.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Whatever man, don't be jealous.


I think you may be confusing jealously with sarcasm, but whatever, man.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I think you may be confusing jealously with sarcasm, but whatever, man.


That's just like, your opinion man.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> That's just like, your opinion man.


Obviously, you're not a golfer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Obviously, you're not a golfer.


I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


More brief... Dud

:laugh:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


Mark it 8, and you're entering a world of pain.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I should get the next day up here soon - which includes chukanut! 

Oh right Sunday's drive back to Vancouver and the big ass ferry too.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Man i luv how the hid's light-up the highway in the middle of the night. Wish my car came with those stock. Maybe a well done hid retrofit in the near future.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Man i luv how the hid's light-up the highway in the middle of the night. Wish my car came with those stock. Maybe a well done hid retrofit in the near future.


I'm definitely doing a retrofit... but I have to wait until next summer after I ship my car to the US. I don't want to get f***** with at the port for headlights.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

npace said:


> I'm definitely doing a retrofit... but I have to wait until next summer after I ship my car to the US. I don't want to get f***** with at the port for headlights.


I know how you feel about the port thing. Cars over here arrive without maf's, mirrors, head units and so on. If you are not there when they open the container's seals... then they are taxed good at the port haha


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

bump for ponto!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> bump for ponto!


This mean I should post the next day up finally? haha :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Next day. 










Which is Day 5 I believe. 

MUUURICA!!! 

We headed south bright and early, first stop - Bellingham!! Met up with John and his White 3.2 to hand over an HPA Puck mount for a fellow in South Africa who was flying to the U S of A for H20i. 










Smell that raw fuel!! Car sounded great with the SS Headers and Neuspeed exhaust. John led us to a local spot for breakfast where we chatted and enjoyed some good food. (Thanks John!!) 



















After that we were planning to head south to the outlet malls, and well the best way to get there was Chuckanut Drive, yaaay! (Melissa didn't know it yet, but she wasn't going to be to impressed) 

With John leading the way we headed south, been 2 years since I drove this fantastic road I really need to do it more often! We sped away, working our way south and slowly increasing the speed too haha. Ran into a bit of traffic, but once they turned off John romped on it! I followed suit of course, which was quickly followed by "Ryan!!! Slow down, I am going to tell my mother on you!" Haha, this is the exact moment where Melissa was no longer enjoying the scenic route. But truth be told she actually did fantastic as we did drive all of it at a fairly brisk pace. 




























Once we reached the end, John turned off we said our goodbyes and continued onward! Didn't take long for us to hit the outlet mall so off we went for some shopping (Melissa was very happy again and forgot all about the spirited driving and noisy car)

Wallet thoroughly beating we left the outlet mall and continued our trek into Seattle!










Parked the car not to far from the space needle and went out exploring, ended up doing a ton of walking and seeing a lot of cool stuff! Even rode the ferris wheel.




























Talk about a perfect day in Seattle, no rain to be seen for miles!! Which made for an excellent day of wandering and touristy stuff. 














































That kinda sums up our day in Seattle, typical stuff - space need, ferris wheel, Pikes Market. Oh right we did head downtown a bit, checked out nordstroms (read - very happy melissa) before having dinner at the Old spaghetti factory with some awesome service actually, way better then what we get here in Edmonton anyways. And ended up back at our hotel in Bellevue for the evening! 

Was a busy day, lot of walk. My feet were toast by the end of it all haha but all in all a great day with even better weather!

Day 5 Distance = 245km

Trip Total = 1,865km


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup: It was great to meet you and Melissa. I forgot to tell you that we drove past my house about 1/2 of the way down Chuckanut. 

Regarding fuel smell: I think that I need O2 sensors for the post cat position. I have been getting sensor resistance codes for a while now after the headers and high flow cats went on. Either the tune needs adjusted for the values that the sensors are putting out, need spacers to get them out of the direct gas stream, or just need new sen$ors...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> :thumbup: It was great to meet you and Melissa. I forgot to tell you that we drove past my house about 1/2 of the way down Chuckanut.
> 
> Regarding fuel smell: I think that I need O2 sensors for the post cat position. I have been getting sensor resistance codes for a while now after the headers and high flow cats went on. Either the tune needs adjusted for the values that the sensors are putting out, need spacers to get them out of the direct gas stream, or just need new sen$ors...


Ah that's right i forgot you live right on Chuck... such an awesome road. 

Nothing wrong with a little fuel smell lol, reminds me of the old trucks, muscle cars etc. And well boats and sleds too ahah.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Next day.



I cut through that parking lot every day on my way home from work. hehe. Saves me 10 minutes from sitting at lights.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I cut through that parking lot every day on my way home from work. hehe. Saves me 10 minutes from sitting at lights.


So on Monday you drove right passed us?!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> So on Monday you drove right passed us?!


I guess I did.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I guess I did.


Well truth be told we were parked there from like noon to 3 or so before heading downtown for Nordstroms and dinner. :wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well truth be told we were parked there from like noon to 3 or so before heading downtown for Nordstroms and dinner. :wave:


Well now Nordstroms would have only been a couple blocks from work hehe.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Well now Nordstroms would have only been a couple blocks from work hehe.


Guess we should have had dinner together then!! 

Well next time man. Or just come up here and get yer damn beer haha.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks TP!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Just gotta get this stuff to Edmonton from the YYC


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Just gotta get this stuff to Edmonton from the YYC


*cough* bastard *cough*


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Ponto is that a spare shift boot???


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> *cough* bastard *cough*



Whoops... guess we shouldn't let people know how much I paid for all of it!




louiekaps said:


> Ponto is that a spare shift boot???


Yes yes it is!! Might even have a spare Stronic knob with it too, I think anyways.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Did stuff tonight too. 










Mmm LED Reverse bulbs. 










Resistors all wired in! 



















Now down to the car!!! 

Old and busted for reference. 



















And here we go! 

Didn't take many install pics, but resistors tucked away... using plastic zip ties may not be the best idea if they get hot... 










Excellent. 


















Need to get some good night shots, my parkade sucks for them. 


And holy **** bright!! 










Tron Out!!! 

[video]http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/10745461_793147787411959_925208782_n.mp4[/video]


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks great Das Ponto. I would luv that setup in mg rearend.  iam jealous


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

If you sell the extra white stitch boot I'm all over it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Didn't take many install pics, but resistors tucked away... using plastic zip ties may not be the best idea if they get hot...
> 
> And holy **** bright!!


It shouldn't get too hot unless you're driving in reverse for a long time :screwy:. It's it crazy how bright those reverse are? :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> If you sell the extra white stitch boot I'm all over it!


Should be ya... If i get the knob as well I will wanna sell it all as one though. But we can always talk. 



krazyboi said:


> It shouldn't get too hot unless you're driving in reverse for a long time :screwy:. It's it crazy how bright those reverse are? :thumbup:


Yeah buddies said the same thing, guess these got extra hot cause i left it in reverse for pictures for awhile haha.

And wow are they ever!! Then again even the brake lights on these new tailights are way brighter than the ones before! Best upgrade ever. 

Now just gotta wait for my 350$ RS leather goodies. hehehe


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds good message me when you get it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Sounds good message me when you get it.


It's just the boot and I will have it tomorrow night. lol


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Whoops... guess we shouldn't let people know how much I paid for all of it!


Haha that's not why you're a bastard, and you know it.  Bastard.

Gonna put that money in my piggy bank for this anyway.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Haha that's not why you're a bastard, and you know it.  Bastard.
> 
> Gonna put that money in my piggy bank for this anyway.


Well the center grab handles come to $1,000 USD 
The door arm rests I am not sure on, BKS says $1,000 USD - but another version of BKS also says $2,900 and change... 

So its either $2,000 or $5,000 new for the RS Leather. Roughly... 

My price. 





*$350 CDN. *


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Well the center grab handles come to $1,000 USD
> The door arm rests I am not sure on, BKS says $1,000 USD - but another version of BKS also says $2,900 and change...
> 
> So its either $2,000 or $5,000 new for the RS Leather. Roughly...
> ...


unless your seats are silver stitched, I would only change the shift boot and e brake. Without stitched seats it will look wayward. spend the money on VF engineering mounts to put more Hp to the ground and put in an H& R front sway bar. those grab handles and arm rests are ridiculous from BKS. if you really want those handles and arm rests then send them to auto upholstery and get it done way cheaper. Sue from gas monkey will do them all for a few hundred


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> unless your seats are silver stitched, I would only change the shift boot and e brake. Without stitched seats it will look wayward. spend the money on VF engineering mounts to put more Hp to the ground and put in an H& R front sway bar. those grab handles and arm rests are ridiculous from BKS. if you really want those handles and arm rests then send them to auto upholstery and get it done way cheaper. Sue from gas monkey will do them all for a few hundred


Seats are proper S-line with silver stitching, steering wheel is S5 with silver stitching, shift knob is already silver stitching. 

And did you miss the part where I got them for three hundred and fifty dollars??? 

Plus I already have Puck mount and rear sway.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Install time! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I legitimately _*do not*_ like you for this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I legitimately _*do not*_ like you for this.




Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm jelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All but one door done lol. And installed my updated switches finally too haha. 























































I'll get some better daylight pictures eventually. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

wait... where did you get those stitchy parts? and where can i get the triangle things? My knees hit, and padded would be comfy.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wait... where did you get those stitchy parts? and where can i get the triangle things? My knees hit, and padded would be comfy.


Someone in Canada-land had them. Got a sweet deal too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wait... where did you get those stitchy parts? and where can i get the triangle things? My knees hit, and padded would be comfy.


Well you can get them from BKS tuning. But you aren't going to like the price haha. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Well you can get them from BKS tuning. But you aren't going to like the price haha.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Ponto, since you have in-roads, you should see if you can start a famiry purchase....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Ponto, since you have in-roads, you should see if you can start a famiry purchase....


I can message them for sure. But I didn't get them from BKS. Some kid up here had bought all of it including Euro recaros and a fbsw, I just didn't have the 3500 he wanted for all of it. 

The center grab handles are on BKS for $900 or so plus shipping 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> The center grab handles are on BKS for $900 or so plus shipping


how much for shipping LOL

f that. I can have my plastic triangles plated in 24K gold with mink trim and stuffed with truffles for less than that.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> how much for shipping LOL
> 
> f that. I can have my plastic triangles plated in 24K gold with mink trim and stuffed with truffles for less than that.


Or go to an upholstery shop and have your current ones wrapped in leather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> how much for shipping LOL
> 
> f that. I can have my plastic triangles plated in 24K gold with mink trim and stuffed with truffles for less than that.





clashofhope said:


> Or go to an upholstery shop and have your current ones wrapped in leather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha ya no kidding. I lucked out big time and paid less than that for everything. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Haha ya no kidding. I lucked out big time and paid less than that for everything.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Ponto: a man of pure luck. Total one car and mod the one afterwards to oblivion in a 10 month period with great mods at stupid low prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Ponto: a man of pure luck. Total one car and mod the one afterwards to oblivion in a 10 month period with great mods at stupid low prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely lucked out. Guess it was all meant to be! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So the updated switches I've had for the past two years finally got installed. I gotta say they are a lot nicer with the firmer click. A lot easier to pick auto down or just down a little bit. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Now you need that piano black trim


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Now you need that piano black trim


Nah I like the contrast. The piano black backed Euro recaros would have been bad ass though. Even without the white stitching. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Page 5?! Oh man this sure fell far. 

BUMP.

Getting close to Christmas!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh the details.










Sigh - I haven't done anything new to my car in way to long. Feeling the itch. But not sure what to do next.

Oh right keeping it on the road, next Friday the car goes in for oil change and dsg oil change. 

Dolla dolla bills yall. 

Than it's off to the rockies for another snowboarding trip!! 

Things outstanding on my want list for the car (Some big some small): 

1. Tow Hook Cover... lol Or maybe just a new lower rear valence - S3 one?
2. Intake (Forge perhaps?)
3. Tune - Possibly Malone since my mechanic is now a deal, now I know that doesn't next much HP - but for a couple hundred bucks why not add a little bit of extra pep
4. Haldex Controller
5. LED all the things, got the license plate lights (Thanks Audi_eh3) but still want to do all of the interior lights. 
6. Facelift cluster - need a time when I can been without my car for a bit to send down my speedo to Speedo Solutions to get it cloned... Well and find a cluster - S3 one perhaps? 
7. Swap out S5 badge on steering wheel for S line? 
8. Cam's - This will likely happen when I have to do chains. 
9. Steal JR's SS Headers - this will likely happen at Leavenworth drive after I feed him way to many Sleemans, of which I will also use to bribe Ceese to help me. 
10. Paint work - sigh... poor front end is so chipped up, and that back bumper has been abused. But spring time will see a full polish and paint touch up for the time being. 
11. B8 RS4 door pulls - learned they fit... want's them... needs them. Take a litte work to swap them but can be done! 











Kinda where I am at for now. Some stuff will happen sooner than others ie. my chains aren't due for another 100k km so cam's are a long ways off.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Things outstanding on my want list for the car (Some big some small):
> 
> 1. Tow Hook Cover... lol Or maybe just a new lower rear valence - S3 one?
> 2. Intake (Forge perhaps?)
> ...


1. I lost my front tow cover - now I guess I need a plate holder to mount there to cover that hole... If you find a good source for the rear cover, let me know because my boy lost his within two weeks of having the car. :banghead:
2. Is that AFE intake still in the classifieds? Forge is supposed to be good too and looks all tunerish as well. 
3. Can't recommend United Motorsports combo ECU and DSG tune enough. :thumbup:
4. Haldex, yes!
5. LEDs inside would be a nice touch to show off your S3 leather bits.
6. Try to get REvolution01 to meet up next time you are down in Bellyham to pick his brain.
7. Yeah, poser. 
8. Cams go great with the UM tune - no need for a different one, just sayin.
9. Ahem, but then you won't want to put a turbo on and lose them later on. :beer:
10. I feel your pain, many chips and scratches in my white paint. 
11. OMG - doo eet!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> 1. I lost my front tow cover - now I guess I need a plate holder to mount there to cover that hole... If you find a good source for the rear cover, let me know because my boy lost his within two weeks of having the car. :banghead:
> 2. Is that AFE intake still in the classifieds? Forge is supposed to be good too and looks all tunerish as well.
> 3. Can't recommend United Motorsports combo ECU and DSG tune enough. :thumbup:
> 4. Haldex, yes!
> ...


1. Do share please sir - last time around it was $50 from the dealer, unpainted. 

2. Hmm I will go look. 

3. Yeah heard many good things about them, just nice having my Mechanic be a dealer for Malone is all. Not sure what the difference are if you go cam's after - same with DSG I'd still likely have to find a tune for that. 

4. Just need the money

5. RS bits  

6. Ah good idea!

7. Shuut ittt - No sleemans for you 

8. Interesting

9. No turbo. 

10. At least white hides it a bit better 

11. I know right?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well thanks to Audi_eh3 I finally finished the back end lighting. 










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh how this has fell... Page Six?! Jebus. 

Nothing new, just a lot more miles on her. 

And old school film pictures... still missing her tow hook. 
Old is New by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Das Booty by Das Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Buy a tow hook cover already, cheap azz!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Buy a tow hook cover already, cheap azz!


But but but... Ill just blow it out again drift king styles... 

haha I know I need to get one. Dealer is 45$ want to see if I can find another source.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just sayin


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> But but but... Ill just blow it out again drift king styles...
> 
> haha I know I need to get one. Dealer is 45$ want to see if I can find another source.


$37 before shipping at ECS and then you gotta paint it. Just buy the damn thing and then we can all make fun of you for having it on your car and leaving it unpainted.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> $37 before shipping at ECS and then you gotta paint it. Just buy the damn thing and then we can all make fun of you for having it on your car and leaving it unpainted.


37 from ECS... shipped to Canda - Yeaa that's gonna be 92 dollars and your first born. 

I am gonna check a few other sources and will have it before leavenworth - As for painting I will just repaint the whole lower valence in satin black like I did with the old A3. Well guess it is gloss black now, my side markers turned out decent - might as well keep it going. haha


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

just went through this whole thread. Awesome work! Can't wait to get my A3 back and rollin'. And as stated many times in this thread, Quattro and Canadian winter go hand in hand. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jmarch said:


> just went through this whole thread. Awesome work! Can't wait to get my A3 back and rollin'. And as stated many times in this thread, Quattro and Canadian winter go hand in hand. :thumbup:


Hahah thanks, yeah its a long story with me and A3's now... And I don't regret a thing! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some more picture whorage. With the 40 year old camera of course. 

More than a freshner by Das Ponto, on Flickr

That S line by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Winter Mode by Das Ponto, on Flickr

The Rings by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Mmmm Euro by Das Ponto, on Flickr

Bootylicious by Das Ponto, on Flickr


Prepping for Leavenworth once this weather smartens up. Car needs a good polish, oil change, probably an alignment. 

Sigh, stupid house saving is really killing my mod buzz. 

Oh well guess one thing I plan to do - cut out the passenger side silencer after the cat, and sound deaden the trunk. 

Silencer removal for a more R32 sound from everything I have read, and the sound deadener to reduce some of the cabin noise. Will be doing trunk, and under the back seat most likely. Pictures to follow naturally. And sound clip. 

Cheers


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Twins Basil!!


ONE of these cars still lives... although its taillights died on the body of the other...

Weird, huh?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a great photo showing the dramatic difference those damn LED tails can make.. I can't hold off much longer


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> ONE of these cars still lives... although its taillights died on the body of the other...
> 
> Weird, huh?


Ha no kidding Keith! 



BeeAlk said:


> That's a great photo showing the dramatic difference those damn LED tails can make.. I can't hold off much longer


Yup that was almost three years ago now?! Wtfbbq


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Two stage polished!! 

Tow Hook cover finally ordered. 

Axle Ordered

Front Brakes Ordered 

Gotta get ready for Leavenworth!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Two stage polished!!
> 
> Tow Hook cover finally ordered.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Looking forward to it.


Yes indeed!! Might be some hyper silver accent changes to the black beauty before I hit the road with a case or two of Sleemans


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And then it snowed.. yay Alberta in May 

20150506_114807 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Next on the list was pads and rotors for the front.. just boring maintenance lol. 

IMG-20150509-WA0033 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Yay boring. 

IMG-20150509-WA0031 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Kinda thought of cleaning up the calipers and painting them either black or silver but undecided sooo dirty and boring they stayed.... Kinda wish I got something other than blank rotors because wannabe racecar. But meh wasn't to concerned.

Still need to do the rear pads and rotors at sometime this summer, did just have my driver side axle replaced. But overall for sitting at 161k I am very pleased with how little I have had to do to this car. 

/boring post


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanks were a good choice ponto. Slotted/dimpled/drilled rotors just get filled with crap and look ugly on a daily driver. They also tend to make noise, again not fun for daily driving.

When I last did my brakes I considered painting my calipers black or silver too. I already painted them black in the past but after a couple winters they look grimey. I decided to leave them boring and ugly as well. They're no BBK so I decided no sense in polishing turds.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Blanks were a good choice ponto. Slotted/dimpled/drilled rotors just get filled with crap and look ugly on a daily driver. They also tend to make noise, again not fun for daily driving.
> 
> When I last did my brakes I considered painting my calipers black or silver too. I already painted them black in the past but after a couple winters they look grimey. I decided to leave them boring and ugly as well. They're no BBK so I decided no sense in polishing turds.


Yeah I know the blanks are usually the best choice if you are just dailying the car. But the just don't look as nice as the Bremo Rotor's I used to rock on my GTI... I mean cost is another big factor too lol. 

Agreed about painting, only way to really do it right is to remove them all and get them powder coated - I feel like i painted my GTI calipers almost every spring.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

jmarch said:


> just went through this whole thread. Awesome work! Can't wait to get my A3 back and rollin'. And as stated many times in this thread, Quattro and Canadian winter go hand in hand. :thumbup:


Yeah, me too. Went late to bed last night and finally finished now. Great read & photos, Ponto ! Thanks.

Hoping to finally meet with you, JRutter, ceese and possibly other North West folks at Leavenworth :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Yeah, me too. Went late to bed last night and finally finished now. Great read & photos, Ponto ! Thanks.
> 
> Hoping to finally meet with you, JRutter, ceese and possibly other North West folks at Leavenworth :beer:


It's been an adventure for sure and seen a lot of miles! haha

Yeah I think we will be able to arrange for a good group photo of all the A3's in Leavenworth. 

Very slim chance I may have to cancel, but will know more come June.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Ponto said:


> It's been an adventure for sure and seen a lot of *kilometers*! haha
> 
> Yeah I think we will be able to arrange for a good group photo of all the A3's in Leavenworth.
> 
> Very slim chance I may have to cancel, but will know more come June.


FTFY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Gee thanks lol. 

More photo's!!

Lone wolf by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Crisp by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Burnt Up by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Very slim chance I may have to cancel, but will know more come June.



I guess if you cancel I am bringing the Sleeman's (Honey Brown Lager, is it ?) :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> I guess if you cancel I am bringing the Sleeman's (Honey Brown Lager, is it ?) :beer:


Correct. Looking ok for me to be able to make it. 

Finally replaced my missing tow hook cover and it had to be painted sooo I did this. 

IMG_20150522_212947 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

IMG-20150522-WA0051 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And after. 

IMG-20150522-WA0062 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

IMG_20150523_173726 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

20150524_205644 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

IMG_20150523_194401 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

PS ITS NOT PLASTIDIP.... lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also fixed a few of the broken pictures link from earlier in the thread. If anyone see's any other broken links from the road trip let me know and I will fix em!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

>



Ponto, really nice touch with the paint :thumbup:

Are your exhaust tips 3" ? Magnaflow catback ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Ponto, really nice touch with the paint :thumbup:
> 
> Are your exhaust tips 3" ? Magnaflow catback ?


Thanks I am really happy with how it turned out! Nice and subtly. 

Yah they are 3" and it is indeed magnabros.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Thanks I am really happy with how it turned out! Nice and subtly.
> 
> Yah they are 3" and it is indeed magnabros.


Any sign of melting happening to your bumper where the tips exit? Mine get really hot and they're double walled. I know someone else shared a pic of their bumper starting to burn (JR?).


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Any sign of melting happening to your bumper where the tips exit? Mine get really hot and they're double walled. I know someone else shared a pic of their bumper starting to burn (JR?).


Mine didn't melt with the Magnaflow, but did with the headers and Neuspeed. Tweaked the center position a while ago and still melting above the left tip. Double wall should help with heat. The Magnaflows are nice.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Any sign of melting happening to your bumper where the tips exit? Mine get really hot and they're double walled. I know someone else shared a pic of their bumper starting to burn (JR?).


Nope everything is still minty fresh.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Any sign of melting happening to your bumper where the tips exit? Mine get really hot and they're double walled. I know someone else shared a pic of their bumper starting to burn (JR?).


I've had my magnaflow cat back for about a year and no signs of melting either!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BUUUMMMPP


23890034-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

23890029-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

New Booty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

[HR][/HR]This has got to be the longest build thread ever.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> [HR][/HR]This has got to be the longest build thread ever.


Less build thread and more personal pic whoring thread...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, Ponto does kind of make Madonna appear shy.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Some of us post whenever we make an addition or modification, or fix to our cars. Ponto makes a post with minimum 3 pics when he washes his. All in all, it is a very nice car to be proud of. Super clean, that's for sure.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Wait til he has a kid.......


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Some of us post whenever we make an addition or modification, or fix to our cars. Ponto makes a post with minimum 3 pics when he washes his. All in all, it is a very nice car to be proud of. Super clean, that's for sure.


Bottom line, no one's complaining.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Bottom line, no one's complaining.


Yeah, not complaining at all...just taking any opportunity to bust Ponto's balls


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, not complaining at all...just taking any opportunity to bust Ponto's balls


This^^ and besides he gives as good as he gets. Right Ponto.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, not complaining at all...just taking any opportunity to bust Ponto's balls


a3 picture thread...t bag ponto's car


cough sorry bad idea


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> This^^ and besides he gives as good as he gets. Right Ponto.


Bingo! 



Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll say this to the people that didn't realize that we're all friends and just having fun. I respect the good intentions of you stepping in and standing up for a fellow A3er. Good vibes.

Now can we all go hug and kiss some kittens.










Finally, Ponto I managed to justify posting a picture of a kitten in your build thread.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree...we all our family and support each other but this group always loves a bit of controversy which only makes us stronger. I miss a good rouse

be mindful gents...Ponto will defend this thread

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> be mindful gents...Ponto will defend this thread


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


>


for the trifecta






ya know this could be the new cat thread:laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Tcardio said:


> ya know this could be the new cat thread:laugh:


Yeah, well if the milk turns out to be sour, I ain't the kind of ***** to drink it!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeesh I'm on holidays for a week, my car is filthy and look what happens. 


Side note, lost my God damn tow hook last night. Didn't get a chance / forgot to get an additional zip tie on it. Visited my dad's and had to drive about 10 miles of gravel. 

Sigh. Worst design ever. 

In other news I'm about to hit 170k km now. So that's climbing. Once the chains are do I intend to order myself some cams if they can be found still, or steal Jr's. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Jeesh I'm on holidays for a week, my car is filthy and look what happens.
> 
> 
> Side note, lost my God damn tow hook last night. Didn't get a chance / forgot to get an additional zip tie on it. Visited my dad's and had to drive about 10 miles of gravel.
> ...


CAMs

If you wait a few months I'd be interested in putting together a group buy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> CAMs
> 
> If you wait a few months I'd be interested in putting together a group buy.


It will be a few months at least before I need to do my chains since that's usually in the 200k+ range and mine are still silent as can be! 

Not to mention the looming house build lol. But if it all works out and we can put together a group buy and the deal is good then for sure! 

Out of sleemans yet?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> It will be a few months at least before I need to do my chains since that's usually in the 200k+ range and mine are still silent as can be!
> 
> Not to mention the looming house build lol. But if it all works out and we can put together a group buy and the deal is good then for sure!
> 
> Out of sleemans yet?



Working on it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Working on it.


Melissa is done school in 3 maybe 4 weeks... If she doesn't end up coming back with her mom I will be driving out to get her. If there is time and we make a day trip down to Seattle I could replenish your stock probably lol. :wave:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto, if you are here, don't forget to stop by, I'll help you with replenishing ;-)




Sent from Bronco's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Melissa is done school in 3 maybe 4 weeks... If she doesn't end up coming back with her mom I will be driving out to get her. If there is time and we make a day trip down to Seattle I could replenish your stock probably lol. :wave:



That would be awesome.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's kinda nice being the lowest lol. 

C&C by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Side note, lost my God damn tow hook last night. Didn't get a chance / forgot to get an additional zip tie on it. Visited my dad's and had to drive about 10 miles of gravel.
> 
> Sigh. Worst design ever.
> 
> ...


Damn Ponto! How many of these things are you going to lose? You might have to do your own personal tow hook cover group buy.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Fixed that up for ya'. :laugh:

Just buggin'. 



Ponto said:


> It's kinda _*rice*_ being the lowest lol.
> 
> C&C by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Damn Ponto! How many of these things are you going to lose? You might have to do your own personal tow hook cover group buy.


Well to be fair I have only lost 2... one on the first car, second car didn't have one when i got it... then I lost the one I put in. 


Shame is buddy up here made a super beefy connector to hold it to the bumper, just haven't had a chance to get it from him as of yet.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> super beefy connector .


opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Fixed that up for ya'. :laugh:
> 
> Just buggin'.


This isn't saskabush with yer jacked up dulies. lol 


Also just realized my thread is coming up on 3 years old, oh how time flies. 

Just about to hit 170k km, last road trip to pick up Melissa and bring her home starts tomorrow!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What's your mileage now? In miles please, those km don't make sense


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> What's your mileage now? In miles please, those km don't make sense


107k miles.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I miss summer and driving the Audi. 

Window by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> I miss summer and driving the Audi.


Going to be in the 80's here this weekend... Just sayin'. :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Here un Iquique godzilla el niño has the weather pretty weird, los of hot cloudy days where it should be all by now


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Ponto said:


> More Whistler prep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shop looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dubsport Inc said:


> That shop looks vaguely familiar!


Yeah some shady shop checked the car out before going to BC... few days later wouldn't you know it... BOLT through my engine block. :sly:



Hahahahah jk Rich


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heey new film! 

And digital. 

Also if Fiancee doesn't get a job soon anyone wanna buy the A3??? 

Film
F1000015-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Digital
CRW_3512 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)

Hmmm, Do I smell part out in the future maybe?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Hmmm, Do I smell part out in the future maybe?


Lol debatable, if I have to sell it for the house it would likely be a quick sale vs. part out. 

Only thing people probably want off my car is the RS leather anyways.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Lol debatable, if I have to sell it for the house it would likely be a quick sale vs. part out.
> 
> Only thing people probably want off my car is the* RS leather anyways.*


DIBS.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Also if Fiancee doesn't get a job soon anyone wanna buy the A3???


Dude.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

JRutter said:


> Dude.


Three years and 942 posts later and he's going to just leave us? "Ok seriously now" is right!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> DIBS.


Hahah where's TP asking for seats? 



JRutter said:


> Dude.


Simmer. It's a last resort, still 3 months til possession.



lausch said:


> Three years and 942 posts later and he's going to just leave us? "Ok seriously now" is right!


That would be fitting... boom smoke bomb and out. ha

Not gone yet don't you fret.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> DIBS.


Sorry bro, I called dibs way back when he first bought those arm rests and knee pads. Right Ponto? :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Are we all planning on selling now?!!?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Sorry bro, I called dibs way back when he first bought those arm rests and knee pads. Right Ponto? :beer:


Yeah I believe you did. I believe a lot of people did. haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Three years and 942 posts later and he's going to just leave us? "Ok seriously now" is right!












On the avenue by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

*She stays! *


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I suppose I have to actually do something new with the car now...


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

lausch said:


> Three years and 942 posts later and he's going to just leave us? "Ok seriously now" is right!



Three years ? Ponto can do 942 posts in a month !! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Three years ? Ponto can do 942 posts in a month !! :laugh:


Old Ponto yea lol. But he meant this thread. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Good thing the car stays now!! Thread can live on!! 

DasPonto by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmmm Leather

CRW_4858 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Mmmm Leather
> 
> CRW_4858 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Need a new steering wheel badge bruh. tp.wannabe.s5?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Need a new steering wheel badge bruh. tp.wannabe.s5?


IWANNABEtheWANNABETP


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

But yea keep meaning to order Sline badge.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grabby by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

In other news 

Bit of a delay with the house and mortgage insurance holding us up a bit, but Melissa got a full time position now so we should be in the house by the end of the month! 

The House! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Going by tonight with the wide angle to get some good interior shots as the final walk through was completed and everything should be 100% now.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Did you get those padded door trim pieces and the center console triangles from BKS as well?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Did you get those padded door trim pieces and the center console triangles from BKS as well?


That's where they originally came from ya. But I got em locally. Some guy bought em and never installed them. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Ponto said:


> That's where they originally came from ya. But I got em locally. Some guy bought em and never installed them.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Dibs on grab handles and door panels when he inevitably sells the car.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

clashofhope said:


> Dibs on grab handles and door panels when he inevitably sells the car.


I want red stitching anyways :laugh:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

clashofhope said:


> Dibs on grab handles and door panels when he inevitably sells the car.


Get in line!
:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Get in line!
> :laugh:


It's a long line haha. 

And since its paid off not sure when I'd sell this thing now lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder what the cost of would be if I took them to an upholstery shop and had them wrap it. Oem is expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> I wonder what the cost of would be if I took them to an upholstery shop and had them wrap it. Oem is expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stupid expensive and they have even come down in price. 

I think someone here wrapped theirs in alcantra. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

clashofhope said:


> I wonder what the cost of would be if I took them to an upholstery shop and had them wrap it. Oem is expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you should ask. I am waiting to hear back from a shop to do mine. I will let you know how much they quote me. Not only do I want them because they look awesome, but being tall my knee(which also has a torn ligament) rubs against them. Super painful on long road trips. I usually end up putting a towel between them and my knee after a few hours.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Funny you should ask. I am waiting to hear back from a shop to do mine. I will let you know how much they quote me. Not only do I want them because they look awesome, but being tall my knee(which also has a torn ligament) rubs against them. Super painful on long road trips. I usually end up putting a towel between them and my knee after a few hours.


Not to mention if you ever have to remove them for any reason (ashtray delete, double-DIN conversion, etc.) you will more than likely end up peeling off some of the soft-touch coating. Those little triangles are straight out of the MkIV VW era parts bin :banghead:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

clashofhope said:


> I wonder what the cost of would be if I took them to an upholstery shop and had them wrap it. Oem is expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've seen prestitched leather skin covers for armrests and door handles from china.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Funny you should ask. I am waiting to hear back from a shop to do mine. I will let you know how much they quote me. Not only do I want them because they look awesome, but being tall my knee(which also has a torn ligament) rubs against them. Super painful on long road trips. I usually end up putting a towel between them and my knee after a few hours.


The padding actually was a noticeable improvement. I love it. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Funny you should ask. I am waiting to hear back from a shop to do mine. I will let you know how much they quote me. Not only do I want them because they look awesome, but being tall my knee(which also has a torn ligament) rubs against them. Super painful on long road trips. I usually end up putting a towel between them and my knee after a few hours.


Please do. Depending on the cost it may actually be worth it.



TBomb said:


> Not to mention if you ever have to remove them for any reason (ashtray delete, double-DIN conversion, etc.) you will more than likely end up peeling off some of the soft-touch coating. Those little triangles are straight out of the MkIV VW era parts bin :banghead:


Yeah they are absolute trash. It seems like the tiniest things cause the paint to chip. Similar to the door lock and unlock buttons, the headlight switch, the radio knobs, the window switches, and climate control switches. 



ceese said:


> I've seen prestitched leather skin covers for armrests and door handles from china.


Do you by chance have a link? I've only seen one on eBay from the UK.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

clashofhope said:


> Yeah they are absolute trash. It seems like the tiniest things cause the paint to chip. Similar to the door lock and unlock buttons, the headlight switch, the radio knobs, the window switches, and climate control switches.


Haha, actually...and I am probably going to curse myself by saying this...I have had really good luck with most of my interior surfaces. I am pretty on top of keeping everything cleaned and treated, but I have had a couple of the "usual suspect" issues: broken armrest latch, broken rear armrest latch (it's probably been opened like twice in its life, it just randomly broke while driving around and I noticed it was flopping out :what, peeling triangle handle things...think that's about it :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine have been really good too. All the stock bits I pulled out are in near perfect condition. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Possession can't come fast enough, really like this view from the master bedroom lol....

until the Garage gets built of course.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy Sheeeit! 

Getting close to 100k views. And nearing 200k km on the car... well 187k now I believe. 

Audi on Cobble by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5751 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_5692 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Black Beauty by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Might as well consolidate my whoreage here too bahahaha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Holy Sheeeit!
> 
> *Getting close to 100k views.* And nearing 200k km on the car... well 187k now I believe.


Stop refreshing your page every 10 minutes


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Stop refreshing your page every 10 minutes


Stop selling your car.  

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

New look for 2016. Figured since she was sticking around it best get some love. 

Wet by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Ultrasport by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Ultrasports by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

great looking car!!!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

You did a good job bringing out the green in the factory tint.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> You did a good job bringing out the green in the factory tint.


Thats just over saturation in the glass. Shouldnt be any tint back there. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> New look for 2016. Figured since she was sticking around it best get some love.



Nice shot! Unfortunately black will never be the new Lava.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Nice shot! Unfortunately black will never be the new Lava.


Sigh. You're right. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Sigh. You're right.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Black w/no extra bolt > lava w/extra bolt :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Thats just over saturation in the glass. Shouldnt be any tint back there.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Oh well, whatever. I noticed my car has a slight green tint to all of the glass, except the windshield where it's only at the very top, and a bit darker. I like it. I guess it's over-saturation? :shrug:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

npace said:


> Oh well, whatever. I noticed my car has a slight green tint to all of the glass, except the windshield where it's only at the very top, and a bit darker. I like it. I guess it's over-saturation? :shrug:



All VW & Audi cars have a green tint to the glass. The original Touareg came with dark green tinted glass in the back that plays off the green in non-tinted VAG glass. 

Sticking with the OEM+ theme when I tinted my windows I went with Lumar 35grn which is color matched to the Touareg windows to match VAG's OEM green. Mercedes also have a green tint. 

You can see the green in my rear view.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah just always seemed likr i have zero tints. But i will admit i do like the green. Especially in the Treg

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nearing 200k km! 

Miled out by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All the Dam road trip pictures. 

Dam Revy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

A3 Cedars by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Lights on Sunset by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

3 Valley Gap by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahhhhhh. 

Such a busy summer. I haven't even clay barred or polished my car this year yet. The poor neglected black beauty. 

But small update - Still haven't hit that 200k km mark yet, still running great though. 

On the list for the summer to be installed/done (assuming I find some free time) 

- Clay Bar and Polish
- LED Interior lights 
- Porsche Oil and Coolant Caps
- Decatted headers (Thanks Jbrehm!)
- UM Tuned ECU (Thanks Jbrehm!)

According to Jbrehm and JR I believe the decatted headers should give me more of an R32 sound. Perhaps I finally cut out that one resonator as well now finally too. 

Aside from all of that I have been very boring as of late, biking, hiking and house stuff. No car stuff really - had the LED's and caps sitting at home now for 2 months. Minor pieces, but its the little things that count right? 


Also holy 40 pages batman.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ahhhhhh.
> 
> Such a busy summer. I haven't even clay barred or polished my car this year yet. The poor neglected black beauty.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean the Tampa Mod?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Oh, you mean the Tampa Mod?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

WTF ! no house pictures?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> WTF ! no house pictures?


You want house pictures?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> You want house pictures?


yes please!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All I have are cellphone pictures. 

Enjoying some wine and cheese with the fiancée. 










Garage pad and mud pit. 




























Future front yard tree. 










Fancy curtains. 









Custom concrete table on order. 










Front entry. 










And bike tune up in basement pre 24hr race this weekend. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish we had basements here in Texas...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> I wish we had basements here in Texas...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait what? Really?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh and more road trip pictures.

Lens was filthy... too lazy to clean it all, but liked the shot haha. 
Black over Vinyard by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Storm rolling in
Stormy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


When you tryna take photos of your car and she knows it so she leaves the door open. :sly:
Door! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Wait what? Really?


Which part are you unsure of? :laugh: Basements have never really been a thing in Texas, for whatever reason. I wish they were, too...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Which part are you unsure of?  Basements have never really been a thing in Texas, for whatever reason. I wish they were, too...


Just shocking. Only places I know without basements were built 50+ years ago around here. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the pics! I am happy for you and wife! Nice crib


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Just shocking. Only places I know without basements were built 50+ years ago around here.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Yeah, not much need to get the foundation below the frost line when the frost line is about 6" deep here


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, not much need to get the foundation below the frost line when the frost line is about 6" deep here


You get frost? Lol

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> thanks for the pics! I am happy for you and wife! Nice crib


Thanks! More furniture to come and decorating etc.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

No basements in Richmond, BC Canada. It's almost like Netherlands in here, they say Richmond may disappear under the water in about 200 years. Start selling real estate now


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

You should post a sound clip when you get all the exhaust stuff done!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

chrisVWkitch said:


> You should post a sound clip when you get all the exhaust stuff done!


Will do! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Still waiting to get parts but no rush. 

But until then! More Road trip stuff! 

_MG_9902 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_9948 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_9580 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And one hell of an awesome hike down in Waterton. 

Going to Crypt lake in behind that ridge with the waterfall. 

_MG_9734 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Tunnel to get across to the ledge

_MG_9773 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Ledge with cable for idea of safety? 

_MG_9786 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr



_MG_9809 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely nature, lovely car, lovely photos !! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump cause A3 has a new friend. 

White Lightning! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And just cause I was out doing photos with friends. 

_MG_1347 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Only thing really to report is my random fuel cut issue.... pretty sure its the fuel relay, should be replacing it here this week. 

Now that the jeep is gone and Melissa has her Q I gotta figure out new plans for the A3 after we finish furnishing the house and building the garage...deck...fence etc haha.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Side note... can't believe the A3 is now 9 years old?!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Another year into the winter

_MG_2792 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Another year into the winter
> 
> _MG_2792 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Awesome photo Ponto ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Please tell me they elevated the rebar above the filler before they poured the concrete. 



Ponto said:


> All I have are cellphone pictures.
> 
> Garage pad and mud pit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

caffeine powered said:


> Please tell me they elevated the rebar above the filler before they poured the concrete.


Yes of course lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Ledge with cable for idea of safety?
> 
> _MG_9786 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


I take issue with leaving your wingman Maverick!


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Side note... can't believe the A3 is now 9 years old?!


It's such a clean design I'm not sure it'll ever look dated! At least not for a long while...

Not to mention the 8P ran for quite a number of years. Just swap out some aesthetic stuff here and there and you can make a 2006 look pretty damn close to a 2012! 

I love the 8P so much, :heart:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Hawkman312 said:


> It's such a clean design I'm not sure it'll ever look dated! At least not for a long while...
> 
> Not to mention the 8P ran for quite a number of years. Just swap out some aesthetic stuff here and there and you can make a 2006 look pretty damn close to a 2012!
> 
> I love the 8P so much, :heart:


My car is not old. It's classic.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> My car is not old. It's classic.


Not 'till 2031.... but I get your point.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Agree with you guys, still after all these years I enjoy looking at our 8Ps. I love the curvy, smooth lines, not a big fan of the new hard, edgy designs.

Sure, I miss some of the new gadgets and LEDs (I replaced most of them) but over all, I wish my Goldie stayed new all the time. I'd like to believe that it was a successful design for Audi and am willing to call it "classic" despite some say it's not time yet


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The test will be come the 15-20 year mark if it still looks this good. 


I for one believe it stands a chance. Who knows maybe I will still have it in 5 years to see.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

208K KM and going strong. 

Vertical by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Albeit fill with this guys hair now... 

_MG_3556 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

So she needs a good detail to get back to this. 

20160326-CRW_4859 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And got our dining room table only 320lb for the top.


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

So I follow you and Finn on instagram.. every time a new picture comes up of the audi's or Finn, my girl rolls her eyes. I keep telling her thats what our house will be in a few years. haha she wants a golden and I want more audi's. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

adlerlaxking said:


> So I follow you and Finn on instagram.. every time a new picture comes up of the audi's or Finn, my girl rolls her eyes. I keep telling her thats what our house will be in a few years. haha she wants a golden and I want more audi's.
> 
> :beer::beer:


Hahah awesome!!! Yea we post a lot of pictures of the furball... and well my car much to the fiancee's dismay. 

I haven't been to active on here lately... busy life with work, dog, wedding planning etc... Nothing new A3 wise, just more km's... over 210 now. 

Was down in LA but didn't get a chance to see anyone, sorry guys (need to plan a trip just to see ya'll silly fiancee and her sister with all their plans and stuff) 

So here's some pictures! hmm nvm apparently flickr doesn't like me right now. 

The Q has been great though, and man its good on gas! Think after it's off warranty we will have to tune it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How many chairs can the Q hold?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> How many chairs can the Q hold?


4 chairs in boxes. I'm sure without boxes I could get 6 for sure. The Audi drive Select is neat too. 










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

Ponto;102941225
Albeit fill with this guys hair now...
[url=https://flic.kr/p/R4Bvp7 said:


> [/url]_MG_3556 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Careful, he will want to learn to drive some day...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Image didn't work... 

Went looking for fresh snow the other night though. 

Spring Snow by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ponto, source for the wrapped grab handles? Mine are looking the worse for wear...


Ponto said:


> Grabby by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kgw said:


> Ponto, source for the wrapped grab handles? Mine are looking the worse for wear...


 He got them used from someone. I would say to look at BKS tuning.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> Ponto, source for the wrapped grab handles? Mine are looking the worse for wear...


Bks Tuning good sir. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> He got them used from someone. I would say to look at BKS tuning.


"used" haha came never installed in original bks wrapping  

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm wrapping them with rawhide. . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Potential new wheels. Gotta zip down to Calgary for a test fit. 18x9 et 38 all around on 205s









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I suggest you take the wheels only if they remain attached to the Avant.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I suggest you take the wheels only if they remain attached to the Avant.


Haha well the Avant is already gone. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Leave the wheels.
Take the canoli.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Leave the wheels.
> Take the canoli.


Mmmm Canoli...

In other news, puppers is now ready for hiking season.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

home is looking nice! How's the garage ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> home is looking nice! How's the garage ?


Oh you know. On the list.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Oh you know. On the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Invisible garage mod, nice!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Invisible garage mod, nice!


It's stealthy... 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Invisible garage mod, nice!


You don't see the garage? You must be one of those who are;

"unfit for their positions, stupid, or incompetent"
- Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> You don't see the garage? You must be one of those who are;
> 
> "unfit for their positions, stupid, or incompetent"
> - Hans Christian Andersen


I see what are presumably his neighbors' garages


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> It's stealthy...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


stealthing is not really acceptable these days


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This took a odd turn... but on a more serious note with the wedding fast approaching and everything else we are buying for the inside of the house... (plus the odd random LA trip) garage will likely be pushed back another year. 

Our home made invites. 
_MG_5613 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Finn enjoying a cold one
Cold Beer! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Audi enjoying err a cold one... 

Go Away Winter by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha! That picture of Finn enjoying a cold one is awesome! Cheers Finn:beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TBomb said:


> I see what are presumably his neighbors' garages


http://www.andersen.sdu.dk/vaerk/hersholt/TheEmperorsNewClothes_e.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Psssh story bull****... lol 


Ordered some Falkens for the USP wheels... decided to stick with them for another season.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

We need a pic like this from you later on!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> We need a pic like this from you later on!


Hahaha well. Guess we will have to find an A3 in Mexico then. 

Oh and new summer mode.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Oh and new summer mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what happened to the BBS?!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkman312 said:


> So what happened to the BBS?!


Those were knock offs. Sold those 2 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Those were knock offs. Sold those 2 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Oh, I thought I saw them last year before you went to the winter set-up. Oops!

What kind of reps were they then? Just curious!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawkman312 said:


> Oh, I thought I saw them last year before you went to the winter set-up. Oops!
> 
> What kind of reps were they then? Just curious!


They were YSM - company went out of business though, I believe they might have got in trouble for copy right... aka making reps too similar to the real thing. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mountain trip means a few pictures! Took the Q and was averaging 34mpg on the way home... super impressed. 










_MG_7236 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

_MG_7161 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Great photos. Those are keepers!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Finn is fabulous.

Melissa is lovely.

You're a gem.

This thread makes me smile so much.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Finn is fabulous.
> 
> Melissa is lovely.
> 
> ...


Haha Thanks Keith. It has been a good run thus far for sure!! Soon to have passed 5 years here. It's such a great place.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah the good ol days... 


The A3 still lives! 225k km now and going strong. Just replaced the rear brakes lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Throwback to summer... sigh. 

_MG_6936 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh winter. 



















And well...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GTFO bro. I thought you were a lifer. Don’t do anything you’re going to regret.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

But if so, dibs on interior leather pieces.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> GTFO bro. I thought you were a lifer. Don’t do anything you’re going to regret.


Haha well at 230k km it's time to realize the chains are gonna be due soon. And that's 4 Grand I'll never get back haha.

So.... New goal. 










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Haha well at 230k km it's time to realize the chains are gonna be due soon. And that's 4 Grand I'll never get back haha.
> 
> So.... New goal.
> 
> ...


You’ve changed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> You’ve changed.


Haha sigh it happens to the best of us I'm afraid.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

TBomb said:


> But if so, dibs on interior leather pieces.


Damn, you beat me to it...

I will forever be jealous of how cheaply he found those.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Crap. Did hell freeze over... or just Canada? 

Replacing with a newer A3, right?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Crap. Did hell freeze over... or just Canada?
> 
> Replacing with a newer A3, right?


Only if it was a sportback. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Haha well at 230k km it's time to realize the chains are gonna be due soon. And that's 4 Grand I'll never get back haha.
> 
> So.... New goal.



The new goal picture didn't show


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> The new goal picture didn't show


Well can't give it all away. Plus the goal may change. Going to do test drives tonight 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well can't give it all away. Plus the goal may change. Going to do test drives tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Keep us posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Keep us posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. I'll won't be like Johnny and abandon everyone here. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Of course. I'll won't be like Johnny and abandon everyone here.


Ouch !! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Sorry bro, I called dibs way back when he first bought those arm rests and knee pads. Right Ponto? :beer:


haha Dibs way back then even.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> haha Dibs way back then even.


Pretty sure I called dibs even before you officially bought them TBH 

I see you at the Audi dealer. Makes me sad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure I called dibs even before you officially bought them TBH
> 
> I see you at the Audi dealer. Makes me sad.


Test drives were fun. Got that Rs3 interior is nice. Damn shame it's a sedan and 70 grand haha 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Test drives were fun. Got that Rs3 interior is nice. Damn shame it's a sedan and 70 grand haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Find a used A6 Avant with the supercharged 3.0 V6. Get a pulley and a tune and that beast moves.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure I called dibs even before you officially bought them TBH
> 
> I see you at the Audi dealer. Makes me sad.


Never did find my stock stuff  sorry man. 

And getting a deposit for the A3 either later this week or early next. 2018 Technik Q5 S-line arrives in March. 

My friend buying the A3 is a VR purist, has his original Corrado that was his first car still. Said he wouldn't turbo the A3 since it would kill the sound, but supercharger could be a possibility one day. 


So I know it will be in good hands.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cleaned it up for his viewing and test drive. Not bad for 11 years old and 230k km.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Up Next 










KW HAS is the first on the list... but I got to do my research on these big beauties. Looks like 034 has a bunch of handling goodies including a beautiful xbrace for the chassis.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Deposit has been made, A3 is sold.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Up Next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the 2.0T or the 3.0 supercharged?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Is that the 2.0T or the 3.0 supercharged?


It's the 2.0T will admit I love how amazing in fuel it is.... Highway the best I've seen with it was 850km/530mi to a tank 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One of my favorite bits of the Q










FB goodness!!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One of the A3's final hauls... and it's for the Q lol


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I cheap-ed out with my 3 replacement (more on why later)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The Q's wheels arrived!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


>


this is worth a quote :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PreMier said:


> this is worth a quote :laugh:


I'll miss you guys.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I'll miss you guys.


im on your insta, and appreciate the Q pics as well :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a month early!! 










And my buddy who sold us the Q got his TTRS in Noggy blue!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing double now. 










A3 sits out front awaiting its new owner next month. Gotta give it a final detail though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It is the final day my friends. 

It really has been a slice!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Your input and pic whoring will be missed.  Good luck and have fun with the new Q. :beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> And my buddy who sold us the Q got his TTRS in Noggy blue!



That is nniiiiiccee :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> That is nniiiiiccee :heart:


Yeah he has already done a bunch to it... Lm's, color matched seat backs, full ABT exhaust. I am sure there is more.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

OK seriously now, Audi has a random change in axle design, From normal to tripod lol. My 06 3.2 has the tripod style, nobody sells them and Audi can’t even find them. Two different dealerships now, both waiting on Audi technical support.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I replaced a torn boot on my inner front left at about 70k miles. I have the tripods with the rollers. Iirc, the new boot was a pita to find back then.
The rollers may still be good, and a repack may do the job. The inners dont wear like the outers, typically, if the boot is ok. The rollers have bearings in them.

I think i replaced the outer cv onto the old shaft, but i might be thinking of my old cq on that one...im getting old. On my 3rd old audi so far, and all have needed either boots, repacks, or a cv here and there, lol.

Good luck. Also, the 2 types of axle bolts, 6 pt or 12 pt, have different torque specs. The newer 12 pt is stretchy, the 6 isnt. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Hope that helps.


Definitely helps, thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Flashback to the last day of the first A3.... I went and downloaded a bunch of **** of photobucket, man that site is brutal now. 

The final fuel up. 
IMG_6018_zps74a3fbdb by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

One of the last pictures before the incident. 

IMG_6032_zps58a3247f by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

And the tow. 

IMG_6052_zps94a332fa by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
RIP 2012.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You don't own an A3 anymore, GTFO.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> You don't own an A3 anymore, GTFO.


Shut it Jim! Who asked you! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Shut it Jim! Who asked you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hahaha!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Flashback to the last day of the first A3.... I went and downloaded a bunch of **** of photobucket, man that site is brutal now.
> 
> The final fuel up.
> IMG_6018_zps74a3fbdb by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr
> ...




Ryan, the first two photos - where was that ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Ryan, the first two photos - where was that ?


Fuel up would have been in Van I think or edge of Van. And second picture was after Hope on the koke

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Fuel up would have been in Van I think or edge of Van. And second picture was after Hope on the koke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Shut it Jim! Who asked you!





Just waiting for pictures of the it's so sweet matching his and hers Q5s. 

:laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> Just waiting for pictures of the it's so sweet matching his and hers Q5s.
> 
> :laugh:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5374-A4-S4-A5-S5-RS4-RS5-Q5-SQ5-(B9)

Wow, Q5 forum is a dumpster fire of sponsor ads and A4 fluff .....no wonder you are still here.:wave:

Wait... just saw this thread over there.... S5 sportback :heart:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8889562-Took-delivery-of-our-S5-Sportback!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Wait... just saw this thread over there.... S5 sportback :heart:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8889562-Took-delivery-of-our-S5-Sportback!



I've been fighting the S5 sportback urge, sooo sexy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Just waiting for pictures of the it's so sweet matching his and hers Q5s.


I've got some already 


ceese said:


> I've been fighting the S5 sportback urge, sooo sexy.


False it's not a real sportback lol . And the new 5 is terrible can't stand. The new 6 however my goodness that one is aces.


But yeah the Q forum here is brutal. Thankful the Audizine one is busy. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

https://goo.gl/images/rkzZjy


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Pssh I'd call that a lift back. Still looks like a bloody sedan 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Pshh and an A3 sportback is a stumpy wagon... 
Point is, the new A5 sportback looks like sex on wheels. Nothing personal, but those Q5 size SUVs all look the same to me.
Who knows, my next car might be a Sante Fe:heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Pshh and an A3 sportback is a stumpy wagon...
> Point is, the new A5 sportback looks like sex on wheels. Nothing personal, but those Q5 size SUVs all look the same to me.
> Who knows, my next car might be a Sante Fe


Lol and nothing personal the new A5 is the worst update Audi has done and just looks like another sedan specifically a Ford fusion front end really Imho

Once I get the Q lowered etc it won't be looking like a regular SUV. Was a choice of opportunity and best financial decision. If I was just going out to get what I wanted it would be a new allroad or something we don't get here like any avant. Stupid AOA. 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Lol and nothing personal the new A5 is the worst update Audi has done and just looks like another sedan specifically a Ford fusion front end really Imho.


To each their own but I think it's the best Audi currently being imported into North America. I do however hate the video dash and all of the other electronics across the new Audi line up.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

More bettr!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

That's some V6. . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> More bettr!


Winner! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Except you can't get it in North America.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Except you can't get it in North America.


No one asked you! Gtfo! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> No one asked you! Gtfo!


You're the one who signed away their A3 card.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> You're the one who signed away their A3 card.


:laugh:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Mos' Def!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

RS3 aint too shabby neither...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sigh if only we got a real Sportback or avant. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Sigh if only we got a real Sportback or avant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I think most us of here already HAVE a real sportback, eh?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The only thing about the 2018 RS4 Avant that I find "interesting," is it uses a Tiptronic with a torque converter rather than DSG. The RS6 uses an 8-speed DSG... I haven't read any complaints on line about its Tiptronic, but I remember the Tiptronic in my mother's 2006 3.6 Passat: it did not compare to the DSG in the A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> The only thing about the 2018 RS4 Avant that I find "interesting," is it uses a Tiptronic with a torque converter rather than DSG. The RS6 uses an 8-speed DSG... I haven't read any complaints on line about its Tiptronic, but I remember the Tiptronic in my mother's 2006 3.6 Passat: it did not compare to the DSG in the A3.


Is it the zf tiptronic in the RS4? If so it's a fantastic 8 speed. Comes in the Q5 and SQ5 and its highly praised. So far it's been great!

Our new Q does have a dsg again tho haha which is also great. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yes, it is the zf model, and I just read that same trans is in the RS6. Shifts are a bit slower, torque converter eats up more hp, but other than that...it's not your granddad's slush box, thankfully!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well the Q5 didn't last long...


The natural A3 progression has happened like so many before me. 


2013 Scuba Blue Allroad. 










Ok I'll see myself out now.


*Long live the A3!!!*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well the Q5 didn't last long...
> 
> 
> The natural A3 progression has happened like so many before me.
> ...


Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. ;-)

Nice looking automatic.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. ;-)
> 
> Nice looking automatic.


Such an old bitter man now eh Jim? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Is that allroad based on the B (A4) or C (A6) chassis?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Is that allroad based on the B (A4) or C (A6) chassis?


All new allroads are the A4 (B8.5, sadly we didn't get the C whatever.

An A6 big ass allroad would be amazing. Especially with the tdi they get in Europe. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Still a sweet ride! Glad you are back in a sport wagon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Still a sweet ride! Glad you are back in a sport wagon.


Me too. It's where I belong.


So any one got some seats for Sale? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> So any one got some seats for Sale?



That didn't take long :laugh:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> RS3 aint too shabby neither...


No kidding. Wow... sure wish this would become available to the USA. So nimble, fast, and handsome at the same time.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> So any one got some seats for Sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



I will sell you mine. They are in really good condition.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I will sell you mine. They are in really good condition.


Haha which sport seats you got? Alcantras? I. Might hold out for some S seats or something. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Haha which sport seats you got? Alcantras? I. Might hold out for some S seats or something.


Hahahahaha! Come on Ponto! If I had the Alcantras do you think I would sell them. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Hahahahaha! Come on Ponto! If I had the Alcantras do you think I would sell them.


Touche haha. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm just here to troll Ponto. How's it going bud?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I'm just here to troll Ponto. How's it going bud?


Good good. Swapping wheels on the Q5 back to stock winters for trade in.

And you Jimbo? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Back in a wagon









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:thumbup:
Looking good buddy! Glad to have you back. It ain't a hatchback, but a wagon will do! :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

When you're ready to come home, here's a link to a low mile 09 facelifted VR6 A3 in Meteor gray metallic that's just screaming for an RS3 Body kit.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/741463934/overview/


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a beauty, Ponto. I like the exterior color scheme too. What color interior?
Is your A3 gone? It's still noted under your Avatar.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> When you're ready to come home, here's a link to a low mile 09 facelifted VR6 A3 in Meteor gray metallic that's just screaming for an RS3 Body kit.
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/741463934/overview/


Unless the new A3 comes in sportback, not sure I will go back lol. Plus i am actually quite enjoying the 30mpg when crusing at 80mph. 



absolutt said:


> That's a beauty, Ponto. I like the exterior color scheme too. What color interior?
> Is your A3 gone? It's still noted under your Avatar.


Thanks! The interior is black with the standard headliner. Damn Impossible to find a black headliner Allroad, nevermind one in Scuba blue - so leaves me lots to upgrade!! 

The A3 was sold back in the spring to a friend, then I took over my wifes old Q5 for a few months and then traded it in on this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Disney World?


Oh the memories. My best thread to date.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

^ Talk about a big beautiful bow. 




Ponto said:


> Unless the new A3 comes in sportback, not sure I will go back lol. Plus i am actually quite enjoying the 30mpg when crusing at 80mph.


I have a 2.0T and the gas mileage is probably about 3 to 5mpg short of what I'd expect of a car this size and putting out 200hp. It's not even quattro. But these days I don't drive a lot (don't have to commute for work), so it's not a huge cost difference. If I was logging a good 15k+ per year, I'd be tempted to upgrade.



Ponto said:


> Thanks! The interior is black with the standard headliner. Damn Impossible to find a black headliner Allroad, nevermind one in Scuba blue - so leaves me lots to upgrade!!
> 
> The A3 was sold back in the spring to a friend, then I took over my wifes old Q5 for a few months and then traded it in on this.


Scuba blue is very nice, like a richer and deeper Ocean Blue. That with the contrasting silver and some dark gray accents is picture-perfect in my book.


Btw, just curious... seems there's a group here that's very pro-VR6 on the A3. Is it really that much better than the 2.0T? A long while back, I'd read about how a few race car drivers had Audi A3's as their daily driver, and they favored the 2.0T because it was lighter, more nimble, and only marginally slower than the VR6. Of course, minus quattro. Seeing what's available with tuning, the 2.0T can be boosted. So my guess is that the VR6 is much more capable for tuning and its power limit is higher than the 2.0T or even 2.5T. Correct?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

absolutt said:


> ^ Talk about a big beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the stage 1 APR claims about 275hp/325tq on the allroad I believe (3rd Gen 2L motor). It's got quite the jam for how big of a wagon it is - but in reality it is only 200lbs more than the VR6 A3, which is only 200lbs more than the 2.0 A3. 

After the VR6 and 20-22mpg average I was getting fuel economy didn't much matter to me haha. 

The biggest thing for the VR6 is its almost a cult following, the sound and instant torque is like no other and just amazing. Power wise, its way easier and cheaper to get decent power out of a 2L... but if you go all out on the VR6 it will put down some serious numbers, but just cost you some serious dollars too. Without a turbo, simple tunes on the VR6 do not net you much power.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Ponto said:


> With the stage 1 APR claims about 275hp/325tq on the allroad I believe (3rd Gen 2L motor). It's got quite the jam for how big of a wagon it is - but in reality it is only 200lbs more than the VR6 A3, which is only 200lbs more than the 2.0 A3.
> 
> After the VR6 and 20-22mpg average I was getting fuel economy didn't much matter to me haha.
> 
> The biggest thing for the VR6 is its almost a cult following, the sound and instant torque is like no other and just amazing. Power wise, its way easier and cheaper to get decent power out of a 2L... but if you go all out on the VR6 it will put down some serious numbers, but just cost you some serious dollars too. Without a turbo, simple tunes on the VR6 do not net you much power.


Thanks for filling me in. Yeah, a lot of this depends upon where you live too. If you're not going on tracks, loading all that horsepower into a car like this living in a densely populated area becomes mostly pointless, because you really can't fully exercise it legally. There is that visceral quality of having the power on-hand and the sound of the exhaust... but if all that cost and effort was mostly for that, it's hard to justify. Like you said, "serious dollars." The other thing is, it's not like major performance boosting a car adds a lot of value either. In some cases, it can make it hard to sell a car, because the average person sees "modified" and then it throws in doubt about the car's care (driven hard) and reliability (mods can fail). That is, unless you are able to get interest from someone who would want to do said mods and then sees a chance to get it cheaper than the full cost of doing it.

I'm living in a densely populated area, and with 83k on an 11 year old car, just won't make much sense to do any major performance mods. But I may consider doing some smaller mods that don't cost much (not really concerned about resale at this point). In any case, I am a little curious about the VR6 and will have to test drive a stock used one.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Absoluteylisciously!!! ( ͡◉ ͜ʖ ͡◉)



Ponto said:


> Back
> 
> in a wagon
> 
> ...


Love that grille!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Putting Schrick cams into my VR6, ahem, paying a good Audi mechanic to put them in, cost me 1200. The cams cost me a 1000. Early adopter (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖). Stock 24v VR6: 190 wheel...With cams: 240 wheel. The nice thing about these Schrick cams is that you barely notice them, other than a nice engine noise, until you put the engine above 5500 rpms, which happens in a heartbeat! Keep your foot into it until 7000 rpm, shift and repeat until you run out of gears, and I hope your tires/brakes are up to it! Rarely done, of course, as one rarely encounters the right conditions on public roads. I didn't do this for "resale" value...I did it for the enjoyment it brings me! I take very good care of my car: good oil, great brakes, regular fluid changes (brake fluid as well as oil changes), DSG oil changes, Haldex oil changes...Smoke that thang'!!! ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )



absolutt said:


> Thanks for filling me in. Yeah, a lot of this depends upon where you live too. If you're not going on tracks, loading all that horsepower into a car like this living in a densely populated area becomes mostly pointless, because you really can't fully exercise it legally. There is that visceral quality of having the power on-hand and the sound of the exhaust... but if all that cost and effort was mostly for that, it's hard to justify. Like you said, "serious dollars." The other thing is, it's not like major performance boosting a car adds a lot of value either. In some cases, it can make it hard to sell a car, because the average person sees "modified" and then it throws in doubt about the car's care (driven hard) and reliability (mods can fail). That is, unless you are able to get interest from someone who would want to do said mods and then sees a chance to get it cheaper than the full cost of doing it.
> 
> I'm living in a densely populated area, and with 83k on an 11 year old car, just won't make much sense to do any major performance mods. But I may consider doing some smaller mods that don't cost much (not really concerned about resale at this point). In any case, I am a little curious about the VR6 and will have to test drive a stock used one.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kgw said:


> Putting Schrick cams into my VR6, ahem, paying a good Audi mechanic to put them in, cost me 1200. The cams cost me a 1000. Early adopter (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖). Stock 24v VR6: 190 wheel...With cams: 240 wheel. The nice thing about these Schrick cams is that you barely notice them, other than a nice engine noise, until you put the engine above 5500 rpms, which happens in a heartbeat! Keep your foot into it until 7000 rpm, shift and repeat until you run out of gears, and I hope your tires/brakes are up to it! Rarely done, of course, as one rarely encounters the right conditions on public roads. I didn't do this for "resale" value...I did it for the enjoyment it brings me! I take very good care of my car: good oil, great brakes, regular fluid changes (brake fluid as well as oil changes), DSG oil changes, Haldex oil changes...Smoke that thang'!!! ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )



Don't forget another $1500 for custom Tune. I've been considering them but @ $3700 you're halfway to the price of an installed and tuned Supercharger.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ancillaries! I got the HPA DSG tune from Marcel on his first tour, and the UM engine tune years later right before the cams went in. I know a supercharger would be nice, but...I'm all registered here. And, the engine is still bulletproof!

There's Ponto over there, shaking his head, and riding comfortable in luxury! ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

kgw said:


> Ancillaries! I got the HPA DSG tune from Marcel on his first tour, and the UM engine tune years later right before the cams went in. I know a supercharger would be nice, but...I'm all registered here. And, the engine is still bulletproof!
> 
> There's Ponto over there, shaking his head, and riding comfortable in luxury! ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


Hahaha yup.

But did got for a rip with my buddy in his Ttrs. 
Akrapovic exhaust, tuned etc. So good.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Thread Hijack. My new ride (08 VR6 manual 8J TT) sitting next to my A3 (08 VR6 DSG 8P A3) and I get to still carry my A3 card. Sorry Ponto.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

You sneaky devil!! 

( ͡° ͜ ͜ʖ ͡°)



ceese said:


> Thread Hijack. My new ride (08 VR6 manual 8J TT) sitting next to my A3 (08 VR6 DSG 8P A3) and I get to still carry my A3 card. Sorry Ponto.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Thread Hijack. My new ride (08 VR6 manual 8J TT) sitting next to my A3 (08 VR6 DSG 8P A3) and I get to still carry my A3 card. Sorry Ponto.


Bought a TT eh Jim?
I didn't know you were changing careers to become a hair dresser... and at your age none-the-less.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bought a TT eh Jim?
> I didn't know you were changing careers to become a hair dresser... and at your age none-the-less.


More than half tempted to quote that comment in the 8J thread with your address


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

ceese said:


> More than half tempted to quote that comment in the 8J thread with your address


Yeah, it's definitely a "don't knock it until you tried it." TT is an excellent sports car with precise handling. But for me, I'd go with the TTQR--convertible opens everything up (instead of the dark cave of a coupe, with no sunroof).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

absolutt said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a "don't knock it until you tried it." TT is an excellent sports car. But for me, I'd go with the TTQR. The coupe is a bit too confining for my taste.


Haha I've driven TT/TTS/TTRS they are in fact amazing for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Haha I've driven TT/TTS/TTRS they are in fact amazing for sure.


I had a Mark I for just a little over 3 years. Had so much fun with it. Really didn't want to sell, but couldn't logistically support 2 cars without a hassle in my new residence. Still plan on doing what ceese did -- pick up a nice used TT to have as a fun 2nd car, somewhere down the road.


Btw, spotted a 2013 Scuba Blue Allroad in my area. Lots of highway miles so it has 140k burned in on it. But they're asking $11k. If it doesn't move, could probably talk 'em down to $9.5k. But that's only if my A3 gets destroyed or stolen. With all I invested just recently, need to keep it at least another year.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

been following you on insta, but the car looks amazing. i love that blue.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

absolutt said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a "don't knock it until you tried it." TT is an excellent sports car with precise handling. But for me, I'd go with the TTQR--convertible opens everything up (instead of the dark cave of a coupe, with no sunroof).



I get the cave, the TT is also full of blind spots so you have to know how to use your mirrors, but a convertible would ruing the rigidity of the space frame which is one of the wonderful things about it especially combined with the 3.2 VR6 in a manual. It's just a HOOT to drive.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

ceese said:


> I get the cave, the TT is also full of blind spots so you have to know how to use your mirrors, but a convertible would ruing the rigidity of the space frame which is one of the wonderful things about it especially combined with the 3.2 VR6 in a manual. It's just a HOOT to drive.


I understand, if you're going to drive the car hard. For "spirited" driving, even pushing it into curves on country roads, I didn't notice a deficiency in rigidity. One of these days I'll have to test drive a 3.2 VR6 coupe, though.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> Putting Schrick cams into my VR6, ahem, paying a good Audi mechanic to put them in, cost me 1200. The cams cost me a 1000. Early adopter (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖). Stock 24v VR6: 190 wheel...With cams: 240 wheel. The nice thing about these Schrick cams is that you barely notice them, other than a nice engine noise, until you put the engine above 5500 rpms, which happens in a heartbeat! Keep your foot into it until 7000 rpm, shift and repeat until you run out of gears, and I hope your tires/brakes are up to it! Rarely done, of course, as one rarely encounters the right conditions on public roads. I didn't do this for "resale" value...I did it for the enjoyment it brings me! I take very good care of my car: good oil, great brakes, regular fluid changes (brake fluid as well as oil changes), DSG oil changes, Haldex oil changes...Smoke that thang'!!! ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )


The stock MPG rating between the 2.0T and 3.2 is like -4 city, -5 highway. Have the improvements and tuning you've done on your A3 helped increase MPG efficiency at all?

On the flip side, I was checking out the 2013 Allroad a bit more... a little surprised to find it clocking 0-60mph @ 9.0 sec. My 2.0T can do it in 7.2 sec. And Allroad gets spec mpg of 20/27 while A3 2.0T spec has 23/32 (27.5 average; my average is more like 25, although I can get 32 with all highway driving). I guess Allroad must be heavier, which cuts into the 2.0T performance.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

absolutt said:


> The stock MPG rating between the 2.0T and 3.2 is like -4 city, -5 highway. Have the improvements and tuning you've done on your A3 helped increase MPG efficiency at all?
> 
> On the flip side, I was checking out the 2013 Allroad a bit more... a little surprised to find it clocking 0-60mph @ 9.0 sec. My 2.0T can do it in 7.2 sec. And Allroad gets spec mpg of 20/27 while A3 2.0T spec has 23/32 (27.5 average; my average is more like 25, although I can get 32 with all highway driving).


I'm getting over 30mpg on the highway with the allroad tend stage 1. It's the newer Ea888 Gen 3 2L, so little more power but remeber the allroad is 300lbs more than the Vr6 which is 2 or 300 lbs more than the 2L A3.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Lolbump not A3 related. lol :laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Lolbump not A3 related. lol :laugh:



Ponto related. Close enough !!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Ponto related. Close enough !!


This thread shall live forever! Muahaha


The guy who bought my A3 is doing a full driveline refresh and tossing a snall in it this winter. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> This thread shall live forever! Muahaha
> 
> 
> The guy who bought my A3 is doing a full driveline refresh and tossing a snall in it this winter.
> ...




Then I suggest him or you continue posting in this thread 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Back from the dead! Because why not.


Only because I'm onto another allroad lol.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Is that the 2021 MY? Looks good!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Man, back from the dead is right ! Can't believe it's been this long !

Good to hear from you guys !


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Back from the dead! Because why not.
> 
> 
> Only because I'm onto another allroad lol.
> ...


As always Ponto, nice choice of cars.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Is that the 2021 MY? Looks good!


It's a 2020 B9.5. Thanks! Just waiting on summer wheels.


Bronco said:


> Man, back from the dead is right ! Can't believe it's been this long !
> 
> Good to hear from you guys !


Oh man so long. Kinda scary.


ceese said:


> As always Ponto, nice choice of cars.


Thanks Jim! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> View attachment 87891


Yours? When did you get it?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Bronco said:


> Yours? When did you get it?


Few months ago. My buddy's I'm just helping him modify it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Might as well keep it going!

Summer mode!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure, why not 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Cleaned mine and the C30. Sore afterwards. I’m old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Cleaned mine and the C30. Sore afterwards. I’m old.


Oh, I’m sure glad to hear that I am not the only one being sore 
Car looks great btw  What’s that blue called ?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Bronco said:


> Oh, I’m sure glad to hear that I am not the only one being sore
> Car looks great btw  What’s that blue called ?


I believe it is Ocean Blue Pearl. It’s a nice color, but if I repaint it I might go for Sprint Blue instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for the yearly lol bump?


----------

